# Coronavirus



## rescraft

Views? Media hype or the real deal? Already here in Washington state.


----------



## Leo G

Yer all gonna die.


----------



## Irishslave

rescraft said:


> Views? Media hype or the real deal? Already here in Washington state.


That's what you get for letting your state be a conduit for the Chicoms. 

I understand it's not 100% lethal


----------



## Deckhead

Only 6 reported deaths as of yesterday. Seems like it's going to be a nasty bug but that's about it. SARS was the lethal one where it killed 10% or so of the people it infected. This one seems to be at less than 2% which still isnt good, but not Ebola-esque.

The scariest part about this one is the jump from animals to humans. That's just what I've read on it in the past few days. It's already spread to a bunch of countries. As soon as it any airborne breaks original containment, the stuff will be everywhere as usual. Too much movement and one of these days we are bound for a real Spanish flu type bug but this one doesnt seem to be it.


----------



## Leo G

The jump from animal to human is bad. But that it mutated and was able to jump from human to human makes it even worse.


----------



## Calidecks

They say the more people that get it the weaker it gets because people's immune system will eventually stop it.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Randy Bush

https://patents.google.com/patent/US7220852 This is some more information on it.


----------



## MarkJames

Randy Bush said:


> https://patents.google.com/patent/US7220852 This is some more information on it.


Apparently there are many. 

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/index.html


----------



## rescraft

Does the jump from animal to human mean no more bacon??


----------



## Leo G

It means the laboratories that play with viruses needs better isolation.

It means that when they make bat soup they should make sure the bats aren't infectious.


----------



## tgeb

I just read a news story that it could be in Texas now. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Really depends on the incubation time. If it's hours or a day or two you can stop it pretty quick. But if it takes one or two weeks for symptoms to show it can get pretty far undetected.

Saw a show (fake) that the govt designed a virus that took a week and a half for symptoms to show. They had a monkey escape and at the end of the show they were going to nuke a whole town because TPTB wanted their viral weapon. But they found the monkey and made the vaccine. The army people were pissed.


----------



## rrk

You wonder why things start in China

https://nypost.com/2020/01/23/revolting-video-shows-woman-devouring-bat-amid-coronavirus-outbreak/


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/scientists-blame-coronavirus-bats-pics-21337997


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Really depends on the incubation time. If it's hours or a day or two you can stop it pretty quick. But if it takes one or two weeks for symptoms to show it can get pretty far undetected.
> 
> Saw a show (fake) that the govt designed a virus that took a week and a half for symptoms to show. They had a monkey escape and at the end of the show they were going to nuke a whole town because TPTB wanted their viral weapon. But they found the monkey and made the vaccine. The army people were pissed.


The movie was Outbreak with Dustin Hoffman I believe...

Wonder why they called it the Coronavirus? :blink:










Why not the Bud virus since it's budding?


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/scientists-blame-coronavirus-bats-pics-21337997


They should try rat soup too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

KAP said:


> The movie was Outbreak with Dustin Hoffman I believe...
> 
> Wonder why they called it the Coronavirus? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not the Bud virus since it's budding?



I was just thinking this is bad press for Corona


----------



## rrk

A 1000 bed hospital in 10 days, what can go wrong


https://nypost.com/2020/01/24/coronavirus-in-china-officials-rush-to-build-hospital-in-10-days/


----------



## Leo G

Doom and gloom.

https://www.zerohedge.com/health/ti...iscover-sars-offers-chilling-take-coronavirus

Says it has that magic 1-2 week incubation time. These people in the US that have contracted it have been walking around, talking, touching and leaving their DNA everywhere before symptoms started to show. It could get real fast.


----------



## Leo G

Health experts issued an ominous warning about a coronavirus pandemic 3 months ago. Their simulation showed it could kill 65 million people.

And magically it became true. This sounds a lot like those simulations that the govt does and while they are in the middle of them the real thing happens. Ya ya ya, conspiracy theorist, tin foil hat wearer. I know what you're thinking.

But there are many very rich people that say the Earth's population of humans needs to be culled down to 500 million across the entire planet.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> With the 2 week incubation period it's probably a lot farther along than anyone realizes.
> 
> I doubt this is a natural virus. This is a lab virus that escaped.



Chinese researcher escorted from infectious disease lab amid RCMP investigation

https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5211567?__twitter_impression=true



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

This is probably a weapon that got away from them. With the 2 week incubation period it would be difficult if not impossible to know a scientist was infected.

Now they need to figure out the infectious period. Is it days or is it near the time the symptoms start to show. If you get infected and it can spread 3 days after the infection and the symptoms don't show for 2 weeks you have a real problem on your hands.


----------



## Irishslave

https://twitter.com/Global_Mil_Info/status/1221145680527405057?s=20


----------



## Calidecks

Tuesday morning may be a great day to get in the market or at least put in a buy.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

Lot of twitter feeds saying China is lying....cover up 

https://twitter.com/search?q=china lockdown&src=related_query_click


----------



## Irishslave

Nasty microbials. Time for immune system check.


----------



## Rio

Well, I don't want to encourage Leo or even worse, Irish, but it was mentioned on a LA radio station the other day, when the subject was how the person that is being quarantined here had come in from China in a Jet with a bunch of people all whom were exposed to the same air and are now spread across the United States, anyway it was mentioned that China has a biological weapons research facility in that area, they actually said something to the effect that is the only military biological weapons research facility that China admits it has.


----------



## Deckhead

Rio said:


> Well, I don't want to encourage Leo or even worse, Irish, but it was mentioned on a LA radio station the other day, when the subject was how the person that is being quarantined here had come in from China in a Jet with a bunch of people all whom were exposed to the same air and are now spread across the United States, anyway it was mentioned that China has a biological weapons research facility in that area, they actually said something to the effect that is the only military biological weapons research facility that China admits it has.


Oh boy, you opened up the flood gates now.

Ladies and gentlemen, please secure your own metal cap before helping the person next to you, this is going to be a rough landing. Brace for impact as we start our final approach.


----------



## rrk

This has been going on since Jan 2 here, next door neighbors kid goes to a nearby private school which for some reason this yeas has 20-30 Chinese exchange students. They were all wearing masks since the Christmas break when then went back to China, as of Thursday they still had the masks on. Did they know something a month ago?


----------



## Big Johnson

I always see the orientals around here wearing masks in public. Every winter.


----------



## Leo G

Seems to be a common thing for them to do over there. I've seen tons of pics and videos where almost everyone is wearing a mask when they are outdoors. I think it's mostly for the particulate pollution they have over there.


----------



## rescraft

Heard this morning, a confirmed case in Orange County, CA. Be careful Cali.


----------



## P42003

What country of any size doesn't have a biological weapons program and how does it coming from "near" a biological weapons research center directly implicate that lab or country? It would be simple to plant a virus in any location around the world to obfuscate the origin. Also the modeling of a virus' spread is no evidence of it being manmade. Some people realize we're only one natural mutation of the plague away from extinction.


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> Chinese researcher escorted from infectious disease lab amid RCMP investigation
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5211567?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Hey Mike...It's here....

Patient Tests Positive For Coronavirus in Orange County in Third Known Case in US


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Hey Mike...It's here....
> 
> 
> 
> Patient Tests Positive For Coronavirus in Orange County in Third Known Case in US




There's a lot of Asians here.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

Rio said:


> Well, I don't want to encourage Leo* or even worse, Irish, *but it was mentioned on a LA radio station the other day, when the subject was how the person that is being quarantined here had come in from China in a Jet with a bunch of people all whom were exposed to the same air and are now spread across the United States, anyway it was mentioned that China has a biological weapons research facility in that area, they actually said something to the effect that is the only military biological weapons research facility that China admits it has.


I haven't expounded at all from a conspiracy POV. Lots of people in internet netherland have though. It's a wait and see. With nearly a billion and a half people, many with poor diets (re: the rat eat video that was taken down) you have a ripe environment for many contagions


----------



## Irishslave

Irishslave said:


> I haven't expounded at all from a conspiracy POV. Lots of people in internet netherland have though. It's a wait and see. With nearly a billion and a half people, many with poor diets (re: the rat eat video that was taken down) you have a ripe environment for many contagions


You want it though.......you got it..........................

https://blog.nomorefakenews.com/202...anet-is-the-guinea-pig-for-a-vast-experiment/


----------



## P42003

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5906799/


----------



## Irishslave

Superbowl has been cancelled.....

Just kidding IDK


----------



## Big Johnson

Calidecks said:


> There's a lot of Asians here.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That’s because they’re all super smart and rich.


----------



## Irishslave

Big Johnson said:


> That’s because they’re all super smart and rich.


They own the golf course :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames

This is way too long a vid, but anyway, these guys have some good contacts over there.... The guy with the tie is married to a Chinese doctor and has doc contacts from teaching english and western patient etiquette. He says the reality is far worse, since it's being covered up to prevent fear. Note the little fact at 9:40 that their docs don't typically wash their hands with soap, nor do they have N95 masks.

His comment about the wet markets refers to where live (and dead) animals are sold in the street markets. 

I think these two guys moved their families to the US due to increased pressure over there, after years of vids that were less than glowing.


----------



## Irishslave




----------



## rrk

MarkJames said:


> This is way too long a vid, but anyway, these guys have some good contacts over there.... The guy with the tie is married to a Chinese doctor and has doc contacts from teaching english and western patient etiquette. He says the reality is far worse, since it's being covered up to prevent fear. Note the little fact at 9:40 that their docs don't typically wash their hands with soap, nor do they have N95 masks.
> 
> His comment about the wet markets refers to where live (and dead) animals are sold in the street markets.
> 
> I think these two guys moved their families to the US due to increased pressure over there, after years of vids that were less than glowing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk5XkhUKMDM


there was an article in the NY Post about that last week, piles of dead animals in the markets


----------



## Calidecks

Calidecks said:


> Tuesday morning may be a great day to get in the market or at least put in a buy.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Called it!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

I think we'll have a few days to buy before the market settles. The Yuan is probably going to take a beating.


----------



## Robie

> The mayor of Wuhan, China, the epicenter of a viral outbreak that has killed over 80 people so far, told Chinese state television on Sunday that five million people left the metropolis before he imposed a travel lockdown last week.


https://www.breitbart.com/asia/2020...mits-five-million-left-before-virus-lockdown/


----------



## Leo G

We'll be fine.


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> Called it!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No you didn't. You read it somewhere. It was like all over the place. I saw predictions of -400 over the weekend and around -400 it is.

Any knucklehead could see Gold was going to take off too. China has a few tons so........


----------



## Irishslave

Irishslave said:


> No you didn't. You read it somewhere. It was like all over the place. I saw predictions of -400 over the weekend and around -400 it is.
> 
> Any knucklehead could see Gold was going to take off too. China has a few tons so........


Actually it could fall a grand or even 2 it's not going to hurt anything really but if it continues to fall......you have to wonder if the Chinese don't mind killing a few million of their people to turn the screws on big Donnie T


----------



## Calidecks

Just recieved this from St. Joseph Heritage 


This is an important message from your doctor. Many patients are concerned about Corona Virus, if you answer Yes to statements 1 or 2 below, please contact your local Public Health Department for guidance on receiving treatment. 
1. A. You have traveled to China within the last 14 days or come into close contact with someone who is under investigation for Corona Virus.
B. And you have a fever and a cough/difficulty breathing.

2. A. In the past 14 days you have had close contact with someone who has been ill and diagnosed with Corona Virus. 

B. And you have fever or cough/difficulty breathing.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Yer gonna die


----------



## MarkJames

https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-hospital-coronavirus-death-toll-germany-first-case-082014095.html


----------



## Leo G

Gonna smell like curing concrete for quite some time.


----------



## Leo G

Well, it looks like the market lost interest in the virus already. At least for now.


----------



## Rio

What's there to be concerned about?


----------



## MarkJames




----------



## Leo G

Well then you better get your masks before they're all out of stock.


----------



## Robie

Went to my local supermarket today and a lady came out wearing a mask. She gave me her cart and said...here, take this one...I washed the bar really well.
She said...I'm not taking any chances. I said...I see that.


----------



## MarkJames

Robie said:


> Went to my local supermarket today and a lady came out wearing a mask. She gave me her cart and said...here, take this one...I washed the bar really well.
> She said...I'm not taking any chances. I said...I see that.


Was she asian?


----------



## rrk

We’ll be fine


----------



## Leo G

rrk said:


> We’ll be fine


----------



## Robie

MarkJames said:


> Was she asian?


No....middle-aged whiter-than-rice blonde.


----------



## Robie

rrk said:


> we’ll be fine


----------



## TimNJ

Robie said:


> Went to my local supermarket today and a lady came out wearing a mask. She gave me her cart and said...here, take this one...I washed the bar really well.
> She said...I'm not taking any chances. I said...I see that.


I see Aisin women mostly that wear masks every where.
Not just now, I'm talking as far back as ten years ago.

Told my wife it's either:
A. She is typhoid Mary 

or 

B. She is really, really, paranoid.


----------



## Leo G

I think over in China they wear them to hide their faces from the 24/7 surveillance state.


----------



## cedarboarder

Plastic jugs on heads in Vancouver 

https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/vancouver-news/traveling-containers-heads-yvr-photos-2054517









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

cedarboarder said:


> Plastic jugs on heads in Vancouver
> 
> https://www.vancouverisawesome.com/vancouver-news/traveling-containers-heads-yvr-photos-2054517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


How the hell? What the hell?


----------



## Mordekyle

They will drown if it rains.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

So I had a client meeting with a guy who just got back from Vietnam via hong kong. Was totally freaked about the whole corona hangover thing that I wanted to cancel the meeting. Luckily our schedules didn't work out and we just had a phone conference. What would you have done? Would you have gone to the meeting? I was about to call him and tell him I'm going to be wearing a mask and I'm not going to shake your hand. Sorry. (FWIW - I have two immuno compromised little ones at home and am myself close to the category with asthma) Hopefully the coronavirus turns out to be hysteria but you never know when the next spanish flu is going to take out 50 million people???


----------



## Deckhead

They found the cause to coronavirus... with a cause comes a cure...

Its lyme disease.


----------



## cedarboarder

bwiab said:


> So I had a client meeting with a guy who just got back from Vietnam via hong kong. Was totally freaked about the whole corona hangover thing that I wanted to cancel the meeting. Luckily our schedules didn't work out and we just had a phone conference. What would you have done? Would you have gone to the meeting? I was about to call him and tell him I'm going to be wearing a mask and I'm not going to shake your hand. Sorry. (FWIW - I have two immuno compromised little ones at home and am myself close to the category with asthma) Hopefully the coronavirus turns out to be hysteria but you never know when the next spanish flu is going to take out 50 million people???


just put a jug on your head lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames

bwiab said:


> So I had a client meeting with a guy who just got back from Vietnam via hong kong. Was totally freaked about the whole corona hangover thing that I wanted to cancel the meeting. Luckily our schedules didn't work out and we just had a phone conference. What would you have done? Would you have gone to the meeting? I was about to call him and tell him I'm going to be wearing a mask and I'm not going to shake your hand. Sorry. (FWIW - I have two immuno compromised little ones at home and am myself close to the category with asthma) Hopefully the coronavirus turns out to be hysteria but you never know when the next spanish flu is going to take out 50 million people???


They don't even have a handle on its transmission details. If it doesn't feel right, don't do it, especially with the little ones. Easiest thing to do is say you're sick and want to hold off, etc..

Especially since they botched the quarantine, letting half the city of Wuhan escape and brag about it on social media.


----------



## MarkJames

Some big "if's" to sort out. Fingers crossed (and washed frequently)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/s...&utm_campaign=circular&utm_medium=MARKETWATCH


----------



## VinylHanger

Surprised they didn't just eat the cat first.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You didn't expect them to cook it in the bag did you?:whistling


----------



## rescraft

Deckhead said:


> They found the cause to coronavirus... with a cause comes a cure...
> 
> Its lyme disease.


Of course, I'll have a Lyme with my Corona. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead

rescraft said:


> Of course, I'll have a Lyme with my Corona. :thumbsup:


When my wife showed it to me I thought it was pretty funny. She thought it was hilarious.


----------



## cedarboarder

my drywall supply guy got a warning email saying that masks might be in shortage. 1 hour later he got an email saying 3m Canada is out. haha
Turns out the Canada Health cleaned them out ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Well all the drywall guys need are the cheapy cheap masks that wouldn't work to deal with medical issues. The N95 with the valve is nice, but not necessary for large dust like drywall.


----------



## Irishslave

Caleb1989 said:


> Ticket sales were really low to and from China. It was a bottom line decision to cancel flights, not necessarily philanthropic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're there you're stuck then and if you're any place else....you don't wanna go there.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Irishslave said:


> American and Delta airlines have cancelled all flights to mainland China





Irishslave said:


> If you're there you're stuck then and if you're any place else....you don't wanna go there.


No you're not stuck. 7 cities are still letting flights come in. Honolulu is one of them. Stupid liberals We don't want them here. They are super cheap and can stay in china.


----------



## MarkJames




----------



## Deckhead

In context the seasonal flu estimates of death last year are in the 30,000 range and the year before in the 60,000 range. My point is, unless its sweeping through and killing a BUNCH of people it isnt as much cause for concern as we're making it. There is a strain of Coronavirus that kills a bunch of people on the Arabian peninsula every year.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/index.html

The only thing different is this is new and has made the jump from animals to humans, then from human to human. It's new but doesnt seem to be the pandemic people are making it out to be. Will it mutate to a more deadly strain? Possible, but from what I'm reading, not real likely at this point.


----------



## Deckhead

Some info about the arabian coronavirus.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/mers/about/index.html


----------



## rescraft

Don't know how many remember the H1N1 flu, aka;swine flu pandemic in 2009, but at the time, I was doing some work for a CEO of a biotech firm down here in La Jolla. 

His company was involved indirectly with the research that resulted in the vaccine. He told me the industry had stockpiled over 200 million doses of the vaccine, and as fear started to subside, those vaccines needed a home $$$. Then the media really started to hype it, and things took off from there. True story.


----------



## Deckhead

rescraft said:


> Don't know how many remember the H1N1 flu, aka;swine flu pandemic in 2009, but at the time, I was doing some work for a CEO of a biotech firm down here in La Jolla.
> 
> His company was involved indirectly with the research that resulted in the vaccine. He told me the industry had stockpiled over 200 million doses of the vaccine, and as fear started to subside, those vaccines needed a home $$$. Then the media really started to hype it, and things took off from there. True story.


I got that flu. Man it was a nasty bug. It was the worst flu I can ever remember getting. Crazy fevers, freezing cold but sweating nonstop through the sheets in the bed. Totally rearranged sinuses. Throwing up snot and ****ting water. Two weeks, then all of a sudden I was better.


----------



## Burtle

Bad stuff all around. Stay safe everyone


----------



## deckman22

If it's a pandemic or not a lot of people are banking it right now from this. Big Pharma probably has plans for massive distribution of vaccines along with massive profits of course. Storable food companies are having the largest sales ever. No doubt the same for companies making those mask and other medical supplies.


----------



## VinylHanger

MarkJames said:


> Can you imagine shopping here every day?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=CJwfc_1580239584


I couldn't watch the whole thing. Some cultures are just crap.

I see those dogs and it makes my heart hurt. Especially the retriever that wasn't in a cage. He has to know what happening.

My dog is all excited and jumping around the house because he is going for a ride.

How could you treat any creature with that kind of innocent trusting soul that way.

Sh!t culture, crap people in that video.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

VinylHanger said:


> I couldn't watch the whole thing. Some cultures are just crap.
> 
> I see those dogs and it makes my heart hurt. Especially the retriever that wasn't in a cage. He has to know what happening.
> 
> My dog is all excited and jumping around the house because he is going for a ride.
> 
> How could you treat any creature with that kind of innocent trusting soul that way.
> 
> Sh!t culture, crap people in that video.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


 It's all food. Too bad the whole world isn't as rich as ours.
They say and I believe it that pigs are smarter than dogs.


----------



## VinylHanger

China has no problem handing out tons of money to other countries to put them in debt to them.

I would not call them a poor country.

If it was a truly poor country, I might understand it, not like it but understand it.

China has no excuses. Maybe not build huge empty fake housing complexes and feed your people.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

China's designation as a 3rd world country is false and gives it advantages over 1st world counties when it comes to trading practices by the WTO. That designation should be changed to put them on equal trading platforms with other 1st world countries.


----------



## Calidecks

I've been to Shanghai, Beijing, Hong Kong and Xi'an. Those cities are extraordinarily modern and 1st world. However while on a bus, they were working on the roads in Beijing and made us take a detour. It was very sad to say the least. Extremely poor. Worse than Tijuana. My wife said to me, "that's more than likely what most of China looks like". 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> I've been to Shanghai, Beijing, Hong Kong and Xi'an. Those cities are extraordinarily modern and 1st world. However while on a bus, they were working on the roads in Beijing and made us take a detour.* It was very sad to say the least. Extremely poor. Worse than Tijuana. My wife said to me, "that's more than likely what most of China looks like". *
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The veneer of the country... every country has them, including ours...

Tourism generally only succeeds if it's a place people want to visit...


----------



## Leo G

We have that in America. Change our status to 3rd world then.


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> The veneer of the country... every country has them, including ours...
> 
> 
> 
> Tourism generally only succeeds if it's a place people want to visit...




Never seen anything like it in this country. Even the homeless camps here aren't that bad. Blocks upon blocks (miles) of dirt roads and filthy living conditions.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

There's a difference between bad life decisions causing your dispair and and a repressive government causing it. China's poor is due to a system of haves and have nots. However I do believe they are growing a middle class but I haven't been there since 2007. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard

Calidecks said:


> Never seen anything like it in this country. Even the homeless camps here aren't that bad. Blocks upon blocks (miles) of dirt roads and filthy living conditions.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Exactly. Take the total sum of people in the USA and figure out what percentage of them live in horrible poverty. Now do the same with China. No comparison.


----------



## Calidecks

We toured the construction of the Birds Nest while it was being built for the Olympics. There were hundreds of tents that housed the construction workers, lining the streets. It was said they make 2 dollars a day. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Never seen anything like it in this country. Even the homeless camps here aren't that bad. Blocks upon blocks (miles) of dirt roads and filthy living conditions.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You've never been to Alabama then... 

Just because you haven't visited every state in the country, and every city doesn't mean you 

Went to visit a museum overseas and they had an joint American/German artists exhibit memorializing exactly this in our country... and theirs...

That said, in a country as rich as ours, there's no doubt the poorest among us are still among the richest in the world and yet those conditions exist...

My only point was ALL countries have it... to what degree is another issue...

In our country though you have more opportunity to go from one stratus to another...


----------



## rrk

There is a case in Boston now


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> You've never been to Alabama then...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you haven't visited every state in the country, and every city doesn't mean you
> 
> 
> 
> Went to visit a museum overseas and they had an joint American/German artists exhibit memorializing exactly this in our country... and theirs...
> 
> 
> 
> That said, in a country as rich as ours, there's no doubt the poorest among us are still among the richest in the world and yet those conditions exist...
> 
> 
> 
> My only point was ALL countries have it... to what degree is another issue...
> 
> 
> 
> In our country though you have more opportunity to go from one stratus to another...




Yes I've been to Alabama. Nothing like what I saw. Nothing.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Most the world lives on less than 1.90 per day. Our poor walk around over weight with the latest IPhone. 

It can be argued the reason for our poor is because uncle sugar gives them their needs so they can afford their wants. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard

Calidecks said:


> Most the world lives on less than 1.90 per day. Our poor walk around over weight with the latest IPhone.
> 
> It can be argued the reason for our poor is because uncle sugar gives them their needs so they can afford their wants.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The poor in the USA have iPhones. The poor in China make iPhones.


----------



## Irishslave

The country needs a serious feng shui. 

Feng shui, also known as Chinese geomancy, is a traditional practice originating from ancient China, which claims to use energy forces to harmonize individuals with their surrounding environment. The term feng shui literally translates as "wind-water" in English


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> *Most the world lives on less than 1.90 per day. *Our poor walk around over weight with the latest IPhone.
> 
> It can be argued the reason for our poor is because uncle sugar gives them their needs so they can afford their wants.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I heard it was $5.50. Damn you can't even buy cut-rate pork sausage for $1.90


----------



## cedarboarder




----------



## Irishslave

Sometime around 1972 when Nixon closed the "Gold window" We decided to open trade with this communist country. Bad deal brought to you by the bankers ( the guys that really control things)


----------



## P42003

"It's all food. Too bad the whole world isn't as rich as ours."

True, but the environmentalists are suggesting that meat should be a delicatessen not the common everyday meal because of the greater inputs needed to "farm" meats verses plants.


----------



## Robie

Cases reported as of 53 minutes ago...

14,547
Confirmed cases worldwide


304
Deaths worldwid


----------



## EricBrancard

3500 drown every year just in the US.


----------



## Deckhead

EricBrancard said:


> 3500 drown every year just in the US.


150 die from coconuts falling on their head.

So its twice as bad as a coconut accident.


----------



## Irishslave

George Carlin on germs...........funny stuff


----------



## Robie

Deckhead said:


> 150 die from coconuts falling on their head.
> 
> So its twice as bad as a coconut accident.





> The origin of the death by coconut legend was a 1984 research paper by Dr. Peter Barss, titled "Injuries Due to Falling Coconuts,: published in the Journal of Trauma (now known as the Journal of Trauma and Acute Care Surgery).[11] In his paper, Barss observed that in Papua New Guinea (where he was based), over a period of four years, 2.5% of trauma admissions were for those injured by falling coconuts. None were fatal, but he mentioned two anecdotal reports of deaths, one several years before.[12] That figure of two deaths went on to be misquoted as 150 worldwide, which was based on the assumption that other places would suffer a similar rate of falling coconut deaths.[13] In March 2012, Barss received an "Ig Nobel Award" from the Annals of Improbable Research in recognition of research that "cannot or should not be replicated." In response to the dubious distinction, Barss told the Canadian Medical Association Journal, "when you're treating these injuries daily, it's not funny at all."[14]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_coconut


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> Yes I've been to Alabama. Nothing like what I saw. Nothing.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Can only go by your description... and you apparently didn't see the parts of Alabama I was referring to...


----------



## Deckhead

Deckhead said:


> 150 die from coconuts falling on their head.
> 
> So its twice as bad as a coconut accident.


Fake news.

I just looked this up and it seems like that's an urban legend but there are all types of things more dangerous than coronavirus right now.


----------



## Deckhead

Robie said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_coconut


We must have been reading the same thing at the same time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robie

KAP said:


> Can only go by your description... and you apparently didn't see the parts of Alabama I was referring to...


Does this have anything to do with the U.N official taking a tour of Alabama and giving his report on poverty? I remember when that came out.

https://www.newsweek.com/alabama-un-poverty-environmental-racism-743601


----------



## KAP

Robie said:


> Does this have anything to do with the U.N official taking a tour of Alabama and giving his report on poverty? I remember when that came out.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/alabama-un-poverty-environmental-racism-743601


Not in the least.... don't follow much about the UN other than them being deadbeat participants... personal experience... that article you referenced doesn't even come close to the reality of what I was referring to... 

It was one of those things you wouldn't think would be possible in the richest country on earth... why it made the impression it did...


----------



## Calidecks

Irishslave said:


> Interesting area really. New Madrid, Kentucky Bend. The River.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I've ever driven through the closer I get to arkansas the more it rains and rains and rains. I end up getting a room in Memphis because i don't want drive through it. That's an altogether different adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> First time I was ever driving through Mississippi I was taken back by it's beauty.....but it's hard core poor




How poor was Hayti 51 years ago?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## EricBrancard

Robie said:


> On the bright side...oil is down and hence, gas is down.
> 
> $2.12 down the road from me.


Which means GASX ETF is up.


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> How poor was Hayti 51 years ago?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Search me. I didn't even know it existed 51 years ago. I wasn't even driving yet. I was growing up in a white 1960's middle class microcosm. 

Many communities have changed in 51 years. Rural has become poorer unless developed and/or gentrified and major suburbs and cities have become multi cultural. Division is clearly evident.


----------



## Leo G

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...coronavirus-patient-using-powerful-aids-drugs


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> I know exactly what entitlements can be gotten in this country from uncle sugar. (Matters none the state) Most certainly you don't believe those same goodies are afforded to the Chinese citizens, or do you?
> 
> The reasons I have to believe that, is I've been to both countries. I know what's available here and everything I've read and seen in China tell me they are not comparable what so ever.


Entitlements? You had two bites at the apple in your initial description and neither involved entitlements... :no:




Calidecks said:


> What's your opinion of China when you were there?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



Never been to China... as has been stated multiple times, my post was based on YOUR description that started the discussion (*"Extremely poor. Worse than Tijuana"* and *"Blocks upon blocks (miles) of dirt roads and filthy living conditions"*)... but you've gone from your wife saying to you "that's more than likely what most of China looks like" in discussing the conditions to now moving the goalposts to what social programs are provided which was not part of what you described nor what your wife thought China looked like... 

Had you bought up entitlements in your initial description of what you saw on the bus detour, it might have been relevant to my post... but you didn't so...

My response that the good part you see, is the veneer of the country, and every country has them.... stands...




Calidecks said:


> I've been to Shanghai, Beijing, Hong Kong and Xi'an. Those cities are extraordinarily modern and 1st world. However while on a bus, they were working on the roads in Beijing and made us take a detour. *It was very sad to say the least. Extremely poor. Worse than Tijuana. My wife said to me, "that's more than likely what most of China looks like". *
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________





Calidecks said:


> *Never seen anything like it in this country. Even the homeless camps here aren't that bad. Blocks upon blocks (miles) of dirt roads and filthy living conditions.*
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



I have seen the conditions you described in this country and gave an example of it... you seem to be arguing against the adequacy of your own description, and now moving goalposts from your initial description of what you saw and your wife remarked on from a bus detour onto "entitlements" which wouldn't be visible from a bus detour, and I wasn't arguing against (and in fact, I stated so) so I'll leave you to it...


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> Entitlements? You had two bites at the apple in your initial description and neither involved entitlements... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to China... as has been stated multiple times, my post was based on YOUR description that started the discussion (*"Extremely poor. Worse than Tijuana"* and *"Blocks upon blocks (miles) of dirt roads and filthy living conditions"*)... but you've gone from your wife saying to you "that's more than likely what most of China looks like" in discussing the conditions to now moving the goalposts to what social programs are provided which was not part of what you described nor what your wife thought China looked like...
> 
> 
> 
> Had you bought up entitlements in your initial description of what you saw on the bus detour, it might have been relevant to my post... but you didn't so...
> 
> 
> 
> My response that the good part you see, is the veneer of the country, and every country has them.... stands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> I have seen the conditions you described in this country and gave an example of it... you seem to be arguing against the adequacy of your own description, and now moving goalposts from your initial description of what you saw and your wife remarked on from a bus detour onto "entitlements" which wouldn't be visible from a bus detour, and I wasn't arguing against (and in fact, I stated so) so I'll leave you to it...




Dude hang it up. You wanted to compare the poor in this country with the poor in China. I'm saying from my experience they aren't even in the same universe. Of course I'm going to bring entitlements into the equation when comparing the poor in this country, because they get entitlements that would make the poor in China feel rich. 

The average annual per capita income by household in China in 2014 was 8.22 a day. I can tell you, if you have a child in this country it absolutely pays much more than that. A single parent can get 35k a year from social programs.

Our poor make 12 times more than the average person makes in China.


That's adding to my argument the goal posts are in the same spot. 



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

That's $8.22 per household for the average Chinese. 

All I did was strengthen my argument because I don't believe for a second our poor here compare to the Chinese poor. Not even close. My original statement wasn't written with someone like you trying to compare Alabama to China. With that being the case I told you why they are different. Had nothing to do with moving a goal post.



Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> That's $8.22 per household for the average Chinese.
> 
> All I did was strengthen my argument because I don't believe for a second our poor here compare to the Chinese poor. Not even close. My original statement wasn't written with someone like you trying to compare Alabama to China. With that being the case I told you why they are different. Had nothing to do with moving a goal post.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Uh-huh...  :no:


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> That's $8.22 per household for the average Chinese.
> 
> All I did was strengthen my argument because I don't believe for a second our poor here compare to the Chinese poor. Not even close. My original statement wasn't written with someone like you trying to compare Alabama to China. With that being the case I told you why they are different. Had nothing to do with moving a goal post.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Can the average person even own property in China? 

Here in the USA this is how a lot of people made bank in the last few decades. Own a big parcel on the outskirts of a metro....wait for the inevitable expansion or flight....sell to developers....cha ching 

Can't do that in a communist country. Dirt cookies and mop head soup


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> How poor was Hayti 51 years ago?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


A guy once told me years ago he said "In a small town the only people with any real money are the church and the bank"


----------



## Leo G

Doesn't matter the conditions. If you control the 2nd biggest economy in the world you are not a 3rd world country.


----------



## Irishslave

Leo G said:


> Doesn't matter the conditions. If you control the 2nd biggest economy in the world you are* not a 3rd world country.*


You can put any twist on it you want it's still a one party communist system.


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> Doesn't matter the conditions. If you control the 2nd biggest economy in the world you are not a 3rd world country.


It technically is and has been a 2nd world country if you go by what 1st, 2nd and 3rd world actually means.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

China and south Korea are 3rd world!! 
They come here and work so hard it's unreal. 
As I was in Costco today I was thinking this is a bad place to be,, full of chinese people. Waikiki tourist biz will be hit very hard. People are already canceling their vacations.


----------



## EricBrancard

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> China and south Korea are 3rd world!!
> They come here and work so hard it's unreal.
> As I was in Costco today I was thinking this is a bad place to be,, full of chinese people. Waikiki tourist biz will be hit very hard. People are already canceling their vacations.


South Korea is first world. China is second world. That's not a matter of opinion, that's the real classification.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

EricBrancard said:


> South Korea is first world. China is second world. That's not a matter of opinion, that's the real classification.


I know their GDP shows them to be first world but it's not. So much of the country lives in 3rd world conditions. A Korean can live here and speak Korean all the time if they want. We have a Korean part of the city.
I work with them and speak to them all the time.


----------



## EricBrancard

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I know their GDP shows them to be first world but it's not. So much of the country lives in 3rd world conditions. A Korean can live here and speak Korean all the time if they want. We have a Korean part of the city.
> I work with them and speak to them all the time.


They ARE a first world country by definition. China’s GDP is way higher than SK and it is a second world country by definition. South Korea is one of if not the highest tech manufacturing center in the world.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

EricBrancard said:


> They ARE a first world country by definition. China’s GDP is way higher than SK and it is a second world country by definition. South Korea is one of if not the highest tech manufacturing center in the world.


Who is defining them:whistling


----------



## EricBrancard

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Who is defining them:whistling


Are you familiar with what the 1st, 2nd and 3rd world country designations means and where they came from?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

EricBrancard said:


> Are you familiar with what the 1st, 2nd and 3rd world country designations means and where they came from?


Do you know what a Korean bar is? How about a Korean liquor store is?:jester:


----------



## Leo G

New evidence emerges: Coronavirus “bioweapon” might have been a Chinese vaccine experiment gone wrong… genes contain “pShuttle-SN” sequences, proving laboratory origin


----------



## Robie

To add insult to injury...



> China sees bird flu outbreak near coronavirus epicenter: report


https://www.foxnews.com/health/china-bird-flu-outbreak-near-coronavirus-epicenter


----------



## Leo G

I'll call your bird flu and raise you a African Swine Fever and a Swine Flu....

4 Plagues Are Marching Across Asia Simultaneously: Coronavirus, African Swine Fever, H5N1 Bird Flu And H1N1 Swine Flu


----------



## Robie

It may very well be all hype and if that's the case, Bloomberg News is certainly doing their part to hype it.

Here's their front page:

*Virus Jolts China Economy, Forcing Rethink on Almost Everything
updated 47 minutes ago


CDC Readies for Pandemic; Long Vaccine Timeline: Virus Update


China Seeks U.S. Trade-Target Flexibility After Virus Spreads


Oil Slide Reaches $50 a Barrel After Virus Curbs China Demand*


----------



## Irishslave

China economy gets trashed because Trump sent them a cold? 

Maybe trade wars are easy to win after all....with the help of a few corrupt microbiologists


----------



## MarkJames

Robie said:


> It may very well be all hype and if that's the case, Bloomberg News is certainly doing their part to hype it.
> 
> Here's their front page:
> 
> *Virus Jolts China Economy, Forcing Rethink on Almost Everything
> updated 47 minutes ago
> 
> 
> CDC Readies for Pandemic; Long Vaccine Timeline: Virus Update
> 
> 
> China Seeks U.S. Trade-Target Flexibility After Virus Spreads
> 
> 
> Oil Slide Reaches $50 a Barrel After Virus Curbs China Demand*


Seems more factual than hype. The numbers are climbing fast.


----------



## Robie

MarkJames said:


> Seems more factual than hype. The numbers are climbing fast.


My sarcasm failed.....


----------



## Leo G

/s

/sarc


----------



## Robie

> Princeton Isolates 108 Students as Precaution After China Trips


Bloomberg


----------



## Leo G

Tencent may have accidentally leaked real data on Wuhan virus deaths



> Tencent briefly lists 154,023 infections and 24,589 deaths from Wuhan coronavirus


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Tencent may have accidentally leaked real data on Wuhan virus deaths


Any relation to Fifty Cent?


----------



## Big Johnson

“ Wuhan coronavirus crematoriums 'working 24/7' burning ‘100 bodies a day' ”


https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/world-news/wuhan-coronavirus-crematoriums-working-247-21434630


----------



## Big Johnson

Woman wearing face mask attacked in possible coronavirus hate crime


https://nypost.com/2020/02/05/woman-wearing-face-mask-attacked-in-possible-coronavirus-hate-crime/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big Johnson said:


> Woman wearing face mask attacked in possible coronavirus hate crime
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/02/05/woman-wearing-face-mask-attacked-in-possible-coronavirus-hate-crime/


Face masks are very common here. It's a common thing Asians do. I see them in their car with A/C on using a face mask.
That guy is an idiot.


----------



## EricBrancard

Big Johnson said:


> Woman wearing face mask attacked in possible coronavirus hate crime
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/02/05/woman-wearing-face-mask-attacked-in-possible-coronavirus-hate-crime/


Dumb people + media hysteria. Kind of like every day of the last 3 years.


----------



## cedarboarder

More than 3,500 people quarantined on cruise ship in Japan after guest tests positive for coronavirus

https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...LJWsMrYimWJrR4LJX0wLbXFn-GFUcO4LMd84xVwsT9Amk


----------



## rescraft

Why are the hookers going broke in Tijuana??

Too many frijoles. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Texas company says it has coronavirus vaccine


----------



## hdavis

If that works out, greffex might be snapped up.


----------



## MarkJames

After just one month of this thread, talk about growth. Yikes.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/harvard-scientist-predicts-coronavirus-infect-195800282.html


----------



## Tom M

They're still fighting Trump in the southern border. There's an another attempt to flip his border ruling as we speak.

Can't push for open borders and have concerns for the citizens of the country. It seems they have dug in for the first option


----------



## MarkJames

New US travel restrictions this afternoon, involving Iran, Italy, S Korea.


----------



## TimNJ

My sister in Boston told me they went to Chinatown last week for dinner since everybody was staying away from the Chinese restaurants.
She said even the mayor was on tv showing he ate there.

People afraid they will catch it from General Tsao's chicken I guess.:laughing:


----------



## MarkJames

TimNJ said:


> My sister in Boston told me they went to Chinatown last week for dinner since everybody was staying away from the Chinese restaurants.
> She said even the mayor was on tv showing he ate there.
> 
> People afraid they will catch it from General Tsao's chicken I guess.:laughing:


Same for Corona beer. Big drop in sales.


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Oh and by the way China has universal Healthcare. How's that working out? Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TimNJ said:


> My sister in Boston told me they went to Chinatown last week for dinner since everybody was staying away from the Chinese restaurants.
> She said even the mayor was on tv showing he ate there.
> 
> People afraid they will catch it from General Tsao's chicken I guess.:laughing:


Our China town has been hit hard too. I just came through it and I saw people there.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> No, they are treating this like a pandemic with a 80% death rate. They are causing panic as to sully the reputation of the president. It's basically the flu on steriods. Instead of a .1% death rate it's 2%. It's much worse but it's still not how they portray it.


I heard those stats today as well. I thought, how many of those deaths were in China (both viruses). Remove China from both mortality rates and what happens to the rates?


----------



## TimNJ

First death in WA state.


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames

https://nypost.com/2020/02/29/china...in-trading-freely-with-its-tyrannical-regime/


----------



## Joasis

Trump is considering closing the Southern border....Dems will not know whether to sh!t or go blind with the faux rage.


----------



## Robie

MarkJames said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/02/29/china...in-trading-freely-with-its-tyrannical-regime/


However deadly or not deadly, this whole thing may be a blessing in disguise. 

Bring a lot of manufacturing back home...especially medicine.


----------



## MarkJames

Robie said:


> However deadly or not deadly, this whole thing may be a blessing in disguise.
> 
> Bring a lot of manufacturing back home...especially medicine.


They're mostly spreading things out to the other cheap countries. Vietnam is doing well from all this, among others.


----------



## MarkJames

Good idea:

https://www.nationalreview.com/news...u-s-reliance-on-chinese-medical-supply-chain/


----------



## Robie

MarkJames said:


> They're mostly spreading things out to the other cheap countries. Vietnam is doing well from all this, among others.


For now. It won't happen overnight and we will still have to rely on other countries. It's a start and the more self-reliant we are...the better.


----------



## Leo G

Gotta bring it all home. Relying on slave labor from over populated has got to end.


----------



## Calidecks

This is a unique window and a small wake up call for many manufacturers. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Unfortunately the big boys are cheap and will always look for those penny savings even if it means giving jobs to someone else but Americans. They still haven't figured out that the country you take the jobs from might not be able to buy your product eventually because they can't afford it.


----------



## Leo G

https://hotair.com/archives/allahpu...coronavirus-spreading-washington-state-weeks/


----------



## KAP

Hmmm... :blink:


*China's Wuhan closes coronavirus hospital as officials hail drop in new cases... * https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...fficials-hail-drop-in-new-cases-idUSKBN20P01K​


----------



## Deckhead

Its here now. Sister in-law works at the hospital.

https://www.yoursun.com/venice/offi...cle_24845366-5c14-11ea-aa53-9bfb10c1431f.html


----------



## MarkJames

KAP said:


> Hmmm... :blink:
> 
> 
> *China's Wuhan closes coronavirus hospital as officials hail drop in new cases... * https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...fficials-hail-drop-in-new-cases-idUSKBN20P01K​


I look forward to the back story on this.


----------



## KAP

MarkJames said:


> I look forward to the back story on this.


I'm not sure I buy it yet or if it's just a way for them to reduce the panic that was unnecessarily created...


----------



## MarkJames

KAP said:


> I'm not sure I buy it yet or if it's just a way for them to reduce the panic that was unnecessarily created...


If entire Wuhan is still under quarantine, this makes little difference. 

Those things were just isolation centers, not real hospitals. It's where folks with high temps were taken...as measured with the knock-off Flir devices.


----------



## KAP

MarkJames said:


> If entire Wuhan is still under quarantine, this makes little difference.
> 
> Those things were just isolation centers, not real hospitals. It's where folks with high temps were taken...as measured with the knock-off Flir devices.


Time will tell...


----------



## TimNJ

90 cases and 6 deaths.
Not a good percentage.


----------



## Calidecks

All had underlying medical issues.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

TimNJ said:


> 90 cases and 6 deaths.
> Not a good percentage.


90 known cases. And they died testing positive for COVID19, not of it.


----------



## TimNJ

Calidecks said:


> All had underlying medical issues.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


As do most who die from the "flu".


----------



## TimNJ

Leo G said:


> 90 known cases. And they died testing positive for COVID19, not of it.


Kind of like HIV in it's early stages.

People tested positive for HIV, but technically other issues killed them.


----------



## Leo G

They let this thing loose in an old folks nursing home and then claim the deaths like they are happening to people around the country. They don't say these people are likely close to death in the first place. They make it sound like these were healthy people just minding their own business when they catch this horrid virus and their life is snatched away from them.

You know like a guy was driving down the street and hit a bridge and died. They tested him for COVID19 and he was positive. Put another death on the virus.


----------



## KAP

Still trying to figure out how they are looking to spend BILLIONS in emergency spending for the coronavirus, which has a few deaths in the US juxtaposed against the flu which has tens of thousands... :blink:

*The flu has already killed 10,000 across US as world frets over coronavirus...* https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/the...cross-us-as-world-frets-over-coronavirus.html


The flu remains a higher threat to U.S. public health than the new coronavirus.
This flu season alone has sickened at least 19 million across the U.S. and led to 10,000 deaths and 180,000 hospitalizations.


How does THAT calculation work?...


----------



## Leo G

Think Political. This isn't about saving the people, it's about winning the next election.


----------



## tjbnwi

KAP said:


> Still trying to figure out how they are looking to spend BILLIONS in emergency spending for the coronavirus, which has a few deaths in the US juxtaposed against the flu which has tens of thousands... :blink:
> 
> *The flu has already killed 10,000 across US as world frets over coronavirus...* https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/the...cross-us-as-world-frets-over-coronavirus.html
> 
> 
> The flu remains a higher threat to U.S. public health than the new coronavirus.
> This flu season alone has sickened at least 19 million across the U.S. and led to 10,000 deaths and 180,000 hospitalizations.
> 
> 
> *How does THAT calculation work?*...



Easy, the flu is common now, can’t politicize, so it’s hard to monetize. This is "new", so it makes a great talking point, have to save everyone from this, need money to do so.

45 days from now, this will be a back page blurb. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

KAP said:


> Still trying to figure out how they are looking to spend BILLIONS in emergency spending for the coronavirus, which has a few deaths in the US juxtaposed against the flu which has tens of thousands... :blink:
> 
> *The flu has already killed 10,000 across US as world frets over coronavirus...* https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/the...cross-us-as-world-frets-over-coronavirus.html
> 
> 
> The flu remains a higher threat to U.S. public health than the new coronavirus.
> This flu season alone has sickened at least 19 million across the U.S. and led to 10,000 deaths and 180,000 hospitalizations.
> 
> 
> How does THAT calculation work?...


McCarthyism. If you catch the virus, you must be a communist

-Rich


----------



## MarkJames

KAP said:


> Still trying to figure out how they are looking to spend BILLIONS in emergency spending for the coronavirus, which has a few deaths in the US juxtaposed against the flu which has tens of thousands... :blink:
> 
> *The flu has already killed 10,000 across US as world frets over coronavirus...* https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/03/the...cross-us-as-world-frets-over-coronavirus.html
> 
> 
> The flu remains a higher threat to U.S. public health than the new coronavirus.
> This flu season alone has sickened at least 19 million across the U.S. and led to 10,000 deaths and 180,000 hospitalizations.
> 
> 
> How does THAT calculation work?...


Try to think ahead. Proportionately, this one is more contagious, leads to more deaths...and folks that don't even know they are carriers are spreading it around. So it's moving fast and they're trying to contain it (which they won't).

At least folks suffering from the flu can feel it, and lay low for a few days.

Another difference is that COVID seems to be equally contagious whether one has symptoms or not. 

But time will tell....


----------



## Calidecks

The panic is worse than the disease.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames

Calidecks said:


> The panic is worse than the disease.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Probably so, for now. Human nature to fear the unknown.


----------



## MarkJames

Calidecks said:


> Airline stocks are looking pretty good right now.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Most everything's looking pretty good.


----------



## Leo G

https://twitter.com/DGPurser/status/1236727259408588801


----------



## MarkJames

https://nypost.com/2020/03/09/human...d-you-get-infected-with-coronavirus-for-4500/


----------



## Leo G

Ya.

No.


----------



## Calidecks

MarkJames said:


> Most everything's looking pretty good.




Except Walmart and medical supply companies. Their stocks are up. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames

Calidecks said:


> Except Walmart and medical supply companies. Their stocks are up.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Walmart is gunning for Amazon Prime. My guess is it keeps going up.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Looked hard at Exxon Mobil, and United Airlines today. Finally pulled the trigger (small trigger) on Halliburton.


----------



## MarkJames

I got some Linde today (LIN).


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looked hard at Exxon Mobil, and United Airlines today. Finally pulled the trigger (small trigger) on Halliburton.


Nice. Blackwater.


----------



## MarkJames

https://www.theonion.com/centers-for-disease-contraction-urges-americans-to-suck-1819575826


----------



## VinylHanger

So on a serious note.

When do you decide to stay home. 

For example, you leave a prospective customers house and they shake your hand and he's been to the doctor lately for unrelated things. Doctor's offices are petri dishes.

Hard to avoid when dealing with customers. It's basically a reflex.

Or you start getting a small cough, but dont think you have been exposed, but there is no way to know. Might be allergies, or a simple tickle in your throat.

When do we make the call.

I realize some guys on here are pretty well off and a two week break wouldn't hurt too bad. I can't really afford to take two weeks off. We would survive, but only because I could push hard after the break and make it up, mostly.

However, when is it worth putting your family in financial jeopardy, even if small.

I ask this because I have a small cough going, but nothing else. It isnt a rare thing, feels like something stuck in my throat. Everyone gets that little tickle, so when will you be concerned.

Also, on a similar related note.

If the Fed and state governments start pushing pay coverage or tax credits for missed work, will people abuse it? Or is it abuse to just be on the safe side.

If we except for essential personel all just holed up at home for a few weeks, it would probably stop it, but is that a viable solution?

Just the things to wonder about. It is never a crisis until it becomes one.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames

VinylHanger said:


> So on a serious note.
> 
> When do you decide to stay home.
> 
> For example, you leave a prospective customers house and they shake your hand and he's been to the doctor lately for unrelated things. Doctor's offices are petri dishes.
> 
> Hard to avoid when dealing with customers. It's basically a reflex.
> 
> Or you start getting a small cough, but dont think you have been exposed, but there is no way to know. Might be allergies, or a simple tickle in your throat.
> 
> When do we make the call.
> 
> I realize some guys on here are pretty well off and a two week break wouldn't hurt too bad. I can't really afford to take two weeks off. We would survive, but only because I could push hard after the break and make it up, mostly.
> 
> However, when is it worth putting your family in financial jeopardy, even if small.
> 
> I ask this because I have a small cough going, but nothing else. It isnt a rare thing, feels like something stuck in my throat. Everyone gets that little tickle, so when will you be concerned.
> 
> Also, on a similar related note.
> 
> If the Fed and state governments start pushing pay coverage or tax credits for missed work, will people abuse it? Or is it abuse to just be on the safe side.
> 
> If we except for essential personel all just holed up at home for a few weeks, it would probably stop it, but is that a viable solution?
> 
> Just the things to wonder about. It is never a crisis until it becomes one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/about/symptoms.html


----------



## MarkJames

If you have the tickle from post-nasal drip, be sure to sleep with extra pillows and head elevated. That can reduce chances of developing an upper respiratory infection from it.


----------



## Leo G

Well if you have post nasal drip it isn't CV19.


----------



## Windycity

One of my coworkers brother in law was just diagnosed with it here in chicago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Windycity said:


> One of my coworkers brother in law was just diagnosed with it here in chicago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sister in law not brother in law 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames

My buddy and wife are going to the Flyer's game tonight. I advised they wear N95 masks and scrubs, stickered up in Flyers logos. 

But more seriously, maybe not a bad idea to have masks on hand in case there's a nearby hacker. Must have Flyers stickers. Good for a little TV levity.


----------



## KAP

VinylHanger said:


> So on a serious note.
> 
> *When do you decide to stay home. *


When you have symptoms, go and get tested and you've been diagnosed... the rest of your post rests on that reality...

More tongue-in-cheek, business philosophical point... might also want to consider changing your Trade to: *"I'll do that for 700 bucks" *and put the $200 directly into a separate account that you don't touch to be in a better position. It'll grow quicker than you think...

Hope you feel better and that it's negative...


----------



## hdavis

If you watched the video of the guy that recovered, he had no symptoms until he spiked a fever. Reports are that people are contagious before any symptoms appear.

Mask all the time, or don't bother. The ones you need to wear a mask around aren't going to be obvious


----------



## NJ Contractor

Has anyone experienced negative effects business-wise from the current corona and/or stock market blip? For instance a project put on hold/cancelled or asked to stay home a few days until this blows over, etc... My wife is in travel media and they are having some issues with events being cancelled and ad campaigns being put on hold.


----------



## Tom M

I know Paramus and I'm working in New Milford there too.


----------



## MarkJames

https://nypost.com/2020/03/10/itali...illness-shares-chilling-coronavirus-thoughts/


----------



## Robie

I think you should self quarantine Mark. Dont wast another minute.


----------



## MarkJames

Robie said:


> I think you should self quarantine Mark. Dont wast another minute.


You don't appreciate the links?


----------



## rrk

Tom M said:


> I know Paramus and I'm working in New Milford there too.


they are only closed for today not 2 weeks


----------



## Tom M

rrk said:


> they are only closed for today not 2 weeks


The girl is in some kind of special ed maybe thats why


----------



## KAP

Colleges are closing...


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Or you cause panic by means of the MSM to affect a presidential election.


MAJA! Make America Joey’s Again. Save us from chicom-19.


----------



## B.Johnson

I see some really good open minded posts from most members, and the three blind mice who think that they are the only ones that can see.


----------



## Calidecks

B.Johnson said:


> I see some really good open minded posts from most members, and the three blind mice who think that they are the only ones that can see.




Translation : my opinion aligns with some but not others. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis

Bike week in Daytona.....


----------



## Deckhead

President spoke tonight about it from the oval office.

Partisanship aside (I am not a big fan of Trump) he did a good job.

I would implore everyone to watch it themselves instead of ingesting it third party filtered. I still think most are going to get it, but ultimately, it is what it is and we are going to get through this too. Not trying to make this political at all, just when something is labeled a pandemic and the president speaks about it from the oval office, we should take note.

Be vigilant everyone and if you're older, stay healthy.


----------



## Caleb1989

The address sounded all well and good. 
I think it’s too little, too late.
The kill rate is up to 6% worldwide according to worldometer, and infections are spreading like crazy.
The government botched the initial response, now just throwing money at it and crossing fingers.

But it’s “no worse than the flu”!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Partisanship aside (*I am not a big fan of Trump)* he did a good job.

That was pretty partisan....


----------



## KAP

Interesting take... hope it holds and we can move passed this... 


*Coronavirus expert says he knows when the virus 'will burn itself out,' according to leaked analysis ... * https://www.accuweather.com/en/heal...will-burn-itself-out-in-about-6-months/679415

*"Compared to SARS and MERS, we are talking about a coronavirus that has a mortality rate of eight to 10 times less deadly to SARS to MERS," Nicholls said. "So, a correct comparison is not SARS or MERS but a severe cold. Basically, this is a severe form of the cold."

Similar to a common cold, the surrounding environment of the outbreak plays an important role in determining the survivability and spreadability of the virus, he continued. Because of the impending shift in seasons, Nicholls said he expects the spread of the virus to be curbed in a matter of months.

"I think it will burn itself out in about six months," Nicholls said.

"The environment is a crucial factor. The environment will be unfavorable for growth around May," Nicholls said. "The evidence is to look at the common cold -- it's always during winter. So the natural environment will not be favorable in Asia in about May." *​Time will tell...


----------



## cedarboarder

protect your dogs









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Caleb1989 said:


> The address sounded all well and good.
> I think it’s too little, too late.
> The kill rate is up to 6% worldwide according to worldometer, and infections are spreading like crazy.
> The government botched the initial response, now just throwing money at it and crossing fingers.
> 
> But it’s “no worse than the flu”!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The government haulted all travel from China very early. The president was called a racist by the Senate minority leader. 











AND 81% will have no symptoms or very mild symptoms. 

Makes it impossible to know the death rate percentage wise.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> The government haulted all travel from China very early. The president was called a racist by the Senate minority leader.
> 
> AND 81% will have no symptoms or very mild symptoms.
> 
> Makes it impossible to know the death rate percentage wise.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


It's the end numbers that matter...


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> It's the end numbers that matter...




Yup, If there are people walking around with the virus and they never have symptoms they are not counted in the tally. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deckhead

Caleb1989 said:


> The address sounded all well and good.
> I think it’s too little, too late.
> The kill rate is up to 6% worldwide according to worldometer, and infections are spreading like crazy.
> The government botched the initial response, now just throwing money at it and crossing fingers.
> 
> But it’s “no worse than the flu”!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get that, but this is years in the making. We have avoided the hard decisions about infectious diseases for a long time. Several infectious disease specialists have been calling this for a while now.

At this point, we just have to grin and bare it. Its here and isnt going away. Said this several days ago after reading some infectious disease people. The fact is if you're an older person, you have to really be aware of your surroundings. There isnt much that can be done about it so not panicking is about all we can do.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The 3 Urgent Care clinics on Oahu are giving free test. It's a drive up and done in your car so you no need to go into the clinic and spread it around.


----------



## TimNJ

Death rates by demographic:
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-age-sex-demographics/


Compare your age.


----------



## Deckhead

TimNJ said:


> Death rates by demographic:
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-age-sex-demographics/
> 
> 
> Compare your age.


That's a staggeringly high number for 80+. The client I go to see today is 82, I'll show him this. Thanks.

The one thing to be thankful for is it's not going after kids. Gotta try to look at the positive. Was reading yesterday Spanish Flu disproportionately effected those that are 20-29. Didnt know that.


----------



## TheConstruct

Deckhead said:


> That's a staggeringly high number for 80+. The client I go to see today is 82, I'll show him this. Thanks.
> 
> The one thing to be thankful for is it's not going after kids. Gotta try to look at the positive. Was reading yesterday Spanish Flu disproportionately effected those that are 20-29. Didnt know that.


Why scare him?


----------



## TheConstruct

I'm in the .2% bracket. I only seem to get sick once every couple of years as is, I think my immune system is pretty good. 

The hubris...Now watch it take me out.


----------



## KAP

Deckhead said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> He said there were companies working on a catchall flu vaccine. I was saying that would do nothing for coronavirus. That, right there, is part of the problem, *still public awareness isnt great.* That's one of you cliffs notes. Wow...
> 
> You really just like to argue dont you?


You're not serious with that comment are you? Public awareness isn't great? It DOMINATES the news coverage (TV, internet, cable, print, etc.), internet discussion boards, twitter, affecting the stock market because of the fear mongering, COLLEGES are closing down, schools are being closed, they're selling out on masks even though on Ebay, the NBA is cancelling the season, it was announced that Tom Hanks has it, blah, blah, blah, and on TOP of all that (and there's still more not listed) just had a presidential address on it...

If the public is not "aware", well... you can lead a horse to water...


----------



## MarkJames

The public just started taking this seriously about yesterday. People laughed at the shopping frenzy last week. Many still do.

Some of it is humorous though. I saw a guy buying two boxes of Preparation H yesterday, along with a case of almonds. Lots of folks wearing winter gloves in the stores, too.


----------



## MarkJames

The World Health Organization (WHO) has determined that dogs cannot transmit the Coronavirus and do not require any further quarantine. WHO let the dogs out.


----------



## Robie

> WHO let the dogs out


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

MarkJames said:


> The public just started taking this seriously about yesterday. People laughed at the shopping frenzy last week. Many still do.
> 
> Some of it is humorous though. I saw a guy buying two boxes of Preparation H yesterday, along with a case of almonds. Lots of folks wearing winter gloves in the stores, too.




20,000 have died and 310,000 hospitalized from the flu in this country this year. I'd think that would take priority. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames

Calidecks said:


> 20,000 have died and 310,000 hospitalized from the flu in this country this year. I'd think that would take priority.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


It's probably similar in Italy, yet the spread of this new virus is what is overwhelming their healthcare system and grinding their economy to a halt. Mitigation is the new goal...i.e. slow it down so the system can handle the load. So there's a bit of a difference if/when this one gets out of control vs. the flu.


----------



## hdavis

It's a matter of public policy to worst case things that are uncertain, like covid19. There is a lot of uncertainty, so it has a pretty bad worse case.

Unlike climate models, they have pretty good epidemic models, they just haven't nailed down the model constants yet.

JMO.


----------



## MarkJames

hdavis said:


> It's a matter of public policy to worst case things that are uncertain, like covid19. There is a lot of uncertainty, so it has a pretty bad worse case.
> 
> Unlike climate models, they have pretty good epidemic models, they just haven't nailed down the model constants yet.
> 
> JMO.


....based on the fact that numbers keep climbing. And they will continue to climb, even as more tests are available. Sure, the mortality rate (percentage) will go down, but the speed of the spread is going to shock folks. And the total death numbers will continue to climb rapidly until we get a handle on it. Also, this one is probably not going to slow down in the summer months, like the flu does.


----------



## MarkJames

Can anybody explain the new plan with the European flights, in terms of Americans returning? 

Are they just asking to self-quarantine for two weeks when they get home? Are they testing for the virus before folks get on the flight? Are they looking for symptoms before they fly?


----------



## Deckhead

KAP said:


> You're not serious with that comment are you? Public awareness isn't great? It DOMINATES the news coverage (TV, internet, cable, print, etc.), internet discussion boards, twitter, affecting the stock market because of the fear mongering, COLLEGES are closing down, schools are being closed, they're selling out on masks even though on Ebay, the NBA is cancelling the season, it was announced that Tom Hanks has it, blah, blah, blah, and on TOP of all that (and there's still more not listed) just had a presidential address on it...
> 
> If the public is not "aware", well... you can lead a horse to water...


If you mean awareness as in if its here than, no, that wouldnt be serious. Of course people are aware "of" the virus but they are not aware of what to do "about" the virus.

If you lean awareness as in what actually helps, what it is, and what to do if infected, I'm absolutely serious.

You make some of my points. Buying toilet paper, thinking it's the flu, and thinking you can wait it out are all awareness issues. People panic when they dont have aware of what they can/should do or what they can/should expect.

For instance, what should you do if you suspect you're infected? Who do you call? Are you aware of the number or what local official should be notified? Are masks helpful? When can you expect a vaccine? What does self quarantine mean? Is the infection numbers going to go up? Will the heat of the summer months cause it to subside? Will it kill itself off? What's the incubation time? Can you spread it even if you aren't showing symptoms?

Ask any average joe those questions. Bet they cant answer half. Sure, they're aware of the virus, but not aware of what little part they can play. That's what I mean by public awareness.


----------



## Robie

> If the public is not "aware", well... you can lead a horse to water...


Half the public can't tell you when the War of 1812 was.


----------



## MarkJames

And don't lick all you fingers after you eat your greasy pizza slice.


----------



## MarkJames

Buddy just got back from a doctor visit. Warning signs all over the doors. No visitors. No sales reps. If you have any fever whatsoever, do not enter. Return to your car and call the office for further instructions.....


----------



## hdavis

Life isn't a pop quiz with a pass / fail grade


----------



## TimNJ

MarkJames said:


> It's probably similar in Italy, yet the spread of this new virus is what is overwhelming their healthcare system and grinding their economy to a halt. Mitigation is the new goal...i.e. slow it down so the system can handle the load. So there's a bit of a difference if/when this one gets out of control vs. the flu.


First death in NJ.
Older guy with other health issues...diabetes, hypertension.
However, active person tied to horse racing in NY.

Got sick. Goes to the dr. and they tell him he has the flu and give him Tamiflu and something else.

Apparently gets worse and gets the Coronavirus test.
Test results come back the next day.
Same day he happens to drop dead from coronavirus.

Now a friend of his from the horse track is showing symptoms.

Which leaves open the question of how many other cases may be similar to this guy. "You have the flu".

Weren't enough test kits available to verify one way or another. Mavbe they died from the flu or maybe they died from coronavirus.


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


I was the one who changed the roll at my fathers service station. I remember changing it back in the late ‘60’s let alone the 80’s.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

We had those in the bathrooms at a place I worked at years ago. I just walked out of the bathroom with wet hands. They still had them in the early 2000’s. When they remodeled the bathrooms they got rid of em and went with paper.


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> I was the one who changed the roll at my fathers service station. *I remember changing it back in the late ‘60’s let alone the 80’s.*
> 
> Tom


That's a long time between changes... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> I was the one who changed the roll at my fathers service station. I remember changing it back in the late ‘60’s let alone the 80’s.
> 
> Tom


Did you change it or just rewind it and stick it back in?


----------



## Big Johnson

Governor just shut the schools down for 3 weeks.


----------



## Leo G

Can't wait until they shut the court systems down.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Military tribunals :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Can't wait until they shut the court systems down.


https://www.woodtv.com/health/coronavirus/coronavirus-changing-justice-in-kent-county/


----------



## Calidecks

Deadly viruses are no match for plain, old soap — here’s the science behind it


https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/sto...nk=mw_share_twitter&__twitter_impression=true


Mike.
_______________


----------



## VinylHanger

Do you mean plain old dried up soap? Or just normal old soap?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

I was in lower NYC yesterday, other than a bit fewer people all seemed normal, only saw 5 or 6 people with masks. 

In NJ there are many many panicking buying anything in site like a snowstorm times 10. This will definitely push us into a recession with people having to take off work to watch kids home from school, much less discretionary spending, smaller businesses can not pay workers if no work is being done.


----------



## Big Johnson

Not every kid has to be watched, 4th or 5th grade on doesn’t require a babysitter


----------



## TimNJ

Calidecks said:


> They aren't hospitalizing anyone without those symptoms anyway. Nothing more than likely would've changed until he started showing complications. That includes pneumonia. My point is just testing positive, they wouldn't have admitted him.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


If he died the day the test results came back I would think he had more symptoms than just a "positive" result.


----------



## rrk

Big Johnson said:


> Not every kid has to be watched, 4th or 5th grade on doesn’t require a babysitter


there are kids here in high school that are not allowed to be home alone

a forth grader home alone would probably have the kid taken away by the state


----------



## Leo G

rrk said:


> there are kids here in high school that are not allowed to be home alone
> 
> a forth grader home alone would probably have the kid taken away by the state


Wackadoodle laws by liberals. The same laws that get you arrested because the kid is playing in the park with his friends and no adult supervision. You know, like we use to do when we were young.

I remember my parents telling us kids that they didn't want to see us until the supper bell was rung. And they meant it.


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> Wackadoodle laws by liberals. The same laws that get you arrested because the kid is playing in the park with his friends and no adult supervision. You know, like we use to do when we were young.
> 
> I remember my parents telling us kids that they didn't want to see us until the supper bell was rung. And they meant it.


or being told to get outside at 9 and see you when it gets dark or you are hungry


----------



## Robie

> I remember my parents telling us kids that they didn't want to see us until the supper bell was rung. And they meant it.


They never told us that. That was what we wanted...to stay outside. That's where the action was. Of course, we didn't have cell phones, computers and Dungeons and Dragons to keep us busy inside.


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> Did you change it or just rewind it and stick it back in?


Situation dependent ......

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

TimNJ said:


> If he died the day the test results came back I would think he had more symptoms than just a "positive" result.




Exactly. It's the symptoms that put you in the hospital not the test. The test is moreso to slow the spread. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Wife's school just got closed. Starting Monday.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

My wife (school teacher) received an email last night that their spring break (scheduled for 3/23 through 3/27) will now be 3/16 through 4/3.


----------



## Big Johnson

My wife’s district hasn’t used any snow days so they should only have to make up 2 of the 3 weeks this summer.


----------



## KAP

Big Johnson said:


> My wife’s district hasn’t used any snow days so they should only have to make up 2 of the 3 weeks this summer.


Better hope the parents of those kids have enough days to match...


----------



## Big Johnson

Not my problem. I heard Nancy is going to help them.


----------



## RichVT

I was in line at the grocery store and a lady in the next lane coughed. Where? Into her hand. People are clueless. We're all doomed.


----------



## TimNJ

If you have satellite radio listen to the Dr. channel 110.
If you don't subscribe they said they were putting Dr. channel on 121 also for free.

Nice to hear experts discussing instead of uninformed talking heads' hysteria.


Edit: Channel 121 is the "Coronavirus" dedicated channel.


----------



## Calidecks

So I went to the grocery store and Armageddon shopped! Lol Not Because I am panicking but because everyone else in panicking and I want to have groceries. 

Also stocked up my coolador as well. I have enough now to lay around for two weeks in my pajamas. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

My wife's district told them they won't have to make it up and they will still be paid in full. The kids were given homework.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames

My folks' local supermarket in Philly was practically out of meat.


----------



## Big Johnson

MarkJames said:


> My folks' local supermarket in Philly was practically out of meat.


I guess it’s the same here.


----------



## Big Johnson

Calidecks said:


> My wife's district told them they won't have to make it up and they will still be paid in full. The kids were given homework.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



That won’t happen here.


----------



## NJ Contractor




----------



## Big Johnson

I see Florida doesn’t have any cases, did they learn the deaths were from something else?


----------



## Deckhead

Big Johnson said:


> I see Florida doesn’t have any cases, did they learn the deaths were from something else?


Not sure where you're getting that but we just got 2 more confirmed at Sarasota Memorial. I think we're in the 40's or something.


----------



## Leo G

Because the Hopkins map say you have no cases.


----------



## Calidecks

Today 


There are no cases in Anaheim that are known to the city.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Because the Hopkins map say you have no cases.


Not sure why. We have coronavirus for everyone!

I hope I get it and get it over with so I dont have to worry about spreading it to my parents at this point


----------



## Big Johnson

Maybe not.


https://www.latimes.com/world-natio...n-korea-coronavirus-reinfection-test-positive


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

NJ Contractor said:


>




Odd how the party so concerned about “big government” and “socialism” is handing out $1,500,000,000,000 to help the poor downtrodden for-profit corporations.

Murica!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

One of the local collages told the students not to come back after spring break. They'll be doing distance learning instead.


----------



## TimNJ

My SIL said her son's private school will be closed until April 20.
Wonder if they get a refund of their tuition.


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> So I went to the grocery store and Armageddon shopped! Lol Not Because I am panicking but because everyone else in panicking and I want to have groceries.
> 
> Also stocked up my coolador as well. I have enough now to lay around for two weeks in my pajamas. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


So you shopped because you were afraid others were going to shop? Not much of a difference...

I've confidence the profit motive will continue to buy and supply food with adjustments here and there...


----------



## Tom M

As if the teachers don't have enough paid time off.....


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> So you shopped because you were afraid others were going to shop? Not much of a difference...
> 
> I've confidence the profit motive will continue to buy and supply food with adjustments here and there...




I shopped because I need things from the grocery store. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> I shopped because I need things from the grocery store.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yep... at least two weeks worth you prepper you... :jester: :laughing:

*"stocked up my coolador as well. I have enough now to lay around for two weeks in my pajamas. Lol"*​
Relax, it's mostly tongue in cheek...


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> Yep... at least two weeks worth you prepper you... :jester: :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> *"stocked up my coolador as well. I have enough now to lay around for two weeks in my pajamas. Lol"*​
> 
> 
> Relax, it's mostly tongue in cheek...




That's cigars. Which I stock by buying volume. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Cigar lounge had 2 people in it. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

I have to go shopping tomorrow. Why? Because it's my normal shopping day. Can't wait to see what doesn't await me.


----------



## Deckhead

TimNJ said:


> My SIL said her son's private school will be closed until April 20.
> Wonder if they get a refund of their tuition.


Doubtful.

I would love to get some of our tuition back but somehow I dont think so. Even though the school doesnt have the burden of cost of staying open. Its private school though so the people think everyone there is independently wealthy and doesnt want any of that money back

I wish I could just tell them to pay the maintenance guys:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

All Florida schools closed for 2 weeks.

Apparently CDC is giving this a high recommendation. Read a NYTimes article that talks about how this could drastically flatten the curve, that's a good thing at least.

Stay safe everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> That's cigars. Which I stock by buying volume.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


 Well kinda' hard to lay around for two weeks in your pajamas unless you bought two weeks of food as well...  :laughing:

Then again, I guess you could keep the GrubHub drivers employed... :w00t:

But with your wife's culinary offerings, that may have to be the back-up plan... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP

Now he REALLY did it... :thumbsup:

*
Trump declares Sunday a National Day of Prayer amid coronavirus crisis... *https://www.foxnews.com/politics/trump-sunday-national-day-of-prayer
*
"President Trump declared on Friday this upcoming Sunday a National Day of Prayer, shortly after declaring a state of emergency amid the fast-spreading coronavirus pandemic.

"We are a Country that, throughout our history, has looked to God for protection and strength in times like these....," Trump tweeted. "No matter where you may be, I encourage you to turn towards prayer in an act of faith. Together, we will easily PREVAIL!"*​


----------



## rrk

Tom M said:


> As if the teachers don't have enough paid time off.....


saw 2 teachers today both 10 yrs plus both close to 80k, they will only be working from home 1 hr per day uploading classwork to school website. No instruction at all. Will be reevaluated April 18


----------



## rrk

TimNJ said:


> My SIL said her son's private school will be closed until April 20.
> Wonder if they get a refund of their tuition.


There are colleges that are done for the year no refunds

NYU at $70k yr online courses only until late April then 1 week of class then done, no refund. Most likely no ceremony, people are flipping out.

I think Harvard is done for the year


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rrk said:


> There are colleges that are done for the year no refunds
> 
> NYU at $70k yr online courses only until late April then 1 week of class then done, no refund. Most likely no ceremony, people are flipping out.
> 
> I think Harvard is done for the year


Harvard is closed for now, that's for sure.


----------



## Irishslave

East bound and down loaded up and truckin


----------



## Irishslave

Some interesting things 

https://twitter.com/hashtag/panicbu...s-global-panic-buying-toilet-paper/index.html


----------



## Irishslave

Coronatards


----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Big Johnson

Windycity said:


> Speaking of government run healthcare why are we providing free testing kits to everybody? IMO thats a bunch of bs
> 
> 
> Do you want to get tested for coronavirus then pay for it yourself or have your insurance pay for it
> 
> Thats socialism right there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Insurance companies have agreed to cover the cost for their customers, the govt. is only paying for people who are uninsured, which is weird because I thought Obolacare got everyone insured. This has been discussed during two press conferences.


----------



## Windycity

Calidecks said:


> When this is all said and done the cure and or the vaccine will be made from a for profit private business. There's actually a race going on right now for the vaccine.
> 
> That's capitalism.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



are they using government funds to come up with a cure/vaccine? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> The speed they are doing this research at is amazing.
> 
> Didn't Trump take the reins off of medical research a few years back? That is why they are able to get it out so quick, instead of years of trials and expensive testing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Remember when Trump said it would be done in 6 months and they sternly told him it would take at least a year and a half.

If the govt was working on it a year and a half would be true. Trump lets the private market thrive and get it done on time and under budget.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Could this be the ultimate release of population control...that targets the elder or more susceptible...


It could wipe out the homeless here:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy




----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Calidecks said:


> Want a small glimpse of what socialism looks like? Look no further than your town grocery store right now. It's a madhouse.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




How ridiculously disingenuous and misinformed. 

This ...is what human emotion looks like. 

Socialism....is the $1,500,000,000,000 to keep FOR PROFIT corporations solvent. 

(But nice try. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Calidecks said:


> It’s amazing.
> 
> The same people who think the federal government is doing a terrible job at handling the Coronavirus are the same ones who want the federal government to be in charge of their healthcare.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Trump is doing a terrible job. 

I want him in control of .....nothing. 

If partisan hack idiots like him would get out of the way and let the Fauci’s of the world do their work, we would be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Caleb1989 said:


> The irony... that’s clown world for ya.
> 
> I just can’t get over the incompetence of the CDC. Almost like they want this to spread like wildfire so they can slam Trump come election time, no matter the human cost.
> 
> Our local grocery store- CA coast- was out of all pasta, even lasagna and spaghetti
> 
> but the Gatorade was essentially untouched  must be regional.
> 
> obviously TP and water were gonzo.The produce and fruit were also raided like crazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Uhhhh ....
Shall I post a timeline of Trumps responses?

How he harassed the federal agencies tasked with dealing with any pandemic into “keeping the numbers low” in order to bolster his selfish ambitions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Calidecks said:


> When this is all said and done the cure and or the vaccine will be made from a for profit private business. There's actually a race going on right now for the vaccine.
> 
> That's capitalism.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




There’s no “cure”. 

Vaccines are a low profit endeavor. 

They’ll just bribe some members of Congress to get their “profits” up. 

That’s healthcare the Murican way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caleb1989

Windycity said:


> are they using government funds to come up with a cure/vaccine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You bet. Using our taxpayer dollars to develop a vaccine/anti viral drugs. Then turn around and sell it for exorbitant amounts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

VinylHanger said:


> The speed they are doing this research at is amazing.
> 
> Didn't Trump take the reins off of medical research a few years back? That is why they are able to get it out so quick, instead of years of trials and expensive testing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk




No. 
He didn’t. 
That’s a fairy tale. 

A vaccine is still a year out. 

But Hannity said it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Caleb1989 said:


> You bet. Using our taxpayer dollars to develop a vaccine/anti viral drugs. Then turn around and sell it for exorbitant amounts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The influenza vaccine is offered for free at most big retail pharmacies and supermarkets. 

My kid gets vaccinated for everything under the sun for like $82. 

Focus your outrage on something worthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

Windycity said:


> are they using government funds to come up with a cure/vaccine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup our tax dollars subsidizing pharmaceutical companies to come up with a vaccine so they can then turn around and charge us a fortune to get it. Corporate socialism right there.

Then of course with the mad rush and all the safeguards normally in place being dropped, we will be hearing the accusations that the vaccine causes autism.

And then of course the other anti-vaxxers who won't get the vaccine because it's against their religion.


----------



## Calidecks

TimNJ said:


> Yup our tax dollars subsidizing pharmaceutical companies to come up with a vaccine so they can then turn around and charge us a fortune to get it. Corporate socialism right there.
> 
> Then of course with the mad rush and all the safeguards normally in place being dropped, we will be hearing the accusations that the vaccine causes autism.
> 
> And then of course the other anti-vaxxers who won't get the vaccine because it's against their religion.




Got a link showing the government is paying them to make the vaccine. Or is the government contracted to purchase the vaccines. That isn't the same. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

The government buys everything from the private sector. The government doesn't create anything but debt. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

The socialism part isn't the government buying from the private sector. It's the government giving out **** for free with money they've taken from the private sector by threat of prison.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Rio

Here's a good graphic on the 'flatten the curve' concept with the results of what might happen above each of the characters.


P.S. Thank goodness El Trumpster curtailed flights in from China which also brings up the point of the number of Asians and Chinese which are being snagged at the border with who knows how many not being snagged.


----------



## Irishslave

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Trump is doing a terrible job.
> 
> I want him in control of .....nothing.
> 
> If partisan hack idiots like him would get out of the way and let the Fauci’s of the world do their work, we would be fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you a communist? Not supporting our president in this time of crises? 

He's doing the best he can. Why they'll spend 2 trill if you count wall street and have negative interest rates...what more could you ask?

This Panic buying reminds me of the gun sales under Obama who was going to take them away (which never happened) 

People will believe anything if they see it on TV. Sad.


----------



## Calidecks

Thread 


https://twitter.com/adamhousley/status/1238989169562513409?s=21


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M

Calidecks said:


> The socialism part isn't the government buying from the private sector. It's the government giving out **** for free with money they've taken from the private sector by threat of prison.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You mean like the state of NJ giving me a bill for not having health care last year yet those in power are exempt.

What happens if I don't pay it


----------



## Deckhead

So what happens in places like California where there are so many heroin addicted bums living on the street? How does that work out? Do they get counted? Who ends up having to pay for it? Technically it will spread through them like wildfire wouldnt it? Then transmits to the average citizen? Seems like a time bomb in the big homeless friendly cities.

Just some questions I was thinking while reading this morning.


----------



## MarkJames

Health officials point out that anti-inflammatory drugs are known to be a risk for those with infectious illnesses because they tend to diminish the response of the body’s immune system.

The health ministry added that patients should choose paracetamol – which is known in the US by the generic name acetaminophen and commonly by the brand name Tylenol – because “it will reduce the fever without counterattacking the inflammation”.
.....

“Anti-inflammatory drugs increase the risk of complications when there is a fever or infection.”

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ory-drugs-may-aggravate-coronavirus-infection


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> :no:
> *Dem Candidate on Coronavirus... *https://dnyuz.com/2020/03/16/biden-sanders-clash-on-best-way-to-defeat-trump/
> 
> *“This is like we are being attacked,” Biden said. “In a war, you do whatever is required to do to take care of your people. Everything you would need to take care of this crisis would be free. It would be paid for by the U.S. taxpayers.”*​Get that? It's would all be _*FREE*_ except that it will be *PAID FOR* by the U.S. Taxpayers...


What he means to say is that he would steal it from you and give it free to someone else. Because that is the only thing the govt can do. They don't make money, they take it. They take it from the worker and give it to the non-worker. Why do you think socialism and communism fail. The masses finally figure out that instead of working hard and getting your money taken from you. You can not work at all and have someone else's money given to you. At the point that more than half the people figure this out is when it fails.


----------



## TimNJ

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Just like Hannity:
One week it's a fraud to bring down trump and the economy.

Next week trump has everything under control to protect it from spreading.


----------



## Deckhead

TimNJ said:


> Just like Hannity:
> One week it's a fraud to bring down trump and the economy.
> 
> Next week trump has everything under control to protect it from spreading.


:laughing:

One thing you cant argue with. Trump has broke brains on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## TimNJ

Leo G said:


> What he means to say is that he would steal it from you and give it free to someone else. Because that is the only thing the govt can do. They don't make money, they take it. They take it from the worker and give it to the non-worker. Why do you think socialism and communism fail. The masses finally figure out that instead of working hard and getting your money taken from you. You can not work at all and have someone else's money given to you. At the point that more than half the people figure this out is when it fails.



Like it or not "socialism" exists in every form of gov't.

It's either "socialism" for the select few, or socialism for the masses.

The alternative to a socialistic society is mayhem, and every man for himself.


----------



## TimNJ

Deckhead said:


> :laughing:
> 
> One thing you cant argue with. Trump has broke brains on both sides of the aisle.


Yes, he has introduced bipartisan head scratching:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Like it or not the constitution doesn't support it.


----------



## RichVT

DaVinciRemodel said:


>


I heard on the news that some people won't be able to "handle" 2 weeks of isolation.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Robie

richvt said:


> i heard on the news that some people won't be able to "handle" 2 weeks of isolation.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## rrk

Mayor of NYC wants the govt to take over large businesses 
Here we go


----------



## Big Johnson

rrk said:


> Mayor of NYC wants the govt to take over large businesses
> Here we go


So what’s changed?


----------



## Leo G

The govt had figured out they can get away with it now. I saw somewhere where they had said the govt might take over some properties and then take the deeds from them later. In other words theft.


----------



## Caleb1989

A cabin in Idaho is looking pretty good right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Plenty of leaves in the woods..... :whistling


----------



## Leo G

https://twitter.com/DilleyShow/status/1239553737015713793


----------



## NYgutterguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

TimNJ said:


> Just like Hannity:
> 
> One week it's a fraud to bring down trump and the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Next week trump has everything under control to protect it from spreading.




Both can be and are true. Your team absolutely saw this as an opportunity and still do. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis

There are two different problems, one us the overblown hysteria, which is based on a hoax, but I'd call it a deception.

The other is the technical problem on the ground to be solved. They have a handle on that.


----------



## Irishslave

hdavis said:


> There are two different problems, one us the overblown hysteria, which is based on a hoax,* but I'd call it a deception.*
> 
> The other is the technical problem on the ground to be solved. They have a handle on that.


Agree hundo P


----------



## Rio

Interesting factoid came up abut 71% rubbing alcohol vs. 91% rubbing alcohol with the factoid claiming that for certain microorganisms 71% works better because the water allows the solution to penetrate the cell wall further. Apparently the 91 % burns the cell wall which can result in the cell remaining intact and viable.


----------



## Calidecks

This is interesting


















Mike.
_______________


----------



## MarkJames

Rio said:


> Interesting factoid came up abut 71% rubbing alcohol vs. 91% rubbing alcohol with the factoid claiming that for certain microorganisms 71% works better because the water allows the solution to penetrate the cell wall further. Apparently the 91 % burns the cell wall which can result in the cell remaining intact and viable.


The big takeaway is that some water is needed, which is true. 

When folks make their own DIY hand sanitizer, they should use the more concentrated one as the ingredient..because it gets diluted when mixed with aloe gel, glycerin and other stuff.


----------



## MarkJames

_Two weeks ago, keeping at a distance from other Americans was merely a suggestion. Now, after US coronavirus cases jumped by more than 3,000 over six days, at least a dozen city and state leaders have turned those suggestions into orders.

Public health officials say the US has reached a tipping point -- warning that if residents don't take the call to action seriously, the country may be faced with a scenario similar to the one facing Italy. The European country went on total lockdown last week and has been hit harder than any other country in the region, with at least 24,747 cases of coronavirus and 1,809 deaths.

"We have the same number of cases that Italy had two weeks ago. We have a choice to make," US Surgeon General Dr. Jerome Adams said. "Do we want to really lean into social distancing and mitigation strategies and flatten the curve or do we just want to keep going on with business as usual and end up being Italy?"_

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/17/health/us-coronavirus-updates-tuesday/index.html


----------



## MarkJames

Goldman-Sachs prognostication on COVID-19 impact:

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/h...-told-1500-clients-its-sunday-conference-call


----------



## TimNJ

Calidecks said:


> This is interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________





But, but,

It's a plot by the democrats to wreck the economy and bring trump down.
It's a hoax.
It's just the "flu".


That info has been out there for the past couple months.
That is what raised the alarm bells.

Cases in NJ basically doubled overnight.
Increase in cases will sort of work along the lines of compounding interest. I wonder if schools even teach that anymore.


----------



## rrk

Counties in NJ are now beginning to ban all construction activities


----------



## NYCB

Rio said:


> Interesting factoid came up abut 71% rubbing alcohol vs. 91% rubbing alcohol with the factoid claiming that for certain microorganisms 71% works better because the water allows the solution to penetrate the cell wall further. Apparently the 91 % burns the cell wall which can result in the cell remaining intact and viable.


You can very easily make 91% into 70%.

Take 30% of the total volume of 91% you have, measure out that much clean water, and add it. Now you have a 70% solution.

So if you have 1000ml of 91%, you add exactly 300ml of clean water, to end with 1300ml of 70%.

https://www.physiologyweb.com/calculators/dilution_calculator_molarity_percent.html


----------



## Big Johnson

How concentrated is a gallon of denatured alcohol from the hardware store?


https://www.menards.com/main/paint/...red-alcohol-thinner/834g1/p-1444444212510.htm


----------



## NYCB

Big Johnson said:


> How concentrated is a gallon of denatured alcohol from the hardware store?
> 
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/paint/...red-alcohol-thinner/834g1/p-1444444212510.htm


It's probably close to 100% alcohol the MSDS sheet only lists two ingredients, ethyl alcohol and methanol, but doesn't give specifics on percentages, just 30-60% of either.


----------



## deckman22

Calidecks said:


> This is interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Sounds like he's bought that it started in the market and it is not a bioweapon. Most are saying it is a bioweapon.


----------



## Leo G

H1N1 AKA Swine flue was the same type of flu, jumped from animal to human.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

deckman22 said:


> Sounds like he's bought that it started in the market and it is not a bioweapon. Most are saying it is a bioweapon.


The bioweapon could easily been given to the wild life around there knowing those 3 rd worlders will eat anything:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

TimNJ said:


> But, but,
> 
> It's a plot by the democrats to wreck the economy and bring trump down.
> It's a hoax.
> It's just the "flu".
> 
> 
> That info has been out there for the past couple months.
> That is what raised the alarm bells.
> 
> Cases in NJ basically doubled overnight.
> Increase in cases will sort of work along the lines of compounding interest. I wonder if schools even teach that anymore.



The hype was absolutely geared to create as much harm as possible to Trump. Only an idiot in denial would think otherwise. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

So they just asked all construction companies to donate all their N95 masks to hospitals.

Uh huh.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> So they just asked all construction companies to donate all their N95 masks to hospitals.
> 
> Uh huh.


I have a box of 50 , but I'm doing drywall patching, so no.


----------



## Leo G

You buy them because you need them. I understand their thinking. But at best they can buy them off the contractors. What's this donate stuff.


----------



## VinylHanger

So... Are they going to waive the OSHA fines when employees aren't wearing them while doing work that requires it?



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

VinylHanger said:


> So... Are they going to waive the OSHA fines when employees aren't wearing them while doing work that requires it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



Lolz


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> So... Are they going to waive the OSHA fines when employees aren't wearing them while doing work that requires it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Of course not. That's why they said to do it. :whistling


----------



## hdavis

X2.


----------



## Tom M

Leo G said:


> The CDC is about protecting life. They'd want to shut the country down for the flu every year if they could. This whole thing was overblown from the beginning because China gave out no or false information. According to them they were dropping like flies and this was a killer virus.


Its not only opportunistic for the Democrats to say Trump could have done more sooner but its opportunistic for the Chinese whom gave in and made a 1st phase trade deal in January they would have rather not.

Cyber hacking has been reported off the charts as well to further escalate financial loss on our part.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> Anyone on here know anyone with the virus? I don't know a single person who got it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________





Windycity said:


> One of my coworkers sister-in-law has it


So is that someone you know?


----------



## Calidecks

I think we've all heard of someone getting it. :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So is that someone you know?




My coworker is a friend of mine and he is related to her, do I know her directly ....no






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ Contractor

I don't know anyone who has it nor do I know anyone who knows anyone who has it. 

If this is what they say it is we should see 100's of thousands within weeks.


----------



## Tom M

Big Johnson said:


> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/coronavirus-patient-catches-bug-second-21707474


I was thinking symptoms mimic the regular flu so its easily to mis.

I said early I had what could of been it myself in early Feb and thought I was in the clear but heard some female Dr today say she got it back after getting it once...wtfk


----------



## Tom M

NJ Contractor said:


> I don't know anyone who has it nor do I know anyone who knows anyone who has it.
> 
> If this is what they say it is we should see 100's of thousands within weeks.


The capabilities of a determined media and political stunt can be extremely deceiving. I hope none of us directly know of a case and we can just remain cynical


----------



## Irishslave

Windycity said:


> One of my coworkers sister-in-law has it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tested and confirmed? Chicago has 160 cases 1 death...allegedly 

Chicago population 2.7 million.....yeah those are epidemic numbers


----------



## Irishslave

Tom M said:


> The capabilities of a determined media and political stunt can be extremely deceiving. I hope none of us directly know of a case and we can just remain cynical


Trust me as soon as they get whatever it is they want out of this...it'll be over


----------



## Windycity

Irishslave said:


> Tested and confirmed? Chicago has 160 cases 1 death...allegedly
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago population 2.7 million.....yeah those are epidemic numbers




Yes tested and confirmed....she works for CPS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

Windycity said:


> Yes tested and confirmed....she works for CPS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great so she infects all the wayward, forlorn foster children then?


----------



## NJ Contractor

Don't worry soon there will be a global mandatory vaccine...


----------



## Irishslave

NJ Contractor said:


> Don't worry soon there will be a global mandatory vaccine...


Which will contain a micro programmable RFID. Anyone who refuses gets sent to the "camp" 

I've heard that theory


----------



## Calidecks

Pure gold










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

More gold










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> More gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Not?


----------



## Irishslave

Once Again.....As soon as they get whatever it is they want out of this it will be over 

Think of examples from the past ....you'll get the idea


----------



## mrcat

Calidecks said:


> Anyone on here know anyone with the virus? I don't know a single person who got it.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I don't know anyone with the virus, nor does anyone I've talked to in this country the last few days.

My wife was talking to my cousin who lives in Switzerland yesterday over facebook, 
she (my cousin) is good friends with two people who have it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Irishslave said:


> Not?













Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

You are all going to die if you don't do what your government tells you to do. Now be a good little beeotch and get used to us controlling everything in the name of health and well being


----------



## cdkyle

From a local forum:

Interestingly, yesterday I remembered a conversation we had with my stepdaughter's pediatrician during the last week of February. We were getting her re-tested for the flu because she was exhibiting flu like symptoms but had initially tested negative for it. She tested positive for it that day, but her pediatrician made the comment that over the last few weeks they had seen a bunch of kids who were exhibiting flu-like symptoms but repeatedly tested negative for it. A few weeks prior she had a fever for a day or two but was negative for flu and strep. A few weeks before that I had an odd cold with a cough that I couldn't shake for over a month and so did my parents who had a fever for several days but tested negative for the flu and by their own admission had the worst cough they could remember. That all may or may not be related to this, but it certainly makes you wonder if the virus has been circulating here for much longer than we realize.


----------



## Big Johnson

Calidecks said:


> More gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Did your wife go up to school and take all her kids stashes?


----------



## Irishslave

A virus that has thus far killed just over 5,000 worldwide and less than 100 in the United States? By contrast, tuberculosis, an old disease not much discussed these days, killed nearly 1.6 million people in 2017. Where’s the panic over this?


----------



## Calidecks

Big Johnson said:


> Did your wife go up to school and take all her kids stashes?



My wife buys that for her classroom. Yes she brought it home. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

Here you go .....Planned. 

*Take a look at the date on this job posting at the CDC* 

https://jobs.cdc.gov/job/dallas/public-health-advisor-quarantine-program/250/14136286


----------



## VinylHanger

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why bring the Circle Jerks into this:blink:


No sh!t, what did they ever do to your cheerios.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

https://www.thegatewa%ypundit.com/2...705-infected-out-of-3711-passengers-and-crew/

So 3711 people on a cruise ship, ie: closed environment. Likely age group 50+ because it is during school season. 705 people come down with the flu and 7 people die from it.

So with direct numbers .99% died from the flu. This is basically under worst case scenario. Closed conditions, unknown disease, elderly patients. Realistically it is .18% because of the population of the ship because of how closed the situation is.


----------



## deckman22

cdkyle said:


> From a local forum:
> 
> Interestingly, yesterday I remembered a conversation we had with my stepdaughter's pediatrician during the last week of February. We were getting her re-tested for the flu because she was exhibiting flu like symptoms but had initially tested negative for it. She tested positive for it that day, but her pediatrician made the comment that over the last few weeks they had seen a bunch of kids who were exhibiting flu-like symptoms but repeatedly tested negative for it. A few weeks prior she had a fever for a day or two but was negative for flu and strep. A few weeks before that I had an odd cold with a cough that I couldn't shake for over a month and so did my parents who had a fever for several days but tested negative for the flu and by their own admission had the worst cough they could remember. That all may or may not be related to this, but it certainly makes you wonder if the virus has been circulating here for much longer than we realize.


Funny you say that. My Son in law said he thought he had it a couple of months ago too.


----------



## Leo G

My son gave me an illness, but I had a drippy nose and a wet cough so I doubt it was either. The flu to me is puking. If you don't you don't have the flu.


----------



## Irishslave

Nearly everybody had some kind of crud this winter....very damp here and cold for an extended period....plus no sunshine dammit


----------



## overanalyze

Irishslave said:


> Once Again.....As soon as they get whatever it is they want out of this it will be over
> 
> 
> 
> Think of examples from the past ....you'll get the idea


This is like the precursor to the Patriot Act times 1000!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

overanalyze said:


> This is like the precursor to the Patriot Act times 1000!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Yep. That's what should alarm people not the virus. If you're internet savvy at all you can pick the narrative apart in 5 minutes. Heck common sense alone should do it.


----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> My son gave me an illness, but I had a drippy nose and a wet cough so I doubt it was either. The flu to me is puking. If you don't you don't have the flu.


That’s Norovirus not the flu. I remember calling it the stomach flu as a kid though.


----------



## Irishslave

Now it gets stupid..................................

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/n...help-fight-coronavirus/ar-BB119YVS?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## hdavis

Rumor is first case in Brunswick. Community spread, apparently. Don't know if it's confirmed, don't know who it us. I heard the police went around to bars and restaurants and told them they had to close by 8PM. 

Everything was closed when I drove through around 9.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Calidecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Robert Smith had dropped as much acid as any one,, he should be good:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

DWB,

A neighbor is heading your way in about a month. Black Diamond Maui I think. I recall your wife is employed by a resort, this happen to be the one?

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder

200 cases in are province. Might be shutting it down.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

tjbnwi said:


> DWB,
> 
> A neighbor is heading your way in about a month. Black Diamond Maui I think. I recall your wife is employed by a resort, this happen to be the one?
> 
> Tom


No, that one is on the Kaanapali coast on Maui I think in a resort area. Wifey does work in a big hotel in Waikiki but works for the company that builds and sells the time shares.
I'll also add to that when on Maui the Hilton Grand Wailea is super nice!
https://waldorfastoria3.hilton.com/...a-a-waldorf-astoria-resort-JHMGWWA/index.html


----------



## MarkJames

China's not out of the woods yet. Wait until they lift their quarantine rules and other restrictions, etc. (if they ever do)

Most of you are still missing the point that it's more contagious and deadly, proportionately, than the flu. 

Regardless, thank you all for doing your part to "flatten the curve". It matters a lot.

Give this a listen, (even though one of the contributors is on a bad connection. 

NPR's On Point, 3/17/2020 show. The current state of affairs in China is particularly of interest.

https://dcs.megaphone.fm/BUR5624838330.mp3?key=97031cc7eef39cf8fe36ee5f405d94e3


----------



## hdavis

I don't even care. Technically I'm old enough to be in an at risk group. Don't care. I'm doing my part by doing what I always do. I'd take the GF out for dinner somewhere, but there isn't a place we like .


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> Prove to me this CV thing isn't 100% fake. CNN claims like 100 dead now in the USA.
> 
> Of course everyday it goes up. Never stagnant for a day or two...always up....BS.
> 
> Show me some death certificates. You don't have show the names that's invasion of privacy. Just the certificate # and the ICD code


Have you been watching what's happening in Italy?

Old folk are dropping like flies.


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> A virus that has thus far killed just over 5,000 worldwide and less than 100 in the United States? By contrast, tuberculosis, an old disease not much discussed these days, killed nearly 1.6 million people in 2017. Where’s the panic over this?


You never see history while you are standing in it.

Hopefully you end up being right, but there is a reason governments all over the world are tanking themselves, this thing has them scared.

Currently we are only a few weeks behind Italy as far as case load goes, and anecdotally a doctor I know in NY has said that he is seeing quite a few people come into his hospital with it, and although ventilator requirements are high, they are luckily not as high (yet) as they were anticipating.


----------



## Big Johnson

Irishslave said:


> Now it gets stupid..................................
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/n...help-fight-coronavirus/ar-BB119YVS?li=BBnb7Kz


“Florida”


----------



## Leo G

MarkJames said:


> China's not out of the woods yet. Wait until they lift their quarantine rules and other restrictions, etc. (if they ever do)
> 
> Most of you are still missing the point that it's more contagious and deadly, proportionately, than the flu.
> 
> Regardless, thank you all for doing your part to "flatten the curve". It matters a lot.
> 
> Give this a listen, (even though one of the contributors is on a bad connection.
> 
> NPR's On Point, 3/17/2020 show. The current state of affairs in China is particularly of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> https://dcs.megaphone.fm/BUR5624838330.mp3?key=97031cc7eef39cf8fe36ee5f405d94e3


There is no proof that it is more deadly than the normal flu. There has been no real testing to confirm the actual cases vs deaths. All we have are confirmed cases vs deaths, a far cry from reality.

Right now there are 68 confirmed cases in CT and my front page says there are likely 6000 cases in the state. We have no deaths so far. That's a factor of 100. So that would mean the 3% rate is really .03%.

In the end this will be an embarrassment to the world at how much they overreacted.


----------



## Rio

It's a 'damned if you do and damned if you don't' situation. If nothing was done and it spread like wildfire the public would demand that heads roll. If nothing serious happens the same people are going to crow 'See, there was no reason to be concerned!'


What I do find ludicrous is the allegation that there are no cases, in effect that the whole situation is a government conspiracy to lead us into chattel slavery. If one really believes that then one has to believe that the Congress, the president, the courts, and the medical profession is all in cahoots in the nefarious scheme.


----------



## Tom M

Rio said:


> It's a 'damned if you do and damned if you don't' situation. If nothing was done and it spread like wildfire the public would demand that heads roll. If nothing serious happens the same people are going to crow 'See, there was no reason to be concerned!'
> 
> 
> What I do find ludicrous is the allegation that there are no cases, in effect that the whole situation is a government conspiracy to lead us into chattel slavery. If one really believes that then one has to believe that the Congress, the president, the courts, and the medical profession is all in cahoots in the nefarious scheme.


Not that it's fake but opportunistic for agenda's


----------



## MarkJames

Tom M said:


> Not that it's fake but opportunistic for agenda's


There's always that. The money and the power grabs, too.


----------



## Rio

Check this out, this is from the surgeon general.
"_People, we are where Italy was two weeks ago in terms of our numbers," Adams said. "And we have a choice to make as a nation. Do we want to go the direction of South Korea, and really be aggressive and lower our mortality rates or do we want to go the direction of Italy._"


In three weeks, Italy went from some 76 confirmed cases of coronavirus to more than 27,000, including a death toll that has topped 2,150 as of Tuesday.


----------



## rrk

Tom M said:


> Not that it's fake but opportunistic for agenda's


That is why all the other stuff added onto to the bill should be questioned, but very quickly. Pelosi added abortion funding to it.

I should be just about the virus and noting else.


----------



## NYCB

Leo G said:


> There is no proof that it is more deadly than the normal flu. There has been no real testing to confirm the actual cases vs deaths. All we have are confirmed cases vs deaths, a far cry from reality.
> 
> Right now there are 68 confirmed cases in CT and my front page says there are likely 6000 cases in the state. We have no deaths so far. That's a factor of 100. So that would mean the 3% rate is really .03%.
> 
> In the end this will be an embarrassment to the world at how much they overreacted.


South Korea probably has the most accurate numbers right now.

They've been testing en masse, or at least far more than any other region.

They've seen CFR around 0.7%, which is much higher than a normal flu year, but much lower than that 3% number that is getting tossed around, which is obviously skewed by testing protocols.


The big question is infection rate, and what percentage of those infected will need ICU care or just general hospitalization.


It could very easily overwhelm the healthcare system, and then critical patients that might have made it will die at higher rates because of triage.


Using a 30% infection rate, and a 0.7% CFR, that comes out to 687,000 dead in the US.....that's a staggering number.


----------



## Leo G

Rio said:


> It's a 'damned if you do and damned if you don't' situation. If nothing was done and it spread like wildfire the public would demand that heads roll. If nothing serious happens the same people are going to crow 'See, there was no reason to be concerned!'
> 
> 
> What I do find ludicrous is the allegation that there are no cases, in effect that the whole situation is a government conspiracy to lead us into chattel slavery. If one really believes that then one has to believe that the Congress, the president, the courts, and the medical profession is all in cahoots in the nefarious scheme.


Only if the death toll was outrageous. And by that I mean 3x more than the normal flu. But they would have hyped it up no matter what. If it was equal to the flu it would have been catastrophic.


----------



## Leo G

Tom M said:


> Not that it's fake but opportunistic for agenda's





MarkJames said:


> There's always that. The money and the power grabs, too.


Like the dimms loading up the coronavirus bill with pork. I'm sure the repubs did it too. But there were a few doozies in there by the dimms like 1 billion for abortion and overturning a long standing law. Trump needs to call them out. Going live on a special announcement to explain that he can't sign this bill because all of the other pork in it. And blame pelosi directly and tell her to redo it with a clean bill for things only needed for the emergency directly.


----------



## Leo G

Rio said:


> Check this out, this is from the surgeon general.
> "_People, we are where Italy was two weeks ago in terms of our numbers," Adams said. "And we have a choice to make as a nation. Do we want to go the direction of South Korea, and really be aggressive and lower our mortality rates or do we want to go the direction of Italy._"
> 
> 
> In three weeks, Italy went from some 76 confirmed cases of coronavirus to more than 27,000, including a death toll that has topped 2,150 as of Tuesday.


Testing raises the number of confirmed cases. So as soon as they started testing of course the numbers skyrocketed. The death tolls are mostly the old, not saying that makes it alright. But they are the least able to fight off any kind of sickness. If they got the normal flu it might have been to much for them also.


----------



## Leo G

NYCB said:


> South Korea probably has the most accurate numbers right now.
> 
> They've been testing en masse, or at least far more than any other region.
> 
> They've seen CFR around 0.7%, which is much higher than a normal flu year, but much lower than that 3% number that is getting tossed around, which is obviously skewed by testing protocols.
> 
> 
> The big question is infection rate, and what percentage of those infected will need ICU care or just general hospitalization.
> 
> 
> It could very easily overwhelm the healthcare system, and then critical patients that might have made it will die at higher rates because of triage.
> 
> 
> Using a 30% infection rate, and a 0.7% CFR, that comes out to 687,000 dead in the US.....that's a staggering number.


The numbers are likely lower because there are probably more cases out there than they official numbers show. It's still probably higher than the flu but it also affects a different part of the population, mostly the elderly. The flu kills across the spectrum.


----------



## NYCB

Leo G said:


> The numbers are likely lower because there are probably more cases out there than they official numbers show. It's still probably higher than the flu but it also affects a different part of the population, mostly the elderly. The flu kills across the spectrum.


There are plenty of stories of people under 50 also requiring time in the ICU already.

It's not just harder on old people, it's harder on everyone and old people stand the least chance of fighting it off.

We are still very early into it, it will be a year or more before we actually have actual numbers that are reliable, but there's no question this has the potential to turn into a really big deal, especially when it starts to flatten out, people get comfortable again, and then the second wave sweeps through.

Taiwan seems to have done it right, almost as soon as there was information about the spread in China they shut down travel and started testing and isolating.

50 cases and 1 death, and one man was fined 10 grand for entering the country with symptoms and not immediately reporting them, meanwhile we (and many other countries) kept borders open and did almost no early testing, now it's here and it's all over place and we can only hope it doesn't turn into a health crisis.


----------



## Youngin'

Just announced Canada and the US will close the border to non essential personnel. Trade will not be affected.

BBC News - US-Canada border to close amid virus crisis
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51949243


----------



## Golden view

I don't understand the comparisons to the flu. This is in _addition _to the flu. What if it was income tax. "There's a new additional tax, but it's no big deal because it's only half as much as your regular tax."


----------



## hdavis

Someone convince me death rate is the right thing to try to manage. I'm not convinced at all. Few people live their life according to probability of dying doing some activity, they're too busy with leading a satisfying life.


----------



## hdavis

Golden view said:


> I don't understand the comparisons to the flu. This is in _addition _to the flu. What if it was income tax. "There's a new additional tax, but it's no big deal because it's only half as much as your regular tax."


Rough calibration, since people can't point to last year's covid19 outbreak.


----------



## MarkJames

hdavis said:


> Someone convince me death rate is the right thing to try to manage. I'm not convinced at all. Few people live their life according to probability of dying doing some activity, they're too busy with leading a satisfying life.


They're actually trying to manage infection rate.


----------



## Golden view

hdavis said:


> Rough calibration, since people can't point to last year's covid19 outbreak.


So it's a new additional tax, but the amount will be a surprise. And possibly perpetual.


----------



## Irishslave

Rio said:


> Check this out, this is from the surgeon general.
> "_People, we are where Italy was two weeks ago in terms of our numbers," Adams said. "And we have a choice to make as a nation. Do we want to go the direction of South Korea, and really be aggressive and lower our mortality rates or do we want to go the direction of Italy._"
> 
> 
> In three weeks, Italy went from some 76 confirmed cases of coronavirus to more than 27,000, including a death toll that has topped 2,150 as of Tuesday.


And Italy just so happened to have 27,000 test kits on stand by for what amounts to a new strain of virus.....sure


----------



## Irishslave

Got to have a "hot spot" on the globe for the propaganda to fly. Italy was the pick. In reality it's probably tuberculosis from all the foreign migrants


----------



## hdavis

MarkJames said:


> They're actually trying to manage infection rate.


That isn't what the health people said, they said they were trying to minimize deaths. To do that, they have to try to keep the hospitals from getting overwhelmed as well as minimize infections.

Minimizing infections is part of the strategy, not the goal.


----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave

German doctor calls horse hooey


----------



## hdavis

There are actually a bunch of good things coming out if this:

More responsive FDA approval process for emergency use

Test developers get some high pressure test development experience, they'll learn a lot from this

Novel treatment and vaccine development and expedited approval process

It's now a far cry from when the CDC had a screwed up test and wouldn't let the FDA's test expert in the building to help.

We're behind on testing simply due to the CDC developing a screwed up test to begin with. Maybe someone needs to understand what in the CDC management/culture caused it and change management / culture.


----------



## Leo G

Italian Health Ministry Confirms ONLY TWELVE Coronavirus Fatalities Did Not Have Other Serious Health Complications



> 50% of those who died from coronavirus had THREE DIFFERENT SERIOUS HEALTH CONDITIONS and the average per person had 2.7 serious health conditions.
> 
> Only 12 coronavirus fatalities had NO previous health concerns before coming down with the coronavirus.


----------



## Irishslave

Using the Coronavirus as a flimsy pretext to destroy free enterprise, restrict movement and assembly, and put everyone on the dole.

Sounds like communism to me


----------



## KAP

Irishslave said:


> Using the Coronavirus as a flimsy pretext to destroy free enterprise, restrict movement and assembly, and put everyone on the dole.
> 
> Sounds like communism to me


You're hearing all sorts of rumors amongst things like this... and the sad thing is, people seem more than willing to go along with it instead of pushing back... similar to phone, email internet surveillance, car computers, listening devices, etc.

But then again, they have people CONVINCED they need to fight others in stores to get TP, when the trucks keep bringing more and the most they'd be without is a couple of days if they didn't buy a pack out of the LAST shipment... :no:


As to numbers, they are similarly all over the place, but the main number that matters is the end number...


----------



## Leo G

I saw an article that TP was an on demand made product. So the demand has been pretty constant for years and that's how they've produced it. Now that the demand it up they've pumped up production to counter the shortages. Same with trucking it in.

We don't have a TP shortage, we have a TP backlog.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> I saw an article that TP was an on demand made product. So the demand has been pretty constant for years and that's how they've produced it. Now that the demand it up they've pumped up production to counter the shortages. Same with trucking it in.
> 
> We don't have a TP shortage, we have a TP backlog.


Ugh... sucks watching people being manipulated... makes it easier to distract away from the important things they're really going to give up in all this... 

*No need to hoard: There’s plenty of food in the system... *https://www.politico.com/news/2020/03/18/food-supply-coronavirus-135481

*"Don’t be fooled by the barren grocery store shelves: There’s plenty more food on the way.*

*Meat, dairy and produce groups as well as federal regulators say the U.S. has an ample amount of products in cold storage to handle the unexpected demand for food and household products from Americans."*​

But *"never let a crisis go to waste"*... Rahm Emanuel


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> I saw an article that TP was an on demand made product. So the demand has been pretty constant for years and that's how they've produced it. Now that the demand it up they've pumped up production to counter the shortages. Same with trucking it in.
> 
> We don't have a TP shortage, we have a TP backlog.


That is correct also known as an "in time" product, companied today do not want to store products and tie up money. They also have to insure products in storage.


----------



## hdavis

Maine is banning groups of more than 10, except for work.

No sitting inside at restaurants or bars.


----------



## cedarboarder

Irishslave said:


> Using the Coronavirus as a flimsy pretext to destroy free enterprise, restrict movement and assembly, and put everyone on the dole.
> 
> Sounds like communism to me


Shouldn be on the Alex Jones forums 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

hdavis said:


> Maine is banning groups of more than 10, except for work.
> 
> No sitting inside at restaurants or bars.


Tell them you are protesting the govt. That's a constitutional right. It can only be squashed if there is Martial Law.

So if you are working safety be damned. Non linear illogical panic thinking.


----------



## Irishslave

cedarboarder said:


> Shouldn be on the Alex Jones forums
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Trust your government....They're here to help and of course the press has no reason to lie to you. 

BTW I don't listen to Jones. Jones is a controlled op...as in controlled opposition. "Control" being the operative word...like "programming"


----------



## Leo G

De Blasio Says "Military Assistance Needed" To Combat NYC Outbreak

So this idiot wants to sick the military onto the public. Looks like he want a true martial law lockdown. I say we build a wall around them and fill it in with concrete.

Is this the same guy who let people throw water on cops and refused to let the cops react?


----------



## MarkJames

It won't be long before someone here does know someone with COVID-19. or gets it themselves. They'll probably say "not surprising..probably always was here...we're just seeing it now because we're finally testing."


----------



## Irishslave

Leo G said:


> De Blasio Says "Military Assistance Needed" To Combat NYC Outbreak
> 
> So this idiot wants to sick the military onto the public. Looks like he want a true martial law lockdown. I say we build a wall around them and fill it in with concrete.
> 
> Is this the same guy who let people throw water on cops and refused to let the cops react?


These mayors are getting ballsy. New Orleans Mayor wants to stop gun and liquor sales. 

https://needtoknow.news/2020/03/new...virus-second-amendment-group-threatens-to-sue


----------



## MarkJames

Pass a new law. All criminals should maintain a safe distance of 6' or more during any criminal endeavors.


----------



## Irishslave

Italy BS called out.............................................

https://needtoknow.news/2020/03/cor...ority-of-deaths-are-linked-to-other-illnesses


----------



## deckman22

Leo G said:


> My son gave me an illness, but I had a drippy nose and a wet cough so I doubt it was either. The flu to me is puking. If you don't you don't have the flu.



I thought SNL was full of it when he said he had it, I kept that to myself tho, ha. 

I caught some kind crud, same as you, drippy nose and cough. It was short live tho, I loaded up on vitamin C (mega amount) and that killed it within a couple of days.


----------



## Calidecks

I can't puke so there's that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

I did the same, but the wet cough has persisted. Not like it was, but I'm not 100%, and it's been a while.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> I did the same, but the wet cough has persisted. Not like it was, but I'm not 100%, and it's been a while.


Make sure your boss doesn't get it... I hear he's a... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## deckman22

Irishslave said:


> These mayors are getting ballsy. New Orleans Mayor wants to stop gun and liquor sales.
> 
> https://needtoknow.news/2020/03/new...virus-second-amendment-group-threatens-to-sue


I am not liking all the government over reach all in the name of this virus. 

Since when does a mayor have the power over 2nd amendment rights?


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> Make sure your boss doesn't get it... I hear he's a... :whistling :laughing:


Well if he got it maybe he wouldn't yell at me so much :jester:


----------



## Leo G

deckman22 said:


> I am not liking all the government over reach all in the name of this virus.
> 
> Since when does a mayor have the power over 2nd amendment rights?


12 people have died in CA and now they are talking about martial law.

How many people die in CA each day for other things?

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...12-coronavirus-deaths-confirmed-in-the-state/


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> Italy BS called out.............................................
> 
> https://needtoknow.news/2020/03/cor...ority-of-deaths-are-linked-to-other-illnesses


I'm not sure how that disproves anything.

Want a big pre-existing risk factor? Obesity puts nearly half the US population at risk right out of the gate.

That fact that this thing seems to kill people with commodities rather easily should be alarming the population a bit.


----------



## NYCB

Leo G said:


> My son gave me an illness, but I had a drippy nose and a wet cough so I doubt it was either. The flu to me is puking. If you don't you don't have the flu.


The flu is a respiratory illness, very few people have vomiting issues with it, and when they do it usually from coughing too hard.

A stomach bug is not the flu.


----------



## Warren

Irishslave said:


> Italy BS called out.............................................
> 
> https://needtoknow.news/2020/03/cor...ority-of-deaths-are-linked-to-other-illnesses


Now there is an author we can trust.


----------



## NYCB

Warren said:


> Now there is an author we can trust.


You know it's legit when you see antivax articles on the main page.


----------



## cedarboarder

NYCB said:


> You know it's legit when you see antivax articles on the main page.


lol yeah. prrretty, prrretty, prrretty, prrrretty, legit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

OK Corona tards ............once again 

*Using the Coronavirus as a flimsy pretext to destroy free enterprise, restrict movement and assembly, and put everyone on the dole.

Sounds like communism to me* 

They are already discussing sending out free money....so you tell me 


Trust your government


----------



## cedarboarder

Irishslave said:


> Italy BS called out.............................................
> 
> https://needtoknow.news/2020/03/cor...ority-of-deaths-are-linked-to-other-illnesses


Jon Rappoport is a Contributor to Alex Jones show ya goof. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB

Leo G said:


> Old people smoking hookahs.


They showed a bunch of people kissing holy shrines too.....lack of basic education will get you every time.


----------



## Leo G

There was an article a while back saying mooslims were licking some shrine just to prove alah would not let them be harmed. 7th century education.


----------



## Big Johnson

Tom M said:


> What is the point of drive thru testing
> 
> Dumb over reaction. I could aquire the virus ten minutes after going thru the test.


It’s for people who think they’re infected and to minimize contact with others. Contrary to what the democrat media wants you to believe, 350,000,000 people aren’t supposed to be getting tested.


----------



## NJ Contractor

The pandemic is fear...


----------



## Tom M

That's my point better served entering the grocery store or hospital


----------



## Warren

Tom M said:


> That's my point better served entering the grocery store or hospital


Hospitals here have been doing that for a week. I also wondered about the grocery stores. Would probably provoke more fear, but at some point I bet it will happen.


----------



## Tom M

Warren said:


> Hospitals here have been doing that for a week. I also wondered about the grocery stores. Would probably provoke more fear, but at some point I bet it will happen.


No common sense with some administrators. I why waste billions and constantly attack in the media.

I drive thru and test clean, then go to the grocery store where ten people picked up boxes and put them back, handled money and shopping carts. Wtf


----------



## VinylHanger

rrk said:


> they are closing some banks here, that will instill even more panic
> Older people do not use atms or do online banking, on monday there were people taking out lots of cash


That would suck. Especially if they put a hold on all checks for 3 to 4 days like they do here.

Deposit a 900 buck check in the ATM can only get 200 out, and the rest isn't available for 3 or 4 days.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/y...hospitalizations-in-us/ar-BB11nGEB?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## NYgutterguy

35,000 religious people live in a 1 square mile radius on the other side of my town. They’re not known for following rules or for personal hygiene. 

Hopefully this isn’t true. Spreading all over fb, but not confirmed. They had a measles outbreak in one of their communities last year. 





Update. County exec just confirmed 9 out of 14 tested were positive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/y...hospitalizations-in-us/ar-BB11nGEB?li=BBnb7Kz


Can't fix stupid


----------



## Robie

Who knows how long this will last.

Some of the symptoms of this virus are...a fever and shortness of breath.

If anyone wants to be a little more prepared than most, there is an inexpensive oxygen and heart rate monitor available (the kind doctors use) that clips over you finger. Amazon has them. I bought one when my Mom was sick.
They show what your oxygen absorption rate is, along with your heart rate. Handy little gadget even if you aren't sick....$30 +-

Also...get a digital thermometer. 

Like one member posted...the hospitals don't want to see you unless you are pretty sure you have the virus.


----------



## Tom M

Google speak seems down and jumbled.......
So I don't use a debit card but Saturday my branch strongly encouraged me to get one because they will be running ghost staff and I need machine banking.

It takes a week to come


----------



## Leo G

We're all gonna die.


----------



## Robie

One day.


----------



## rrk

They are not closing all branches just some and it will increase 
Law states that they can’t close all branches of 1 bank
You may have to drive 100 miles to the open branch


----------



## deckman22

rrk said:


> they are closing some banks here, that will instill even more panic
> Older people do not use atms or do online banking, on monday there were people taking out lots of cash


I fully expect to see bank runs before this ends. Kinda like the Texas scratch off game, Break the Bank, ha. People will try and draw out as much cash as possible, loans will go bad, ect.


----------



## NYCB

Leo G said:


> We're all gonna die.


I would prefer it was later rather than sooner though.


----------



## Leo G

When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car


----------



## Irishslave

The goal is to get all you lemmings "chipped". A digital health record (among other things) 

Who has/had the virus. Who has been vaccinated. Where you are. Your money and financial tranactions.....the full monty of personal information. All in the name of safety.

Most if not all will welcome this draconian change


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYCB said:


> You don't carry credit cards?
> 
> Your passport also has one, but most people don't walk around with that every day.


No CC in my wallet. I pay cash. If I loose my wallet I only have to replace my cash and DL.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

KAP said:


> Just be sure to wear your copper suit... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Copper Destroys Viruses and Bacteria. Why Isn’t It Everywhere?*_
> 
> It could destroy norovirus, MRSA, virulent strains of E. coli, and coronaviruses—including the novel strain currently causing the COVID-19 pandemic..._ https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...y-isnt-it-everywhere?utm_source=pocket-newtab​


I've got about 700 lbs of copper power supply cable in my shed...hmmmm


----------



## NYCB

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No CC in my wallet. I pay cash. If I loose my wallet I only have to replace my cash and DL.


You would be an outlier then.

That's also far more dangerous, if you lose a couple grand of cash, it's gone.

If you lose your CC you are protected from fraud by the issuer. Report it lost or stolen and get a new one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYCB said:


> You would be an outlier then.
> 
> That's also far more dangerous, if you lose a couple grand of cash, it's gone.
> 
> If you lose your CC you are protected from fraud by the issuer. Report it lost or stolen and get a new one.


Gee, that's never happened.
Some people will return your stuff.


----------



## Windycity

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No CC in my wallet. I pay cash. If I loose my wallet I only have to replace my cash and DL.




Do you use Cash for all your business expenses as well? , I’m not a big credit card guy either but everything I buy for the business goes right on my business credit card and gets paid off every month

I couldn’t even imagine paying cash for gas, such a pain since you can’t fill up unless you overpay then have to go in to get your change after its full

I find it so much easier keeping personal and business expenses separated by using a CC for the business 

My credit card even breaks down the expenses at the end of the year so I have an idea of how much i spend on each category without having to manually add it up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deckman22

Calidecks said:


> My concern is a balcony we're demo'in Monday. The neighbors may get pissy.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



F'em! Demo away.


----------



## Leo G

NYCB said:


> You would be an outlier then.
> 
> That's also far more dangerous, if you lose a couple grand of cash, it's gone.
> 
> If you lose your CC you are protected from fraud by the issuer. Report it lost or stolen and get a new one.





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Gee, that's never happened.
> Some people will return your stuff.


Especially if he's not carrying a couple of grand around with him. I know I don't.


----------



## NYCB

Windycity said:


> Do you use Cash for all your business expenses as well? , I’m not a big credit card guy either but everything I buy for the business goes right on my business credit card and gets paid off every month
> 
> I couldn’t even imagine paying cash for gas, such a pain since you can’t fill up unless you overpay then have to go in to get your change after its full
> 
> I find it so much easier keeping personal and business expenses separated by using a CC for the business
> 
> My credit card even breaks down the expenses at the end of the year so I have an idea of how much i spend on each category without having to manually add it up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aside from the ease of use, it makes tracking in quickbooks so much easier.


----------



## NYCB

Looks like NY is shut down.


Not sure why I couldn't go to work if flying solo, especially if I'm working at a place that is forced to be closed.


----------



## NJ Contractor

NJ will be next and then every other state will follow suit...the economic ramifications of this will not be good for anyone.


----------



## Leo G

Saw on one of my conspiracy sites that a military captain alerted his family that the prez is going to shut down the country sometime near Sunday.

No idea the validity of this. Probably not true. But they've shut down CA and NY so anything is possible in these overreacting times.


----------



## NJ Contractor

Leo G said:


> Saw on one of my conspiracy sites that a military captain alerted his family that the prez is going to shut down the country sometime near Sunday.
> 
> No idea the validity of this. Probably not true. But they've shut down CA and NY so anything is possible in these overreacting times.


I've heard that too and believe it. I have found that most conspiracy theories are not theories but facts!


----------



## NYCB

Leo G said:


> Saw on one of my conspiracy sites that a military captain alerted his family that the prez is going to shut down the country sometime near Sunday.
> 
> No idea the validity of this. Probably not true. But they've shut down CA and NY so anything is possible in these overreacting times.


If states start doing it on their own the feds won't need to.

It's a wait and see thing now.

I've been following a Dr. in NY and he's saying that hospital traffic for other issues is way down, but Covid is ramping up daily, and they are exploring options for additional ventilators for when they will be needed, including running multiple people off one vent.

It's ****ty to shut down entire states, but if it buys the hospitals more time rather than getting flooded with critical care cases all at once, it's probably the right move.


----------



## VinylHanger

They are talking about sheltering in place, closing all businesses, keeping away from people.

What about the stupid bag ban. I still see morons bringing thier own bags to the store. 

I can't get away from thier stupidity. Wouldn't you think that is a good way to slow this down. Don't pass along personal belonging in a grocery store.

Haven't even heard one official discuss it. It's an easy step that folks won't be bothered with.

https://www.city-journal.org/banning-single-use-plastic-bags-covid-19

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

I tried to find some disinfecting wipes today to keep in the truck. Couldn't find any anywhere. Everyone keeps telling me to wash my hands but I'm usually somewhere where I can't. Heck, on a good day I wash my hands twice as is. Do mineral spirits work? Have that


----------



## Leo G

New York State Governor Andrew Cuomo Says New Yorkers Could Be Quarantined for FOUR MONTHS

Good luck with that. Who the heck in NYC has 4 months of food stores? That's 100% fear mongering.


----------



## Calidecks

I think food places like grocery stores are not banned. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis

TheConstruct said:


> I tried to find some disinfecting wipes today to keep in the truck. Couldn't find any anywhere. Everyone keeps telling me to wash my hands but I'm usually somewhere where I can't. Heck, on a good day I wash my hands twice as is. Do mineral spirits work? Have that


Nope, not mineral spirits.

60% - 70% alcohol


----------



## KAP

Calidecks said:


> I think food places like grocery stores are not banned.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You mean public places where large gatherings of people happen, in germ laden carts/shopping bags, in close proximity in lines and where kids who are off are pulling pranks like coughing on produce? And then going back home to a closed environment? 

*
Trending: Out-of-control teenagers coughing on grocery store produce... *https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ntrol-teens-coughing-on-grocery-store-produce​
Never mind the gas pumps... :whistling


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> You mean public places where large gatherings of people happen, in germ laden carts/shopping bags, in close proximity in lines and where kids who are off are pulling pranks like coughing on produce? And then going back home to a closed environment?
> 
> *
> Trending: Out-of-control teenagers coughing on grocery store produce... *https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ntrol-teens-coughing-on-grocery-store-produce​
> Never mind the gas pumps... :whistling



I was just stating facts. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> I think food places like grocery stores are not banned.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


And if you can't leave, why are they open. And if you can't leave, how do they get employees there.

Blah blah blah....


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> And if you can't leave, why are they open. And if you can't leave, how do they get employees there.
> 
> Blah blah blah....



Our state hasn't disallowed getting food or walking. They are disallowing businesses from opening with the exception of a few. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## NJ Contractor

Coming to NJ...

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020/03/nonessential-businesses-will-be-shut-down-in-nj-due-to-coronavirus-outbreak-gov-murphy-says.html?ath=a35900439aeb3b3d3dd6bd41323024d2&utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=Newsletter%20-%20Coronavirus&utm_campaign=Newsletter%20-%20Coronavirus


----------



## TheConstruct

hdavis said:


> Nope, not mineral spirits.
> 
> 60% - 70% alcohol


I wish, I can't, 7 years sobriety under my belt. I agree though, it fixes everything!


----------



## Calidecks

There are no cases in Anaheim that are known to the city. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity

NJ Contractor said:


> NJ will be next and then every other state will follow suit...the economic ramifications of this will not be good for anyone.




Illinois is shut down as of tomorrow as well

Even though I kind of despise the job it Makes me grateful that I work in an industry that really can’t be shut down And I had the ability to earn a days pay every day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Up to 157 confirmed in my county with several thousand results not in yet. 7100 confirmed in NY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ Contractor

Windycity said:


> Illinois is shut down as of tomorrow as well


The entire world will be shut down


----------



## NYCB

Construction companies and skilled trades are on the essential services list in NY, so exempt for now from the shut down.


----------



## mrcat

NYCB said:


> Construction companies and skilled trades are on the essential services list in NY, so exempt for now from the shut down.


Got a link with a list? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCB

mrcat said:


> Got a link with a list?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


https://www.wivb.com/news/a-list-of-essential-services-defined-by-new-york-state/


----------



## NYgutterguy

NYCB said:


> https://www.wivb.com/news/a-list-of-essential-services-defined-by-new-york-state/



Damn. Didn’t make the list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

mrcat said:


> Got a link with a list?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Found one, number 9

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wi...ntial-services-defined-by-new-york-state/amp/

Not sure if that would include new construction or not. Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ Contractor

mrcat said:


> Found one, number 9


9. Construction including 

skilled trades such as electricians, plumbers 

I don't see why not. All trades are skilled. Besides, it's better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. A man has to feed his family.


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> Our state hasn't disallowed getting food or walking. They are disallowing businesses from opening with the exception of a few.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


It really is moronic to say shut down the working people but still let them go out and get food, etc. You either isolate or you don't. Going in between is stupid.


----------



## mrcat

NJ Contractor said:


> 9. Construction including
> 
> 
> 
> skilled trades such as electricians, plumbers
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why not. All trades are skilled. Besides, it's better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission. A man has to feed his family.


That's what I'm thinking, as long as I can get materials, which it looks like lumber yards are still able to be open, I'll keep going.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ Contractor

mrcat said:


> That's what I'm thinking, as long as I can get materials, which it looks like lumber yards are still able to be open, I'll keep going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Keep going until someone who has the authority tells you otherwise. It's ridiculous that our rights and economy are being toyed with given there is a supposed 11,100+/- deaths out of 7.7 billion people...


----------



## Windycity

There is no question that my job is excluded, the Company is even sending us messages that we are required to report for work unless we are sick and call off which will go against our attendance 


Crazy times but I guess I can be grateful that I can still earn my regular pay unlike a lot of people that are going to be facing some severe financial hardships


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

My state.


Restaurants can still provide take-out food and make deliveries. Businesses involved in construction and “essential infrastructure” such as plumbers, electricians, gas stations, auto repair shops, and hardware stores also are exempt.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M




----------



## Tom M

Was over 70 yesterday, gorgeous temperatures in the afternoon. Today chilly


----------



## Big Johnson

Tom M said:


> Was over 70 yesterday, gorgeous temperatures in the afternoon. Today chilly


20° here now. Global warming.


----------



## Leo G

cedarboarder said:


> Every city should be on lock down. Has to be done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Bite your tongue.

CT just shut down for 2 weeks, at least.

This is BS.


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> I think denatured alcohol has something in the denaturing additive that’s harmful to the body with just skin contact. ISO. alcohol has to be ingested to hurt you. Not sure though.


If that was true I'd be dead a hundred times over. I use DNA to wash down wood countertops between spraying 2K poly scuffings. Just pour it on a rag (and I mean pour heavily) and wipe down, repeat.

DNA has methanol added to make it non drinkable.


----------



## Robie

This thread would be interesting if we could take it back to September 1st, 1939 when blackouts were mandated.

"I ain't closing my blinds...they can't force me to turn off my lights...where in the Constitution does it say they can force me to buy blackout curtains".

And yes, completely different scenario but it still involved people complying with public safety rules and regulations.


----------



## Tom M

People are going to get fed up listening to MSM without sports to occupy their minds, plus eating more than normal out of boredom.

I can feel my Wifi slowing down with everyone on the computer in the neighborhood if thats possible too


----------



## Robie

I can't see any difference yet.
Downloading at 220.3 mbps
Uploading at 11.64 mbps


----------



## Windycity

Tom M said:


> I can feel my Wifi slowing down with everyone on the computer in the neighborhood if thats possible too



Same here. 

Before all this craziness I noticed the Internet would get really slow when the kids got out of school as well in the afternoon. I could tell a noticeable difference in the speed.

I saw somewhere (think the EU) that was asking Netflix to not allow streaming in high definition To try to save the band with



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Deckhead said:


> Nope. Forced quarantine is actually not as effective as choosing to distance. Freedom to choose trumps health of individuals. It only works with a good and righteous people.


not going on lock down just makes it worse. going on lock down does work and would make it easier and safer for us to run are company's.
We need a 5 or 7 day lock down to establish who is sick and who isn't or the china covid 16 is just going to keep growing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> If that was true I'd be dead a hundred times over. I use DNA to wash down wood countertops between spraying 2K poly scuffings. Just pour it on a rag (and I mean pour heavily) and wipe down, repeat.
> 
> DNA has methanol added to make it non drinkable.


From MSDS:

Acute toxicity - Oral
Acute toxicity - Dermal
Acute toxicity - Inhalation (Vapors) Acute toxicity - Inhalation (Dusts/Mists)
Category 3 Category 3 Category 3 Category 3
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
Page 1 / 13

Denatured Alcohol
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
Specific target organ toxicity (single exposure) Flammable liquids
GHS Label elements, including precautionary statements
Emergency Overview
Category 1 Category 2
Signal word
Hazard Statements
Toxic if swallowed
Toxic in contact with skin
Toxic if inhaled
Causes damage to organs
Highly flammable liquid and vapor
Appearance Clear
Danger
Physical State
Liquid
Odor Alcohol


----------



## Big Johnson

Tom M said:


> People are going to get fed up listening to MSM without sports to occupy their minds, plus eating more than normal out of boredom.
> 
> I can feel my Wifi slowing down with everyone on the computer in the neighborhood if thats possible too


We’ll save a few thousand chicom-19 deaths but obesity deaths and costs are going to skyrocket.


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> From MSDS:
> 
> Acute toxicity - Oral
> Acute toxicity - Dermal
> Acute toxicity - Inhalation (Vapors) Acute toxicity - Inhalation (Dusts/Mists)
> Category 3 Category 3 Category 3 Category 3
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> Page 1 / 13
> 
> Denatured Alcohol
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> Specific target organ toxicity (single exposure) Flammable liquids
> GHS Label elements, including precautionary statements
> Emergency Overview
> Category 1 Category 2
> Signal word
> Hazard Statements
> Toxic if swallowed
> Toxic in contact with skin
> Toxic if inhaled
> Causes damage to organs
> Highly flammable liquid and vapor
> Appearance Clear
> Danger
> Physical State
> Liquid
> Odor Alcohol


I never realized when I turned into the walking dead then.


----------



## Tom M

Cuomo said this morning the the same thing we have been saying....the seasonal flu kill upwards of 37,000 annually. 

We are no where near than but to soften initial impact and not blow up the hospitals we hope to spread it out to an annual thing rather than an all out blast.

The economic fall out is still devastating.


----------



## hdavis

One lucky company in Bangor just started beung able to make and ship TP last month:

https://www.newscentermaine.com/mobile/article/news/health/coronavirus/bangor-toilet-paper-company-tissueplus-tries-to-keep-up-with-demand/97-023e2947-fb43-45a4-b92b-9996e8d3ccd1


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> I never realized when I turned into the walking dead then.


We're all too embarrassed to tell you. Early sign is the thanks button.....


----------



## Leo G

Mine's broken.


----------



## Calidecks

I'm outta ass slaps.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

Robie said:


> This thread would be interesting if we could take it back to September 1st, 1939 when blackouts were mandated.
> 
> "I ain't closing my blinds...they can't force me to turn off my lights...where in the Constitution does it say they can force me to buy blackout curtains".
> 
> And yes, completely different scenario but it still involved people complying with public safety rules and regulations.


My Grandfather was an air raid warden


----------



## Irishslave

cedarboarder said:


> Every city should be on lock down. Has to be done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Oh for ****'s sake. The level of tard on this manufactured crises has reached levels of profound absurdity.


----------



## cedarboarder

Irishslave said:


> Oh for ****'s sake. The level of tard on this manufactured crises has reached levels of profound absurdity.


I found a video for you to educate your self. Why is this so hard for you to understand? 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> Mine's broken.


Exactly.:laughing:


----------



## Irishslave

cedarboarder said:


> I found a video for you to educate your self. Why is this so hard for you to understand?
> 
> https://youtu.be/BtN-goy9VOY
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Because I understand how propaganda works. This is major saturation. Google has joined the fray even. Then there are the websites full of malware capitalizing on this.

They can tell you Kermit the frog and an army of pink lizards is going to take over the world....doesn't make it true. 

Problem.....Reaction.....Solution....the hegelian dialectic 

Once they get what they want out of this crises....it'll be over


----------



## Irishslave

Moreover the more they pump this **** out, the more I refuse to believe it


----------



## Calidecks

Well the CDC says to keep public gatherings down to 50 people. So I guess Joe Biden can keep campaigning. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Robie

Calidecks said:


> Well the CDC says to keep public gatherings down to 50 people. So I guess Joe Biden can keep campaigning.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

Irishslave said:


> Moreover the more they pump this **** out, the more I refuse to believe it


You think every person in Italy hostpital is in on it? You are def refusing to believe, I'm guessing from fear of it being true. Ignorence is bliss, too bad other people like yourself will kill others. Get your head out of your ass, wipe the **** off and accept it. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

cedarboarder said:


> You think every person in Italy hostpital is in on it? You are def refusing to believe, I'm guessing from fear of it being true. Ignorence is bliss, too bad other people like yourself will kill others. Get your head out of your ass, wipe the **** off and accept it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Prove it. Prove to me that all these people in Italy are dying as a direct result of the coronavirus. Prove it. A country as small as italy has all these test kits when apparently a country as medically advanced as the US is short of them? Horse****. 

From what I'm reading you'll get your lockdown alright but it's far from what you think it is. It was all planned at the secret meeting at Davos. 

Look up id2020


----------



## RichVT

Big Johnson said:


> We’ll save a few thousand chicom-19 deaths but obesity deaths and costs are going to skyrocket.


How many people are not going to die in drunk driving accidents because all of the bars are closed?

Just like all of the Chinese that are not dying from air pollution because they closed their factories.


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> Prove it. Prove to me that all these people in Italy are dying as a direct result of the coronavirus. Prove it. A country as small as italy has all these test kits when apparently a country as medically advanced as the US is short of them? Horse****.
> 
> From what I'm reading you'll get your lockdown alright but it's far from what you think it is. It was all planned at the secret meeting at Davos.
> 
> Look up id2020


 Are you one of those Sandy Hook "show me the bodies of the kids" people too?


You've already posted the link to a conspiracy theory website of questionable authority as your counterpoint.


Plenty of doctors chiming into forums all over the place.

I've been following one in NY that is saying the aren't seeing as many ARDS cases as they expected, but pnemonia seems to be very common. Also fewer people requiring ICU beds than expected, but that ones that do need it are struggling, if they run out of beds and the rates keep climbing people will be in trouble (triage will have to happen)

If we took the "burn it out" approach, the amount of people requiring ICU care all at once would overwhelm the facilities available, they want a slow burn so they doctors can keep up with it.


----------



## Irishslave

NYCB said:


> Are you one of those Sandy Hook "show me the bodies of the kids" people too?
> 
> 
> You've already posted the link to a conspiracy theory website of questionable authority as your counterpoint.
> 
> 
> Plenty of doctors chiming into forums all over the place.
> 
> I've been following one in NY that is saying the aren't seeing as many ARDS cases as they expected, but pnemonia seems to be very common. Also fewer people requiring ICU beds than expected, but that ones that do need it are struggling, if they run out of beds and the rates keep climbing people will be in trouble (triage will have to happen)
> 
> If we took the "burn it out" approach, the amount of people requiring ICU care all at once would overwhelm the facilities available, they want a slow burn so they doctors can keep up with it.


So go ahead you candyasses take the vaccine when it becomes available


----------



## Irishslave

NYCB said:


> *Are you one of those Sandy Hook "show me the bodies of the kids" people too?*
> 
> 
> You've already posted the link to a conspiracy theory website of questionable authority as your counterpoint.
> 
> 
> Plenty of doctors chiming into forums all over the place.
> 
> I've been following one in NY that is saying the aren't seeing as many ARDS cases as they expected, but pnemonia seems to be very common. Also fewer people requiring ICU beds than expected, but that ones that do need it are struggling, if they run out of beds and the rates keep climbing people will be in trouble (triage will have to happen)
> 
> If we took the "burn it out" approach, the amount of people requiring ICU care all at once would overwhelm the facilities available, they want a slow burn so they doctors can keep up with it.


Yeah kinda a sort a 

Are you the kind of guy that takes a measurement with his phone and announces "you aren't practicing social distancing" and calls LE?


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> So go ahead you candyasses take the vaccine when it becomes available


I don't see not, I keep my other ones up to date.

Most recent was tetanus.

I asked about getting a rabies shot one time when I was trapping a lot, they told me I had to be either a vet or work at a zoo to get one.

Hell, I wish they had the chicken pox vaccine when I was a kid, I have scars on my side from when I had it.


Please tell me you're antivax too, it will add to your credibility.


----------



## Warren

Irishslave said:


> So go ahead you candyasses take the vaccine when it becomes available


Are you an anti vaxxer?

Also, for your theories to have merit, what is the minimum number of people that would have to be in the know for them to be true?


----------



## Big Johnson

I wonder if the Chicom-19 got smalltownguy?


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> Yeah kinda a sort a
> 
> Are you the kind of guy that takes a measurement with his phone and announces "you aren't practicing social distancing" and calls LE?


Why would I?

Do what you like, stay away from me.

A healthy distrust for the government is a good thing, but you have to ask why most of them are tanking their economies because of this.

They are scared, it's not about control, it's about preventing chaos and as many deaths as possible.

I hope I end up eating my words a year from now, but I think it's already too widespread by now, it's gonna tear through the whole world over the next year.

South Korea is seeing an increase in case fatality rates too, when in the weeks prior to this one it had been declining.....not a great sign.


----------



## Irishslave

Warren said:


> Are you an anti vaxxer?
> 
> Also, for your theories to have merit, what is the minimum number of people that would have to be in the know for them to be true?


I answer the first question with a question. Given all you know or should know about the pharmacuetical industry do you trust them? 

If I'm anti vax and you've been vaccinated supposedly you have nothing to worry about....right? I could be a walking bio hazard but you're immune because you've been vaccinated correct? 



The second question is moot. Awareness level has nothing to do with what is reality or fiction


----------



## Irishslave

NYCB said:


> Why would I?
> 
> Do what you like, stay away from me.
> 
> *A healthy distrust for the government is a good thing, but you have to ask why most of them are tanking their economies because of this.
> *
> They are scared, it's not about control, it's about preventing chaos and as many deaths as possible.
> 
> I hope I end up eating my words a year from now, but I think it's already too widespread by now, it's gonna tear through the whole world over the next year.
> 
> South Korea is seeing an increase in case fatality rates too, when in the weeks prior to this one it had been declining.....not a great sign.


This is where I am.....everything else is no different from what it's ever been....lots of people all over world die of infectious diseases every year


----------



## Big Johnson

...


----------



## Warren

Irishslave said:


> I answer the first question with a question. Given all you know or should know about the pharmacuetical industry do you trust them?
> 
> If I'm anti vax and you've been vaccinated supposedly you have nothing to worry about....right? I could be a walking bio hazard but you're immune because you've been vaccinated correct?
> 
> 
> 
> The second question is moot. Awareness level has nothing to do with what is reality or fiction


My son in law is a doctor. He and I have discussed the vaccination thing on several occasions. I have no doubt that vaccinations have and continue to prevent millions of deaths. While I don't know much about the drug companies, I have no doubt there are some bad seeds in there, like anything else. I don't think the corruption is enough to pull off global manipulation of this scale.


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> I answer the first question with a question. Given all you know or should know about the pharmacuetical industry do you trust them?
> 
> If I'm anti vax and you've been vaccinated supposedly you have nothing to worry about....right? I could be a walking bio hazard but you're immune because you've been vaccinated correct?
> 
> 
> 
> The second question is moot. Awareness level has nothing to do with what is reality or fiction


Vaccination is only effective if over 90% of a population gets vaccinated. It doesn't take in every person, or isn't 100% effective in every person.

Vaccination works on a herd immunity principle, you put enough gaps in between people that can be infected so that it can't spread.

If enough people go "well, you're vaccinated, so I'm good" the whole operation will fail.

The antivax people always point to the flu vaccine as an example of why vaccines don't work, but it's a totally different animal, the flu mutates rapidly, so there is basically one giant guess each year when they are producing them on which strains will be the most likely to spread that season.....there are groups working on a "universal" flu vaccine, and hopefully they get it figured out.

It would be nice to add that one to the list of eradicated diseases.


----------



## Irishslave

NYCB said:


> Why would I?
> 
> Do what you like, stay away from me.
> 
> A healthy distrust for the government is a good thing, but you have to ask why most of them are tanking their economies because of this.
> 
> They are scared, *it's not about control,* it's about preventing chaos and as many deaths as possible.
> 
> I hope I end up eating my words a year from now, but I think it's already too widespread by now, it's gonna tear through the whole world over the next year.
> 
> South Korea is seeing an increase in case fatality rates too, when in the weeks prior to this one it had been declining.....not a great sign.


Excuse me. If they tell me I can't leave the house. That's control


----------



## cedarboarder

Responding to Irishslave. total waste of time. 
I guess it's not till we are all posting rip for are fathers, mother's, grandfather's, grandmother's, till idiots like this get a grasp of what's going on, would probably still refuse it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

cedarboarder said:


> Responding to Irishslave. total waste of time.
> I guess it's not till we are all posting rip for are fathers, mother's, grandfather's, grandmother's, till idiots like this get a grasp of what's going on, would probably still refuse it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Feartard. 

I thought it was Richard Nixon I could be wrong but someone once said

"People will believe it if they see it on TV"


----------



## Warren

I gotta say this about Irish, as well as a lot of the conspiracy theorists. Many of these folks are highly intelligent. It baffles me how they can prescribe to these ridiculous scenarios. Most of these seem to start with a kernel of truth, and then explode ridiculously from there. When their challenges are finally met head on with reason and facts, they will generally gravitate towards a new theory and start the whole process over. 

Or maybe the other 99 percent of us are delusional.


----------



## Deckhead

Vaccinations work.

Mandatory mass quarantines do not.

What this really is, is a bunch of politicians trying to cover up for their failed behavior of supporting preventative medicine. They instead enriched themselves with Bill's getting kickbacks.

They have been poor stewards of our trust and are now throwing hail Mary's hoping to try to mitigate their responsibility. All of them are the guilty party. There are papers, in writing, talking about this exact scenario and how to prevent it. Instead they built roads to nowhere and funded airports with no airlines. Remember that in November.

Choosing to distance is much more effective than mandates. If people dont distance themselves, then yes, a problem will arise... we all have to accept responsibility for our own actions. 

The Chinese physically locked people in their houses, that went on for over 30 days. No matter the fallout, I am not willing to live in that kind of society.


----------



## Irishslave

Warren said:


> I gotta say this about Irish, as well as a lot of the conspiracy theorists. Many of these folks are highly intelligent. It baffles me how they can prescribe to these ridiculous scenarios.* Most of these seem to start with a kernel of truth, and then explode ridiculously from there.* When their challenges are finally met head on with reason and facts, they will generally gravitate towards a new theory and start the whole process over.
> 
> Or maybe the other 99 percent of us are delusional.


Yeah like the coronavirus. 

I swear men are getting like chicks must be all the photoestrogens in the food.


----------



## Warren

Irishslave said:


> Yeah like the coronavirus.
> 
> I swear men are getting like chicks must be all the photoestrogens in the food.



So now, lets move on to the FDA........


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> Excuse me. If they tell me I can't leave the house. That's control


If an ice storm comes through, and they put a travel restriction in place, do you complain that that the government is trying to control you, or do you understand that clean up crews need people off the roads while they get things straightened out?



> A strict observance of the written laws is doubtless one of the highest virtues of a good citizen, but it is not the highest. The laws of necessity, of self-preservation, of saving our country when in danger, are of higher obligation. To lose our country by a scrupulous adherence to written law would be to lose the law itself, with life, liberty, property and all those who are enjoying them with us; thus absurdly sacrificing the end to the means.
> 
> -Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Irishslave

Warren said:


> So now, lets move on to the FDA........


Yeah well they don't know yet if it's food transmittable. At least they say it's not so far but not conclusive. 

Seems to me I heard some stuff about eating a bat IDK. 

If you look at the insane level of BS who are you going to believe on this? You're back to MSM.....right?


----------



## Irishslave

NYCB said:


> If an ice storm comes through, and they put a travel restriction in place, do you complain that that the government is trying to control you, or do you understand that clean up crews need people off the roads while they get things straightened out?


That's a poor example. An ice storm is visable.


----------



## Warren

Irishslave said:


> Yeah well they don't know yet if it's food transmittable. At least they say it's not so far but not conclusive.
> 
> Seems to me I heard some stuff about eating a bat IDK.
> 
> If you look at the insane level of BS who are you going to believe on this? You're back to MSM.....right?


I agree, there is a whole lot of wacko information out there. I am a numbers guy, so I tend to blow right through the talk, and look mostly at the numbers. Makes it tough on things like this though. Plenty of numbers, but who gets to say what number indicates a level that needs this kind of radical measures? The difficulty is that if you fail to act early enough, nothing you can enact will make up for that.


----------



## Calidecks

And truth be told we really don't know the real number of people walking around with this. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

Warren said:


> I agree, there is a whole lot of wacko information out there. I am a numbers guy, so I tend to blow right through the talk, and look mostly at the numbers. Makes it tough on things like this though. Plenty of numbers, but who gets to say what number indicates a level that needs this kind of radical measures? The difficulty is that if you fail to act early enough, nothing you can enact will make up for that.


The government would never over reach or do anything irresponsible right? 

Post WW2 they stored radioactive waste in open barrels in a field by St Louis international airport. It leaked for decades into a watershed known as Coldwater creek. I grew up with this creek less than 100 yards from my house. It took decades for the CDC to recognize it as a cancer cluster. I'm a survivor. Nothing happened to me as far as I know. Others weren't so lucky. H.Davis and I have talked about this.

You pardon me if I don't place any trust in the CDC


----------



## Warren

Irishslave said:


> The government would never over reach or do anything irresponsible right?
> 
> Post WW2 they stored radioactive waste in open barrels in a field by St Louis international airport. It leaked for decades into a watershed known as Coldwater creek. I grew up with this creek less than 100 yards from my house. It took decades for the CDC to recognize it as a cancer cluster. I'm a survivor. Nothing happened to me as far as I know. Others weren't so lucky. H.Davis and I have talked about this.
> 
> You pardon me if I don't place any trust in the CDC


Nothing happened to you?




I agree that there is often wrong doing, but for it to be on a global scale would make it much more difficult.


----------



## Irishslave

Warren said:


> Nothing happened to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there is often wrong doing,* but for it to be on a global scale would make it much more difficult.*


Not when they can carve up whole countries and make new ones. Doesn't seem that far fetched to me.


----------



## cedarboarder

Deckhead said:


> Vaccinations work.
> 
> 
> 
> Mandatory mass quarantines do not.
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing to distance is much more effective than mandates.


Every one tried that and it's not working. Can distance all we want its still on surfaces for hours to days. 
Only way to hopefully stop the rise in cases is 
-full shut down 
-mandatory masks in public
-essential services need to evaluate ways to stop spread and protection for employees and customer's. 

Only then we can hope to see a drop in infections. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> And truth be told we really don't know the real number of people walking around with this.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Originally most of them were Chinese or so I'm told. 

What's with you anyway? A couple of days ago you were questioning the validity. Now you are going for the paranoia? 

Numbers are BS. Measles is more contagious. 

I'm going to have to agree with Trumps original statements on this and how often do I do that? 

What puzzles me is why he is playing along now. I hope that's all he's doing.


----------



## Calidecks

Irishslave said:


> Originally most of them were Chinese or so I'm told.
> 
> What's with you anyway? A couple of days ago you were questioning the validity. Now you are going for the paranoia?
> 
> Numbers are BS. Measles is more contagious.
> 
> I'm going to have to agree with Trumps original statements on this and how often do I do that?
> 
> What puzzles me is why he is playing along now. I hope that's all he's doing.



I absolutely believe the media saw this as an opportunity to take out the president. But I never said the virus was invalid. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

cedarboarder said:


> Every one tried that and it's not working. Can distance all we want its still on surfaces for hours to days.
> Only way to hopefully stop the rise in cases is
> -full shut down
> -mandatory masks in public
> -essential services need to evaluate ways to stop spread and protection for employees and customer's.
> 
> Only then we can hope to see a drop in infections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


try a healthy immune system. works wonders. God what a scary **** you are


----------



## Irishslave

Calidecks said:


> *I absolutely believe the media saw this as an opportunity to take out the president.* But I never said the virus was invalid.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's lame on their part and definitely assumes a lot


----------



## cedarboarder

Wont be like that for long. 

A picture of Vancouver today.
BC is going to be just like New York in no time.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

Looks like a submarine mine


----------



## cedarboarder




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> You think every person in Italy hostpital is in on it? You are def refusing to believe, I'm guessing from fear of it being true. Ignorence is bliss, too bad other people like yourself will kill others. Get your head out of your ass, wipe the **** off and accept it.


Really???:blink:



NYCB said:


> The antivax people always point to the flu vaccine as an example of why vaccines don't work, but it's a totally different animal, the flu mutates rapidly, so there is basically one giant guess each year when they are producing them on which strains will be the most likely to spread that season.....there are groups working on a "universal" flu vaccine, and hopefully they get it figured out.
> 
> It would be nice to add that one to the list of eradicated diseases.


I've never gotten the flu vaccine and only get it every 3 to 5 years.. I'm good with that.


----------



## cedarboarder




----------



## VinylHanger

Irishslave said:


> Feartard.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was Richard Nixon I could be wrong but someone once said
> 
> 
> 
> "People will believe it if they see it on TV"


I think that was George Washington.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Warren said:


> I gotta say this about Irish, as well as a lot of the conspiracy theorists. Many of these folks are highly intelligent. It baffles me how they can prescribe to these ridiculous scenarios. Most of these seem to start with a kernel of truth, and then explode ridiculously from there. When their challenges are finally met head on with reason and facts, they will generally gravitate towards a new theory and start the whole process over.
> 
> Or maybe the other 99 percent of us are delusional.


The thing is, many times what was considered a conspiracy turns out to be true. 

Over the last 10 years, many things that were thought to be impossible to be a concerted effort, have been.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

VinylHanger said:


> The thing is, many times what was considered a conspiracy turns out to be true.
> 
> Over the last 10 years, many things that were thought to be impossible to be a concerted effort, have been.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


And, can we have some examples of these?

Or should we just conveniently move on to the next one?


----------



## NYCB

Did you stay up drinking last night or something?


This thread is already cluttered enough without spamming a bunch of memes into it.


----------



## Big Johnson

VinylHanger said:


> The thing is, many times what was considered a conspiracy turns out to be true.
> 
> Over the last 10 years, many things that were thought to be impossible to be a concerted effort, have been.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Russia Russia Russia!


----------



## Big Johnson

Warren said:


> And, can we have some examples of these?
> 
> Or should we just conveniently move on to the next one?


^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rio

VinylHanger said:


> The thing is, many times what was considered a conspiracy turns out to be true.
> 
> Over the last 10 years, many things that were thought to be impossible to be a concerted effort, have been.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


and many times they aren't. When they involve the participation of both sides of Congress along with the Executive branch, pretty much the entire medical profession and multiple nations around the globe coming to the same conclusion on the best way to combat what might be a very serious problem it makes the conspiracy angle a lot less likely..

Might it have been a conspiracy by the Chinese to derail the U.S. economy? Possibly but since in the end it's going to harm them more as it's such a wake up call on how insane it is to be so dependent on that country that's unlikely. A more likely scenario is a lab techie from the Wuhan bio-weapons research station which is right next to Wuhan sold some poor research critter to the wet market that was infected to pick up some extra cash.


----------



## Big Johnson

We should just nuke China and be done with it.


----------



## Leo G

VinylHanger said:


> The thing is, many times what was considered a conspiracy turns out to be true.
> 
> Over the last 10 years, many things that were thought to be impossible to be a concerted effort, have been.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Conspiracy theories are equivalent to stereotypes. Everyone screams at you because you say something about some group of people but in reality the reason you are saying that is because a lot of them do what you had said they did. You can't use it as a broad brush, but for the most part it's true.

Same thing with conspiracy theories. There is a reason they are there, there is evidence. Just because the people deny it exists doesn't make it so.


----------



## Irishslave

In just a few weeks time they have basically gutted the capitalist system and put the entire country in a state of panic. All over a miniscule number of people catching a cold 

What are us critical thinkers suppose to think but conspiracy?


----------



## Irishslave

Rio said:


> and many times they aren't. When they involve the participation of both sides of Congress along with the Executive branch, pretty much the entire medical profession and multiple nations around the globe coming to the same conclusion on the best way to combat what might be a very serious problem it makes the conspiracy angle a lot less likely..
> 
> Might it have been a conspiracy by the Chinese to derail the U.S. economy? Possibly but since in the end it's going to harm them more as it's such a wake up call on how insane it is to be so dependent on that country that's unlikely. A more likely scenario is a lab techie from the Wuhan bio-weapons research station which is right next to Wuhan sold some poor research critter to the wet market that was infected to pick up some extra cash.


You don't believe in New World Order do you? 

That meeting in Davos. Did you get the minutes?

Bilderberg.....did you get the minutes?


----------



## Calidecks

Rand Paul from Florida has tested positive for the virus. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> We should just nuke China and be done with it.


crossed my mind, but we need, ppe, meds and ventilators... 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio

Irishslave said:


> You don't believe in New World Order do you?
> 
> That meeting in Davos. Did you get the minutes?
> 
> Bilderberg.....did you get the minutes?


I thought you kept your babbling confined to the basement; obviously I was wrong


----------



## Irishslave

Rio said:


> I thought you kept your babbling confined to the basement; obviously I was wrong


Let Lord Dennis Prager guide the way for you


----------



## Leo G

Calidecks said:


> Rand Paul from Florida has tested positive for the virus.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


He's also one of the few fighting against all the govt overreach.

Wonder if that's a coincidence.


----------



## Irishslave

Word from the hard core conspiracy peddlers is almost everyone has the virus present and it can be activated by 5g 

A "smart virus"? creepy stuff


----------



## Golden view

Good thing I invested in tin foil stock.


----------



## Rio

Irishslave said:


> Let Lord Dennis Prager guide the way for you


Oh, he's a lord to you now, how illuminating............ or should I say how Illuminati? Ha ha.

Why don't you have the courtesy to post up some of the conspiracy theories ya'll have bought into and endlessly go on about. Let's see, here's just a few of them, please let me know if this is incorrect.

JFK, of course
911- the permutations on that are truly astounding, first time I heard the hologram and death ray that melts steel theory
HARP- or, How to steer a hurricane.
Sandy Hook- What did happen with those poor children?
Jade Helm- The guvment IS coming and boy are they pissed.
Of course, ANYTHING to do with Israel and its actions
the dreaded word Zion, Zionism, probably Zion national park
NWO (New World Order) which is tied to and leading all of the other conspiracies, it's the head of the snake so to speak apparently and consists of elements from the Nephilim, the Illuminati, the Bilderbergers (not to be mistaken for hamburgers)


There's a bunch more, those are just off the top of my head, looks like the Kungflu is going to be a biggy in your world.


----------



## cedarboarder

This poor ****ing guy.  The amount of stress this guy is under. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio

Leo G said:


> He's also one of the few fighting against all the govt overreach.
> 
> Wonder if that's a coincidence.


Wow, this is why you are held in such reverence down in the basement Leo, such insight is rare indeed.


----------



## Leo G

https://twitter.com/DonaldJTrumpJr/status/1241712659650707461


----------



## Leo G

Rio said:


> Wow, this is why you are held in such reverence down in the basement Leo, such insight is rare indeed.


What are you implying?


----------



## rescraft

I heard that masks and gloves were enough to go to the supermarket. I was wrong, everybody else had clothes on.


----------



## Leo G

Ain't this the truth.

https://twitter.com/DC_Draino/status/1241556546108211201


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> What are you implying?


That you are a hack cabinet builder and only in high regard in the basement:sad:


----------



## Robie

Delaware is following the other states at 8AM Tuesday.


----------



## Tom M

The conspiracy theories are wild. Many I struggle with but many I dont.

We had a community organizer/activist in the White House for 8 yrs. Manufactured outrages were regular.

Womans marches were paid for, how about tearing down statues? College kids didnt wake up one day and decide Robert E lee was horrible and Thomas Jefferson they were pumped with shame and guilt to feel that way.

Shooting cops and ignoring it but singling out random poor decisions from cops and nationalizing the event. Ignoring the complete lack of control in Chicago that they ran no less.

Sandy Hook raises question marks for me. 

I dont put it past some people of money, power and influence to scare the public into anything. And it was pointed out what the government already did to the current President with help of the media. The media doesnt hold the Democrats accountable for anything and want Trumps America first policies to fail so he doesnt get reelected.

Thats clear as day.


----------



## tgeb

Robie said:


> Delaware is following the other states at 8AM Tuesday.


Is that the shelter in place order?


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> Be careful bringing items home without possibly repackaging before putting them into your freezer. The CV can last up to 2 years in a freezer.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


went to pick up meds for my grandmother could not get the ussual 3 month prescription and we are only allowed to get one months supply. Every time I go out I realize how bad this is going to be. 
-no one is wearing masks even the ones filling out prescriptions. unreal. no on is following social distancing. Some one dragged the whole family to the drug store, so dumb. 
this is going to explode in bc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

tgeb said:


> Is that the shelter in place order?


https://news.delaware.gov/2020/03/22/governor-carney-issues-stay-at-home-order-for-delawareans/


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> It’s cold as ****.


Sure the f$%# is


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> But look what you assumed of me. Just because I wear a tinfoil hat doesn't mean I think everything in the govt is anti right.


huh?


----------



## Leo G

You heard me.


:laughing:


----------



## Robie

tgeb said:


> Is that the shelter in place order?


Yup.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> https://news.delaware.gov/2020/03/22/governor-carney-issues-stay-at-home-order-for-delawareans/


A lot more places open than are closed.

Thanks for the list.


----------



## tgeb

Robie said:


> A lot more places open than are closed.
> 
> Thanks for the list.


Looks like you will be able to work depending on the customer's priorities.


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> A lot more places open than are closed.
> 
> Thanks for the list.


Which is why I say this stuff is a farce. If you are letting people interact then it's going to spread. At least when they are at work they can be corralled and controlled. But now they are all free roaming and bored.


----------



## Irishslave

Here is my worst case conspiracy outlook. 

This could be a dry run for the next time (there will be a next time if this isn't it)

1. Total lockdown. Enforced. In your home till threat allegedly passes 

2 Magic vaccine is developed but contains RFID

3 Before you can leave the house you must receive the vaccine

4 New World Order now achieved since most lemmings will willingly take the vax to end their internment.

Many things must fall into place for this to happen but look at what's happened already.


----------



## Robie

tgeb said:


> Looks like you will be able to work depending on the customer's priorities.


I've got enough workshop stuff (at home) to keep me busy for a month.

I got 5 gallons of lacquer on Friday and will go get a bunch of plywood tomorrow. The hardware store is going to remain open so I should be good to go, er, stay.


----------



## KAP

cedarboarder said:


> went to pick up meds for my grandmother could not get the ussual 3 month prescription and we are only allowed to get one months supply. Every time I go out I realize how bad this is going to be.
> -no one is wearing masks even the ones filling out prescriptions. unreal. no on is following social distancing. Some one dragged the whole family to the drug store, so dumb.
> this is going to explode in bc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Question (IOW - don't read it the wrong way)... Based on your concerned posts in this thread, what are you doing going out? Pharmacies mail prescriptions and/or can have them delivered... 

Why are you out contributing to the problem if you believe what you believe on this? :blink:

Are you wearing a hazmat suit or something?


----------



## Irishslave

KAP said:


> Question (IOW - don't read it the wrong way)... Based on your concerned posts in this thread, what are you doing going out? Pharmacies mail prescriptions and/or can have them delivered...
> 
> Why are you out contributing to the problem if you believe what you believe on this? :blink:
> 
> Are you wearing a hazmat suit or something?


I thought he was close to flipping his lid and climbing to the top of kickin horse pass with a bullhorn to warn everybody


----------



## Warren

Irishslave said:


> Here is my worst case conspiracy outlook.
> 
> This could be a dry run for the next time (there will be a next time if this isn't it)
> 
> 1. Total lockdown. Enforced. In your home till threat allegedly passes
> 
> 2 Magic vaccine is developed but contains RFID
> 
> 3 Before you can leave the house you must receive the vaccine
> 
> 4 New World Order now achieved since most lemmings will willingly take the vax to end their internment.
> 
> Many things must fall into place for this to happen but look at what's happened already.


I gotta say, you make it interesting and compelling. Looking at the first part, control, it is easy to see how this could move into the next part. Even if people knew the RFID was in there, many would give up their privacy, to get a portion of their freedom back.


----------



## cedarboarder

KAP said:


> Question (IOW - don't read it the wrong way)... Based on your concerned posts in this thread, what are you doing going out? Pharmacies mail prescriptions and/or can have them delivered...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you out contributing to the problem if you believe what you believe on this? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wearing a hazmat suit or something?


she needed it today and the delivery guys are back logged a day. 
Bad planning on her part and mine too.
Rain coat, rubber boots, half mask. p100 filter. 
Italy locked down 2 weeks ago still isn't going away. Something isn't right with that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

Warren said:


> I gotta say, you make it interesting and compelling. Looking at the first part, control, it is easy to see how this could move into the next part. Even if people knew the RFID was in there, many would give up their privacy, to get a portion of their freedom back.


These globalists that run things aren't really anymore intelligent than the rest of us. They just have the money, power, and resources to implement such a wicked plan.

The sticking part for me thus far is the IRS waiving interest and penalties for everyone. When have you ever heard of such a thing? 

The financial component of all this dovetails too, don't forget


----------



## cedarboarder

I wouldn't have to dress like an abatement worker if every one would just wear a mask. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

This is a full on war for are seniors. My grandfather is a 98 year old ww2 vet and I will do every thing I can to slow this epidemic. 
while every ones on Netflix and chilling...
I have been working with my family's plastic manufacturing company to switch production of grain bags to room partions and ppe to avoid using garbage bags like other places that are completely exhausted of medical ppe. 
calling stores to urging them to uses masks.
calling my fellow contractors to warn the dangers of working in homes now. 
I hope we are not to late, if any of your women are looking for some thing to do. masks can be made from home, lots of YouTube videos. anything is better than nothing. Countries are fighting over med supplys and is a bidding war at this point. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Maybe check with your son. He's bound to know some EMTs by now.


Calidecks said:


> That's just it. We have a county of 3 million people with only 93 known cases and no known cases in Anaheim. I'll wait and see.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

TimNJ said:


> This is how nuts I can get on this:
> How many times have you(collective) been driving in traffic and somebody in a vehicle around you is smoking?
> 
> Well when they exhale all that smoke, and it comes in through your air ducts and you can smell it inside your own vehicle... then you just breathed in their exhaled germs.
> 
> BTW, hospitals do go through all those cleaning procedures at least in their ICU's.
> When my MIL was in Cardiac ICU back in '06 it was dirty place and I'm talking major, major hospital in Phila. Shortly after that suddenly MERSA (what she caught there and killed her) became popular.
> 
> In '15 when my friend was in a neuro ICU they constantly were cleaning and nobody was allowed in his room without gloves and gowns because of MERSA.


You get a heck of a lot more CO2 from the car in front of you than the second hand smoke... but yeah, it all comes through the vents and/or windows... have you converted to HEPA filters in your car yet or content self-sheltering in place in your own germ filled home that can't escape the same air filtration issues?... 

My point is, FEAR is not a good thing especially when it's misinformed fear... if you're not doing the DAILY germ prevention exercises on ALL your high-touch surfaces (just think what you touch and how many times X how many people in a single day), staying at home self-sheltering, etc. then it's hard to take that person seriously who promotes this fear that leads to theft of needed products hospitals, first-responders, etc. need and use...


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> Europe’s Desperate Doctors Are Shielded by Trash Bags
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-desperate-doctors-are-shielded-by-trash-bags


I’m sure that’s Trumps fault.


----------



## KAP

*Terrified’ Package Delivery Employees Are Going to Work Sick.... *https://dnyuz.com/2020/03/21/terrified-package-delivery-employees-are-going-to-work-sick/

*"An increasing number of the workers sorting those boxes, loading them into trucks and then transporting and delivering them around the country have fallen sick.

They have coughs, sore throats, aches and fevers — symptoms consistent with the coronavirus. Yet they are still reporting for their shifts in crowded shipping facilities and warehouses and truck depots, fearful of what will happen if they don’t.

“I have been coming in sick because I’m worried that I’ll lose my job or just be punished if I call out,” said Angel Duarte, a package handler at a UPS hub in Tucson, Ariz. “I am 23, and I have no savings, and I have a 4-month-old son.”*​

Reality of ramifications of fear...


----------



## Leo G

> Though severe coronavirus cases have been reported among younger and middle-aged adults, doctors say older adults, the elderly and those with chronic health conditions seem to be most at risk for the sudden decline.
> 
> Denson said nearly all of his most critically ill patients have a combination of three specific underlying medical problems: obesity, high blood pressure and type 2 diabetes.


https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...irus-symptoms-often-linger-worsening-n1164756


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> Most have no clue how to properly set a mask.
> 
> My workmen’s comp company is sending an industrial hygienist out to train the guys how to properly use the 3 masks we use in the shop. Beat I learn something also, been 20+ years since my training. Was supposed to be this month, odds are it will be delayed.
> 
> Tom


Pretty much two rules, clean face and pull them straps tight as ****. They used a really strong banana scented oil to test our masks back when I got the training.


----------



## Big Johnson

TimNJ said:


> This is how nuts I can get on this:
> How many times have you(collective) been driving in traffic and somebody in a vehicle around you is smoking?
> 
> Well when they exhale all that smoke, and it comes in through your air ducts and you can smell it inside your own vehicle... then you just breathed in their exhaled germs.
> 
> BTW, hospitals do go through all those cleaning procedures at least in their ICU's.
> When my MIL was in Cardiac ICU back in '06 it was dirty place and I'm talking major, major hospital in Phila. Shortly after that suddenly MERSA (what she caught there and killed her) became popular.
> 
> In '15 when my friend was in a neuro ICU they constantly were cleaning and nobody was allowed in his room without gloves and gowns because of MERSA.


Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA)


----------



## TimNJ

Big Johnson said:


> Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA)


:thumbsup:
My typing on the fly.


----------



## hdavis

On the plus side, the Maine governor mandated no fishing permit needed for the next month.


----------



## MarkJames

rescraft said:


> Views? Media hype or the real deal? Already here in Washington state.



It's the two month anniversary of this thread. What say you?


----------



## Big Johnson

MarkJames said:


> It's the two month anniversary of this thread. What say you?


I think the Chicom-19 got him.


----------



## Irishslave

With no Saloons, Night Clubs, and this social distancing phenomena sooner or later there is going to be a pent up demand for......you guessed it. Covid free strippers and hookers.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Our Mayor shutting this island down from 4pm monday we'll see how that goes.


----------



## hdavis

Irishslave said:


> With no Saloons, Night Clubs, and this social distancing phenomena sooner or later there is going to be a pent up demand for......you guessed it. Covid free strippers and hookers.


I'm pretty sure they'd still do private parties.....


----------



## Irishslave

KAP said:


> You get a heck of a lot more CO2 from the car in front of you than the second hand smoke... but yeah, it all comes through the vents and/or windows... have you converted to HEPA filters in your car yet or content self-sheltering in place in your own germ filled home that can't escape the same air filtration issues?...
> 
> My point is, FEAR is not a good thing especially when it's misinformed fear... if you're not doing the DAILY germ prevention exercises on ALL your high-touch surfaces (just think what you touch and how many times X how many people in a single day), staying at home self-sheltering, etc. then it's hard to take that person seriously who promotes this fear that leads to theft of needed products hospitals, first-responders, etc. need and use...


What is with all this paranoia? If you have a compromised immune system you're going to be susceptible to any and everything. 

A strong immune system is key to fighting off any kind of infection. There are things you can do to strengthen your immune system. 

If people are concerned I suggest they start doing them instead of cowering like candy asses. Negative emotions like fear are probably not going to help your overall health


----------



## Irishslave

hdavis said:


> I'm pretty sure they'd still do private parties.....


Yeah but they can't have any "cooties"


----------



## Irishslave

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Our Mayor shutting this island down from 4pm monday we'll see how that goes.


So far here KC is stay home. StL and StL county is stay home. My county not yet but the county health dept ordered no refill cups at the gas stations.


----------



## overanalyze

Dewine closed Ohio to non essential today starting tomorrow at midnight. Glad residential construction is considered essential! Both our projects are ideal. The one is new construction so right now its just the drywall crew and plumbers are there. The other is a major bath gut and my clients have a condo in town they were going to stay at anyway during this project...so we will still be working.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

https://abcnews.go.com/US/white-sup...pread-coronavirus-cops-jews/story?id=69737522


----------



## NYCB

KAP said:


> The difference between what you've laid out and what you think is best for convenience by getting chipped is the freedom to make that decision for yourself is taken away...


Which is why I mentioned the mark of the beast thing, as those people claim we will accept it willingly.

Getting a government mandated chip (which is delusional) is not the same.


----------



## NYCB

Tom M said:


> I refuse to online bank and I am not happy that I was pushed to a debit card and machine transactions during this.
> 
> Remember when kids played outside for hours without a phone or customers left messages after your dinner? Was it that bad?


My kids still play outside for hours on their own, my phone goes on silent when I get home and I respond to texts or emails either later that evening or first thing in the morning.

I remember having to drive like a maniac to find a pay phone to call the concrete plant to change quantities before they batched it.

Anyone that thinks their phone and it's capabilities doesn't increase their efficiency at work is either hard headed, not utilizing it properly, or both.


----------



## NYCB

Tom M said:


> I know get directions through the phone and GPS is a nice lazy way to get places but when I read my maps I saw in front me simple things like my turn will be 3rd left after the Park or main drag and come up quick. I hate that dam GPS starts blurting out of the clear blue several steps ahead of my next need. But thats just me


You can see that on the map on your phone too.

I usually check my route before I depart to make sure it's not taking me a weird way, you can manually change your route and lock it in if you think it's more efficient to change the route they give.

One flaw is that GPS typically uses main trucking routes, even if a few side roads end up being faster, the past 2-3 years though I've had very few instances where it sends me on a really screwy route, they are much better now than it was 10 years ago.


----------



## cedarboarder

Tom M said:


> I refuse to online bank and I am not happy that I was pushed to a debit card and machine transactions during this.
> 
> Remember when kids played outside for hours without a phone or customers left messages after your dinner? Was it that bad?


So many job sites with people not wearing masks in North America. Are seniors are so f"cked. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Tom M said:


> I refuse to online bank and I am not happy that I was pushed to a debit card and machine transactions during this.
> 
> Remember when kids played outside for hours without a phone or customers left messages after your dinner? Was it that bad?


I posted a video of a comedian who talks about this stuff a lot. It's in Random Videos For Fun. Funny stuff.

I use mobile banking almost exclusively. The times I do go in, it's all new faces from the last time so they don't know me and I don't know them.

I probably was one of the first to get a debit card when they were offered. I seldom carry cash and use it almost exclusively.

I have no sense of direction...none...nada...zilch.

I have a friend who has had the Garmins and Tom-Toms and they were constantly screwing him up. I use Google Maps and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Robie

> my phone goes on silent when I get home and I respond to texts or emails either later that evening or first thing in the morning.


Mine's programmed to go silent from 10 PM until 8 AM....
I have my family and a few customers who depend on me starred so it rings regardless of the settings.


----------



## Tom M

NYCB said:


> Anyone that thinks their phone and it's capabilities doesn't increase their efficiency at work is either hard headed, not utilizing it properly, or both.


I agree its a total convenience thing. Good and BAD

Efficiency....not so sure there is a lot of distraction and not a lot of care with all of the multi tasking going on. Plus everyone is second guess everyone elses thoroughness


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> So many job sites with people not wearing masks in North America. Are seniors are so f"cked.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


what does the mask do???


----------



## NYCB

Tom M said:


> I agree its a total convenience thing. Good and BAD
> 
> Efficiency....not so sure there is a lot of distraction and not a lot of care with all of the multi tasking going on. Plus everyone is second guess everyone elses thoroughness


Just the layout calculator alone saves me obscene amounts of time, rather than figuring the math by hand, just put your numbers in, get your diagonals, and start checking layout in seconds.

I keep Pocket Ref and Handyman Ref books nearby, but I haven't needed them in years, anything you could possibly need a formula or calculator for can be found almost instantly on a phone.

Just that feature alone saves us a ton of time on each job, time saving means making money faster, which means more efficiency.


----------



## Calidecks

Masks don't necessarily protect you from getting the virus they do however help keep you from giving the virus to someone else if you are infected. 

They would help too keep you from getting the virus as well, but most people don't wear them properly and still touch their face. So I think the CDC is asking to not hoard them and let them get to medical professionals where they are needed most.

With that said,
The reason it may be a good idea to wear one is because it's possible to be a carrier and not even know it.


----------



## Tom M

And why not wear a bandanna around your neck and slide up when your talking to someone of risk? Touching and wiping is nearly impossible.

Around my great Aunt and Dad I keep a distance and wash my hands entering their presence.....what else can you do


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> what does the mask do???


stop the spread. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Tom M said:


> And why not wear a bandanna around your neck and slide up when your talking to someone of risk? Touching and wiping is nearly impossible.
> 
> Around my great Aunt and Dad I keep a distance and wash my hands entering their presence.....what else can you do



Because once the bandanna if exposed to the elements it's can get contaminated then you are putting a contaminated rag on your face.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tom M

Calidecks said:


> Because once the bandanna if exposed to the elements it's can get contaminated then you are putting a contaminated rag on your face.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Everything on you including your keys would be contaminated. The goal is to not projectile your symptoms to someone vulnerable if your asymptomatic. 

Right?


----------



## cedarboarder

Calidecks said:


> Masks don't necessarily protect you from getting the virus they do however help keep you from giving the virus to someone else if you are infected.
> 
> They would help too keep you from getting the virus as well, but most people don't wear them properly and still touch their face. So I think the CDC is asking to not hoard them and let them get to medical professionals where they are needed most.
> 
> With that said,
> The reason it may be a good idea to wear one is because it's possible to be a carrier and not even know it.


Well said Mike. 
If every one made masks out of the toilet paper they hoarded, it would have slowed the spread by a large % 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Part of the problem with masks is they are 1 and done. The medical field is not reusing them. Taking that approach in your daily life is achievable.


----------



## Robie

IMO....a bandanna pulled up over your nose and mouth beats nothing at all for a quick and temporary encounter.

Perfect? Nope, but neither are masks.


----------



## Irishslave

All I need to know that this is BS is to know is pushing the narrative 

The World Health Organization (globalist) 

The Centers for Disease Control (globalist) 

All of the MSM (owned by globalists) 

Dissecting all the info I _know_ this is BS and there is a nefarious agenda. 

Despite the lockdowns just watch the numbers will allegedly go up this week (not the stock market that's going down) 

Day by day you are being programmed....this was all planned


----------



## Calidecks

Tom M said:


> Everything on you including your keys would be contaminated. The goal is to not projectile your symptoms to someone vulnerable if your asymptomatic.
> 
> Right?



There's definitely two sides of a coin here. I don't have the right answer for everyone. There's a different protocol for different conditions. Absolutely.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> All I need to know that this is BS is to know is pushing the narrative
> 
> The World Health Organization (globalist)
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control (globalist)
> 
> All of the MSM (owned by globalists)
> 
> Dissecting all the info I _know_ this is BS and there is a nefarious agenda.
> 
> Despite the lockdowns just watch the numbers will allegedly go up this week (not the stock market that's going down)
> 
> Day by day you are being programmed....this was all planned


Allegedly?

Confirmed tests are not allegedly, they are fact.

If you think healthcare workers across the nation (and globe) are all in on some big conspiracy to fabricate this then I don't really no what to tell you to convince you otherwise, maybe go meet some people that are in healthcare and dealing with this mess.

The only numbers I don't believe are those coming out of China, I believe they under reporting to try to save face, they went from exponential growth to a stall seemingly overnight, they are likely cooking the books, or just executing people to save time.


----------



## Irishslave

NYCB said:


> Allegedly?
> 
> Confirmed tests are not allegedly, they are fact.
> 
> If you think healthcare workers across the nation (and globe) are all in on some big conspiracy to fabricate this then I don't really no what to tell you to convince you otherwise, maybe go meet some people that are in healthcare and dealing with this mess.
> 
> The only numbers I don't believe are those coming out of China, I believe they under reporting to try to save face, they went from exponential growth to a stall seemingly overnight, they are likely cooking the books, or just executing people to save time.


so cook the economy over a few thousand people getting sick? 

Yeah.....right 

I talk to people in Seattle. One of the supposed "hot spots" No one knows anyone who is sick. No one knows anybody who knows anybody who knows someone sick.

There are people reporting hospitals are deserted. It's BS but you believe what you want. *The whole country is going to suffer sick or not sick that's the point*


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Irishslave said:


> Here is my worst case conspiracy outlook.
> 
> This could be a dry run for the next time (there will be a next time if this isn't it)
> 
> 1. Total lockdown. Enforced. In your home till threat allegedly passes
> 
> 2 Magic vaccine is developed but contains RFID
> 
> 3 Before you can leave the house you must receive the vaccine
> 
> 4 New World Order now achieved since most lemmings will willingly take the vax to end their internment.
> 
> Many things must fall into place for this to happen but look at what's happened already.


You do realize an rfid chip is about an half an inch long don't you...I am pretty sure you will know if they jab you with this.


----------



## Irishslave

I see on here quite a few are suspicious 

Then I see the few that are wishy washy and on the fence

Then there are the hard core corona tards


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This is my Mom's office. 

3 cases on her base, she is a retired civilian worker.

One of them was working in her building for the past 11 days sense they were exposed before they showed any symptoms.


----------



## NJ Contractor

Irishslave said:


> so cook the economy over a few thousand people getting sick?
> 
> Yeah.....right
> 
> I talk to people in Seattle. One of the supposed "hot spots" No one knows anyone who is sick. No one knows anybody who knows anybody who knows someone sick.
> 
> There are people reporting hospitals are deserted. It's BS but you believe what you want. *The whole country is going to suffer sick or not sick that's the point*


What can we do to change things?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Irishslave said:


> All I need to know that this is BS is to know is pushing the narrative
> 
> The World Health Organization (globalist)
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control (globalist)
> 
> All of the MSM (owned by globalists)
> 
> Dissecting all the info I _know_ this is BS and there is a nefarious agenda.
> 
> Despite the lockdowns just watch the numbers will allegedly go up this week (not the stock market that's going down)
> 
> Day by day you are being programmed....this was all planned



Goodness gracious Irish. 

When are you just gonna Kazcinski off to a mountaintop somewhere and trap small rodents to survive?

This is the world we live in. 

Imperfect .....as we are. 

49 years and ain’t nobody put any chips in my butt, or put me in an internment camp, or confiscated ...anything....from me (okay...a little weed at the border once), or forced me to work in a mine, or harvested any of my organs (although doubtful they would want them at this point), or even made me scared to speak my mind. 

Try to see the positive things here. 
We are a wealthy and healthy nation that will find a way to deal, survive and thrive. 

This thing sucks. 
Nature gave it to us, and she’s been doing that since before we existed. 
She’s gonna keep doing it too. 
Whether some people can overcome their lack of control over her or not. 

Why ain’t you using your time more wisely and praying for us?

(I am sooooooooo bored. 
Hugs bruh. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

A&E Exteriors said:


> You do realize an rfid chip is about an half an inch long don't you...I am pretty sure you will know if they jab you with this.


From a clandestine POV you don't know what they have available. 

The vax could also be a Georgia guidestone agenda to trim the herd who knows but all I see is a major upheaval of the economy, panic, shortages, lack of critical thinking and acquiescing


----------



## Irishslave

NJ Contractor said:


> What can we do to change things?


Nothing. We aren't in control.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Irishslave said:


> From a clandestine POV you don't know what they have available.
> 
> 
> 
> The vax could also be a Georgia guidestone agenda to trim the herd who knows but all I see is a major upheaval of the economy, panic, shortages, lack of critical thinking and acquiescing


I can agree with that


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Irishslave said:


> Nothing. We aren't in control.


I agree on this too


----------



## Irishslave

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Goodness gracious Irish.
> 
> When are you just gonna *Kazcinski* off to a mountaintop somewhere and trap small rodents to survive?
> 
> This is the world we live in.
> 
> Imperfect .....as we are.
> 
> 49 years and ain’t nobody put any chips in my butt, or put me in an internment camp, or confiscated ...anything....from me (okay...a little weed at the border once), or forced me to work in a mine, or harvested any of my organs (although doubtful they would want them at this point), or even made me scared to speak my mind.
> 
> Try to see the positive things here.
> We are a wealthy and healthy nation that will find a way to deal, survive and thrive.
> 
> This thing sucks.
> Nature gave it to us, and she’s been doing that since before we existed.
> She’s gonna keep doing it too.
> Whether some people can overcome their lack of control over her or not.
> 
> Why ain’t you using your time more wisely and praying for us?
> 
> (I am sooooooooo bored.
> Hugs bruh. )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever read his manifesto? Pretty interesting stuff. Remember he was one of the youngest professors at MIT before he went off the rails. 

I think he's still alive. In Prison, but alive.


----------



## tgeb

BRG said:


> When are you just gonna Kazcinski off to a mountaintop somewhere and trap small rodents to survive?


I laughed at that....funny...:laughing:


----------



## Irishslave

For those interested look into a branch of research called synthetic genomics


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> Nothing. We aren't in control.


I have trouble believing that you don't have some sort of master plan that would fix everything if only they people in charge would listen to you.


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> Ever read his manifesto? Pretty interesting stuff. Remember he was one of the youngest professors at MIT before he went off the rails.
> 
> I think he's still alive. In Prison, but alive.


He is still alive, and he's a fruitloop.

He was the worst kind of environmental activist, an intelligent one with a ****ed up head.

Now whether or not he was normalish before getting experimented on is up for debate, but it doesn't change the fact that after that time period his brain was broken.

His brother has a few stories about how even as a young man he was hateful and reactionary.


----------



## Irishslave

NYCB said:


> I have trouble believing that you don't have some sort of master plan that would fix everything if only they people in charge would listen to you.


I'm gonna go up against the NWO....yeah right

I'm just trying to warn of what could be and from what I see and know it isn't looking good.....not for the forseeable future at least. 

So you go ahead and wear your mask and be a good little compliant sheep


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> For those interested look into a branch of research called synthetic genomics


It's fascinating. Creating crops with much higher yields, organisms that can target hazardous material for cleanup response, or produce chemicals we need and use as a byproduct of their metabolism, biomedical applications to help target virus and bacteria.

It's crazy how far science has come in just the last 50 years.


----------



## Irishslave

NYCB said:


> It's fascinating. Creating crops with much higher yields, organisms that can target hazardous material for cleanup response, or produce chemicals we need and use as a byproduct of their metabolism, biomedical applications to help target virus and bacteria.
> 
> It's crazy how far science has come in just the last 50 years.


Yeah till they use it to change humans. It's already happening to some extent


----------



## Robie

Irishslave said:


> I'm gonna go up against the NWO....yeah right
> 
> I'm just trying to warn of what could be and from what I see and know it isn't looking good.....not for the forseeable future at least.
> 
> So you go ahead and wear your mask and be a good little compliant sheep


If Double-Bubble-Bubble-Gum came out with a new flavor, you would find a connection to something nefarious because the great grandfather of the CEO of Double-Bubble-Bubble-Gum worked sweeping floors at a Bayer Aspirin plant before the war.


----------



## NYCB

Irishslave said:


> I'm gonna go up against the NWO....yeah right
> 
> I'm just trying to warn of what could be and from what I see and know it isn't looking good.....not for the forseeable future at least.
> 
> So you go ahead and wear your mask and be a good little compliant sheep


Look man, it's apparent you're a conspiracy theorist, and likely an anti vaxxer.

Every time you post you lose credibility.

I'm sure you are otherwise intelligent, but guys that call themselves "critical thinkers" and use underground websites as their sources are usually very uniformed, and heavily biased against any "mainstream information".

When you automatically discount any information coming from certain resources and instead default to an echo chamber of homeschool moms on a forum somewhere rather than looking at everything you are seeing objectively and attempting to verify it by cross referencing it kind of throws the "critical thinker" label right out the window.

Plenty of anecdotes directly from healthcare workers across the country right now saying that case load is steadily increasing, ventilator requirement is steadily increasing, and the data is lining up with what we are being told, that older folks with other conditions are getting the worst of it.

In a normal flu year, it's not any kind of big news, but this virus transmits easier, and incubates longer, so now on top of the flu season you have this one possibly floating around a community, doubling or more the load on healthcare.

That is the whole point of the quarantines, to slow it down enough to stay on top of it. We could just burn it out fast, but it would stress the hospitals, and more people would die than would have otherwise because of lack of resources.

This is a novel virus, which means brand new, never seen before. We have no immunity in the population, no vaccine, and only a few months of data about how deadly it actually is as it works through a population. This has governments both local and larger scared....for good reason, and they need time to figure these things out rather than just saying "Good luck everyone" and letting it run.


----------



## rrk

Prudential Ins in NJ has been sitting 135k masks and respirators and just today they are giving them to hospitals and they want to be congratulated for it.
It should have been done a week ago, then they would have congratulated for it. You don't see the small brewery's who started making hand sanitizers last week making a big deal about it.


----------



## VinylHanger

Geico sent out a email saying they are not going to cancel policies until after April 30th.

It is nice to see companies step up.

I realize this is a great PR move, but it also will truly help folks.


----------



## Tom M

Stupid question regarding masks and ventilators, couldn't they be sterilized and reused with UV light?


----------



## NYCB

Tom M said:


> Stupid question regarding masks and ventilators, couldn't they be sterilized and reused with UV light?


3m has done multiple tests on their sterilizing their masks and have release the info to the public. There are a few methods that work best and can work for up to 20 cycles of disinfection, they rapidly deteriorate after that however.


----------



## Irishslave

cedarboarder said:


> https://youtu.be/R2bc9RkSXRs
> You are dragging the Irish name in mud as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Catholic or Protestant? Oooh south looks like Protestant. The Pope?

Ireland has been screwed for a long time now. Joined the EU. Elected a gay prime minister and imported a bunch of schwartz from Somalia. 

The people are screwed. Usually like everywhere else because of their government................Next


----------



## tgeb

Tom M said:


> Stupid question regarding masks and ventilators, couldn't they be sterilized and reused with UV light?


UV light would sterilize what the light can reach. I think steam would sterilize pretty well. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

This mask-o-mania all part of the psy-op 

Remember it's the WHO and the CDC driving the bus on this one.

When globalists take over your hospitals you're really screwed. Just a thought. 

I have a family member who needs an operation they can't get right now because it's been deemed "elective"


----------



## Leo G

I was thinking steam myself, even regular heat. Bring it up to just below the flame burst and it'll sterilize quickly. Or do 220 degrees for the specific steam time. It has to penetrate.

The UV lights they have now I'm sure can penetrate through the 1/16" thickness of the masks. BUT, if you have a breather hole for exhale, then that area wouldn't be sterilized.


----------



## Leo G

Former Top HHS Official Claims CDC Lied to President Trump over Readiness of Coronavirus Testing



> As the coronavirus spread to all fifty states over the last two months, the Trump administration faced mounting criticism for the lack of reliable, widely accessible test kits. Now, a former senior federal health official nominated to his post by President Trump, alleges that the delays in testing occurred because leaders at the Centers for Disease Control “lied” to the president, and to Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar, about the center’s ability to produce the kits.
> 
> In making the allegation, Chris Meekins, a former assistant secretary of Health and Human Services for preparedness and response, cited private discussions he has held in recent weeks with top federal officials and physicians and scientists employed in private-sector industries that are active in the anti-coronavirus effort. Meekins described his contacts on the White House Coronavirus Task Force as “friends,” some of whom he has known for many years.
> 
> “From my conversations with members of the task force, both inside and outside the administration,” Meekins told Sinclair in an exclusive interview, “The U.S. government, from Secretary Azar to the president relied on the Centers for Disease Control to produce a test; they failed….CDC said they would handle it….What we have found out is that these leaders at the CDC lied to both the HHS secretary and, by extension, the president. And as a result the nation got weeks behind.”


----------



## Leo G

Former Top HHS Official Claims CDC Lied to President Trump over Readiness of Coronavirus Testing



> As the coronavirus spread to all fifty states over the last two months, the Trump administration faced mounting criticism for the lack of reliable, widely accessible test kits. Now, a former senior federal health official nominated to his post by President Trump, alleges that the delays in testing occurred because leaders at the Centers for Disease Control “lied” to the president, and to Health and Human Services Secretary Alex Azar, about the center’s ability to produce the kits.
> 
> In making the allegation, Chris Meekins, a former assistant secretary of Health and Human Services for preparedness and response, cited private discussions he has held in recent weeks with top federal officials and physicians and scientists employed in private-sector industries that are active in the anti-coronavirus effort. Meekins described his contacts on the White House Coronavirus Task Force as “friends,” some of whom he has known for many years.
> 
> “From my conversations with members of the task force, both inside and outside the administration,” Meekins told Sinclair in an exclusive interview, “The U.S. government, from Secretary Azar to the president relied on the Centers for Disease Control to produce a test; they failed….CDC said they would handle it….What we have found out is that these leaders at the CDC lied to both the HHS secretary and, by extension, the president. And as a result the nation got weeks behind.”


----------



## cedarboarder

Trump boasts of 'great early result' against coronavirus in one Florida man

https://news.yahoo.com/trump-boasts...coronavirus-in-one-florida-man-193934579.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I see the media isn't coming down on the Democrats for unrelated pork in the stimulus or former White House cabinet members for divisive remarks during this crisis.

How odd


----------



## TimNJ

NJ cases:

seventeen days ago-49
five days ago-427
three days ago-890
today over 2,844


----------



## TimNJ

Tom M said:


> I see the media isn't coming down on the Democrats for unrelated pork in the stimulus or former White House cabinet members for divisive remarks during this crisis.
> 
> How odd


What pork was that?

republicans wanted to cut people off if they didn't make enough. Duh, they didn't make enough money to get a boost.


----------



## tgeb

The pork is crazy. 

Making same day voter registration mandatory across the nation. 

Solar subsidies. 

Co2 emission regulation for commercial aircraft. 

The list goes on. I'm getting my info from Mark Levin.

These Democrats are horrible people. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ

tgeb said:


> The pork is crazy.
> 
> Making same day voter registration mandatory across the nation.
> 
> Solar subsidies.
> 
> Co2 emission regulation for commercial aircraft.
> 
> The list goes on. I'm getting my info from Mark Levin.
> 
> These Democrats are horrible people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I call BS on that.
https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-03-12/house-democrats-economic-plan-coronavirus-impact


----------



## Tom M

TimNJ said:


> I call BS on that.
> https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-03-12/house-democrats-economic-plan-coronavirus-impact


Better look at a more current proposal. Do you deny they are anti business?

I seriously doubt they would hurt the lowest rungs


----------



## Irishslave

Why my county now? No cases....Hmmm? Hmmmm? 

https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...+at+Home+Press+Release+Order+FAQ+03232020.pdf 

Real vague stuff. bout the only thing I can't do is get a massage or tattoo


----------



## tgeb

That story is dated March 12....

They have come along way from that and want to really screw the pooch. 

Eliminate the debt of the postal service, = billions of dollars. 

Fund pensions for small town journalists.

Eliminate $10,000 of student per individual. 

Require minimum wage of $15/hr for any company that takes relief money. 

The list goes on. 

Representative McCarthy is going to send a list to Levin, the spending bill went from 500 pages to 1,200 pages. 

The Democrats are trying to eff up the country permanently. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

No freaking ammo again. Nothing like a TEOTWAWKI event to clear out the cartridges. 

I did my part. A friend of mine and his gal were over last night and he was out and had none. I have extra and gave him a couple boxes. Seems people in his county are going hard tard.....Don't screw with him.....he will shoot you


----------



## cedarboarder

ya hand washing works what's your point. also that article is 2 weeks old. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

KAP said:


> *
> The Power of Hand-Washing to Prevent Coronavirus... *https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200306/power-of-hand-washing-to-prevent-coronavirus
> 
> *WebMD... "March 6, 2020 -- The single most important piece of advice health experts can give to help us stay safe from COVID-19 is this one: Wash your hands.
> 
> “In the final analysis, it’s the hands. The hands are the connecting piece,” says Elizabeth Scott, PhD. Scott co-directs the Center for Hygiene and Health in Home and Community at Simmons University in Boston.
> 
> “You can’t necessarily control what you touch. You can’t control who else touched it. But you can look after your own hands,” she says.
> 
> Hand-washing -- with soap and water -- is a far more powerful weapon against germs than many of us realize."
> 
> Scott says it works on two fronts: “The first thing that’s happening is that you’re physically removing things from your hands. At the same time, for certain agents, the soap will actually be busting open that agent, breaking it apart.”
> 
> Coronaviruses, like this year’s version that has left 100,000 worldwide infected with COVID-19, are encased in a lipid envelope -- basically, a layer of fat. Soap can break that fat apart and make the virus unable to infect you.
> 
> The second thing soap does is mechanical. It makes skin slippery so that with enough rubbing, we can pry germs off and rinse them away.*​


Yeah I guess everybody sold out of hand sanitizer because it was good to eat


----------



## Leo G

It's a virus. Soap kills it. Alcohol kills this one too. It can't get through the skin unless you have an opened wound. You get infected by it getting inside your body.


----------



## Calidecks

Wtf? Like a fish out of water!!! :laughing:




Deckhead said:


> I just hope my wife doesnt get it because we dont really know what it does to pregnant women.





Deckhead said:


> what about my family..." I personally dont have a problem getting the virus along with my wife and kids, I would much rather have it now and be a defense as in we're immune in the fall.



Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

cedarboarder said:


> ya hand washing works what's your point. also that article is 2 weeks old.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


The point is exactly what the article said... *"The single most important piece of advice health experts can give to help us stay safe from COVID-19 is this one: Wash your hands."*

So if Irish and his friend are practicing hygiene (i.e. - washing hands), they're doing the single most important thing to stay safe from COVID-19 recommended by health experts... and if they're safe, aren't you safe from them by extension assuming you're also practicing hygiene?

If you go to the store, you have NO IDEA who's doing what, who's practicing hygiene, who's not, so whats the thing you're going to do when you get home?

Wash your hands (or use hand sanitizer if you have it in the car)...


----------



## Irishslave

Leo G said:


> It's a virus. Soap kills it. Alcohol kills this one too. It can't get through the skin unless you have an opened wound. You get infected by it getting inside your body.


He's hysterical. 

He's like my oldest daughter at funerals. Everybody else tries to keep their composure she comes unglued. I've considered a lobotomy at times I swear.


----------



## Irishslave

KAP said:


> The point is exactly what the article said... *"The single most important piece of advice health experts can give to help us stay safe from COVID-19 is this one: Wash your hands."*
> 
> So if Irish and his friend are practicing hygiene (i.e. - washing hands), they're doing the single most important thing to stay safe from COVID-19 recommended by health experts... and if they're safe, aren't you safe from them by extension assuming you're also practicing hygiene?
> 
> If you go to the store, you have NO IDEA who's doing what, who's practicing hygiene, who's not, so whats the thing you're going to do when you get home?
> 
> Wash your hands (or use hand sanitizer if you have it in the car)...


He came from a different county too.....and didn't have his "traveling papers". Should I be worried?


----------



## KAP

Irishslave said:


> He's hysterical.
> 
> He's like my oldest daughter at funerals. Everybody else tries to keep their composure she comes unglued. I've considered a lobotomy at times I swear.


He's got a perspective... better to give him information that can help him and put his mind at ease instead of mockery... all that does is put up position defense walls...


----------



## cedarboarder

Is coronavirus airborne?
Airborne transmission is “plausible,” according to a study published in the print edition in the peer-reviewed The New England Journal of Medicine this week from scientists at Princeton University, UCLA and the National Institutes of Health. The researchers concluded that the virus could remain airborne for “up to 3 hours post aerosolization.”


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Irishslave said:


> You're an idiot. I go out everyday. I mean everyday. I'm not going to isolate myself like a monk or a hermit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll repeat it. Immune system. Get one. I don't have it and I'll bet if I got it I could beat it in 3 days and I'm almost 63 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> What if I told you it's present in everyone and they can activate it with that phone that you're tap-a-douching on? If NBC told you that you'd believe it.


Believe it or not it is not about YOU


----------



## Irishslave

KAP said:


> He's got a perspective... better to give him information that can help him and put his mind at ease instead of mockery... all that does is put up position defense walls...


I think the government and the CDC knows they can only do so much short of what he's advocating. Medical Marshal law at the point of a gun.

If you'll remember it was the soldiers who brought the Spanish flu to America so there goes the Army theory. In a pandemic no one is immune especially the armed forces.


----------



## cedarboarder

any one that thinks its not that bad... you are this guy...


----------



## KAP

cedarboarder said:


> Is coronavirus airborne?
> Airborne transmission is “plausible,” according to a study published in the print edition in the peer-reviewed The New England Journal of Medicine this week from scientists at Princeton University, UCLA and the National Institutes of Health. The researchers concluded that the virus could remain airborne for “up to 3 hours post aerosolization.”


Can't imagine the germ-fest that means at the grocery store then...

So what will you do to counter-act that potential airborne transmission in an environment that can potentially perpetuate it and spread it around like a store? As you said, you need to food to live...


----------



## Irishslave

A&E Exteriors said:


> Believe it or not it is not about YOU


To me and thousands perhaps millions of others it is. You think people who are losing their livelyhood over this are worried about a little respiratory infection? no they are worried about feeding their families and paying their bills. Life goes on.


----------



## Leo G

cedarboarder said:


> Is coronavirus airborne?
> Airborne transmission is “plausible,” according to a study published in the print edition in the peer-reviewed The New England Journal of Medicine this week from scientists at Princeton University, UCLA and the National Institutes of Health. The researchers concluded that the virus could remain airborne for “up to 3 hours post aerosolization.”


It's airborne when someone sneezes or coughs. It clears fairly quickly as the droplet drop to the ground. Always depends on wind and such.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Irishslave said:


> To me and thousands perhaps millions of others it is. You think people who are losing their livelyhood over this are worried about a little respiratory infection? no they are worried about feeding their families and paying their bills. Life goes on.


You think in that narrow pea brain of yours I'm not worried about finances?


----------



## cedarboarder

KAP said:


> Can't imagine the germ-fest that means at the grocery store then...
> 
> So what will you do to counter-act that potential airborne transmission in an environment that can potentially perpetuate it like a store? As you said, you need to food to live...


you see how big of a disaster this is?? 

Everything has to get lysol wiped. fruit and veggies have to get washed with soap.


----------



## Irishslave

A&E Exteriors said:


> You think in that narrow pea brain of yours I'm not worried about finances?


So enlighten me then. What's your problem? Scared of dying? I'm not

I'm going to try and live my life but it's become more difficult because there's a bunch of panic stricken estrogen soaked candy asses around screwing with my Zen


----------



## cedarboarder

Leo G said:


> It's airborne when someone sneezes or coughs. It clears fairly quickly as the droplet drop to the ground. Always depends on wind and such.


Those droplets just don't die.
Those droplets live when they hit the ground of land on items.

But yes your right. Indoors its way worse.


----------



## KAP

cedarboarder said:


> you see how big of a disaster this is??
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has to get lysol wiped. fruit and veggies have to get washed with soap.


Keep in mind, they're not wiping down the keypad between swipes in the stores at the register... and how many hands touch that in a day (never mind the cash)... then there's the carts, the fruits and veggies the teens are purposely coughing on, the stuff you reach for on the shelves...

You could drive yourself nuts if you really think about all the things your hands touch on a daily basis in attempts to wipe everything down (and who knows who touches it after that and when and what they were potentially exposed to)... 

But you can give yourself and others peace of mind to realize that if you practice the single most important piece of advice health experts can give to help us stay safe from COVID-19, washing your hands, you're likely going to be fine...

And EVEN IF you are among the ones who get it, unless you have some underlying condition, you'll again most likely be fine like the other 98-99%+ of those who test positive and even get it...


----------

